# Post Ratings



## EagleEyes

Post Ratings is a new feature available on Defence.pk which will act as a reputation system to analyze users who are posting well and those who are not really.

The rating system is only given to TTA, TTC, Professionals, Management, R&D and Intl Mods.

Additionally, -4 rating on a post will automatically have the post deleted.

We hope that those who are given this privilege, use this appropriately for the betterment of the forum and without bias.

DONOT use positive rating as a substitute for thanks. When you want to give Thanks, just click thanks.

*Positive rating should only be given when the post is informative, great, awesome debate, etc.

Negative rating only when a rule has been violated in a post.*

Provide your feedback here.

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## GURU DUTT

webby bro why cant i thank anyones post now


----------



## EagleEyes

GURU DUTT said:


> webby bro why cant i thank anyones post now



You have to move your mouse over a post and then you will notice a thumbs up for Thanks button.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

Why the sudden change and are there more to come???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angelwarrior

I also cannot see thanks button now.


----------



## GURU DUTT

WebMaster said:


> You have to move your mouse over a post and then you will notice a thumbs up for Thanks button.


but i cant se that thimbs up sign on even your post im confused


----------



## Dash

Great, Thanks Webby, a long due...


----------



## haman10

no negative points i suggest .

a bed for trolling . will be mal-used

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

GURU DUTT said:


> but i cant se that thimbs up sign on even your post im confused



Just hover your mouse above the 'reply' button and you will see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Dash said:


> Great, Thanks Webby, a long due...



No problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

angelwarrior said:


> I also cannot see thanks button now.


hover your mouse to the bottom right corner of your post


Aamna14 said:


> Why the sudden change and are there more to come???


It is actually good now the title holders can appreciate or depreciate a post in a special way... and if someone is trolling the Title holders can give negative rating and the post will be deleted incase of three negative ratings

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aamna14

Alpha1 said:


> It is actually good now the title holders can appreciate or depreciate a post in a special way... and if someone is trolling the Title holders can give negative rating and the post will be deleted incase of three negative ratings



I don't trust these title holders one bit since some of them actively engage in trolling

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## EagleEyes

Aamna14 said:


> I don't trust these title holders one bit since some of them actively engage in trolling



You can pm the names and we will reevaluate them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

Aamna14 said:


> I don't trust these title holders one bit since some of them actively engage in trolling


Certain title holders will be demoted soon.. and if they actively engage in trolling they will loose their respect and also get demoted soon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Alpha1 said:


> It is actually good now the title holders can appreciate or depreciate a post in a special way... and if someone is trolling the Title holders can give negative rating and the post will be deleted incase of three negative ratings



then three saudiz will be able to remove all my posts and *visa vers .*

alpha jan , its really not a good idea IMHO .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

WebMaster said:


> You can pm the names and we will reevaluate them.


@Secur I believe has made a list and I suggest RnDs shouldn't be given this privelage. there are certain trollers in that rank unfortunately


----------



## angelwarrior

Alpha1 said:


> hover your mouse to the bottom right corner of your post



Got it mate, Thanks.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

haman10 said:


> then three saudiz will be able to remove all my posts and *visa vers .*
> 
> alpha jan , its really not a good idea IMHO .


only title holders can rate posts.. see the first post of the thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angelwarrior

haman10 said:


> then three saudiz will be able to remove all my posts and *visa vers .*
> 
> alpha jan , its really not a good idea IMHO .



It can be done by Title Holders only and I think none of the Saudi is a title holder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Aamna14 said:


> I don't trust these title holders one bit since some of them actively engage in trolling



Feel free to PM either me or @jaibi , even if its myself .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## haman10

Alpha1 said:


> only title holders can rate posts.. see the first post of the thread





angelwarrior said:


> It can be done by Title Holders only and I think none of the Saudi is a title holder.



wow ! good then .

thats very good .


----------



## Victory

and how do you become a TTA, TTC or professional?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ra'ad

Awesome addition indeed!


----------



## IND151

GURU DUTT said:


> but i cant se that thimbs up sign on even your post im confused



Hover the cursor in empty space between bottom of post and signature(Far right side).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Victory said:


> and how do you become a TTA, TTC or professional?


Improve the quality of the posts. Indians can become TTA's
Professional tag is reserved for people who are serving or have served in the armed forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

WebMaster said:


> Post Ratings is a new feature available on Defence.pk which will act as a reputation system to analyze users who are posting well and those who are not really.
> 
> The rating system is only given to TTA, TTC, Professionals, Management, R&D and Intl Mods.
> 
> Additionally, -3 rating on a post will automatically have the post deleted.
> 
> We hope that those who are given this privilege, use this appropriately for the betterment of the forum and without bias.
> 
> DONOT use positive rating as a substitute for thanks. When you want to give Thanks, just click thanks.
> 
> *Positive rating should only be given when the post is informative, great, awesome debate, etc.
> 
> Negative rating only when a rule has been violated in a post.*
> 
> Provide your feedback here.




Well, can others see the rating of a particular post? other than the judges?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

full rating do ranting posts ko bhi


----------



## Victory

Alpha1 said:


> Improve the quality of the posts. Indians can become TTA's
> Professional tag is reserved for people who are serving or have served in the armed forces


Sounds cool 

Are there any benefits of being a TTA/TTC or it is just for the sake of title?


----------



## Alpha1

Victory said:


> Sounds cool
> 
> Are there any benefits of being a TTA/TTC or it is just for the sake of title?


Apart from respect. you also get to post in TTA section which is invisibe to ordinary members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Dash said:


> Just hover your mouse above the 'reply' button and you will see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

Okay i do have a question, do we only get notified for the positive ratings and not for the negative ones?? If thats the case i think we should most definitely be notified if we are given a negative rating to know where we went against the rules of the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

@WebMaster when you previously activated ratings. some months ago. some ordinary posters gave me negative ratings... those negative rating are still visible.. can you please reset the count?


Aamna14 said:


> Okay i do have a question, do we only get notified for the positive ratings and not for the negative ones?? If thats the case i think we should most definitely be notified if we are given a negative rating to know where we went against the rules of the forum.


the negative 2 ratings are from before. I Think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

Alpha1 said:


> @WebMaster when you previously activated ratings. some months ago. some ordinary posters gave me negative ratings... those negative rating are still visible.. can you please reset the count?
> 
> the negative 2 ratings are from before. I Think



Oh Okay i was wondering what i did suddenly to invoke such a response. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

At last!

@WebMaster ,good job sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

Aamna14 said:


> Oh Okay i was wondering what i did suddenly to invoke such a response. Thanks for clarifying.


I was surprised to see -14 rating in my profile 
then i remembered These are from the last time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Victory

Alpha1 said:


> I was surprised to see -14 rating in my profile
> then i remembered These are from the last time


where are you seeing these ratings, i can't find any nearby my avatar


----------



## Ra'ad

Victory said:


> where are you seeing these ratings, i can't find any nearby my avatar


checkout the bottom-left. Under ur avatar n details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

Ra'ad said:


> checkout the bottom-left. Under ur avatar n details.


Ohkay! thank you dude


----------



## DV RULES

Nothing good will come out of it, moderation system is more batter than giving swords to infants (TTA, TTC, R&D and Intl Mods).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

I would say this is a good addition to pdf.


----------



## livingdead

WebMaster said:


> You can pm the names and we will reevaluate them.


no need to PM, I can openly tell here which title holders are trolls... because you will conviniently ignore pms and pretend nothing happended.
1. aeronaut -
2. faujhistorian -
3. asad (bd mil professional)

Let me scan through my brain and find some more..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

I seriously do not like this negetive rating feature, imagine the Indians will use it baisly. I will never accept it if an Indian negetiveky rate me.

And another problem is I have to make one more click to see who thank whom. very disturbing to me.

But positive rating is a good addition/

And please do something to prevent Nowasrwvill like chitchat outside member area.
.............

Another thing, some Indians say that some mods are not neutral mod like #aeronaut, I think they should not expect a 100% neutral mod here. Suppose if a Pakistani Mod gets 100% neutral, he has to compromise in representing the interests of his country. So instead of asking for 100% neutral mod, Indians should assess this forum on how much previlage is given to them, how much tolarance and respect are shown to them compared to other forums there.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## janon

Skies said:


> ...
> 
> Another thing, some Indians say that some mods are not neutral mod like #aeronaut, I think they should not expect a 100% neutral mod here. *Suppose if a Pakistani Mod gets 100% neutral, he has to compromise in representing the interests of his country. *So instead of asking for 100% neutral mod, Indians should assess this forum on how much previlage are given to them, how much tolarance are shown to them compared to other forums there.



You are implying that being objective and neutral means going against pakistani interests. You ought to ponder over the implications of that statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

Aamna14 said:


> I don't trust these title holders one bit since some of them actively engage in trolling


Who are these two?name them Miss.Amna... along with links of posts where they trolled,and I assure you that we will take appropriate action against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

Skies said:


> I seriously do not like this negetive rating feature, imagine the Indians will use it baisly. I will never accept it if an Indian negetiveky rate me.


The Indian title holders are very respected members like @Joe Shearer @Dillinger @sancho @sandy_3126 , and @KRAIT also
I will hold their ratings in high regards .



Skies said:


> Indians should assess this forum on how much previlage are given to them, how much tolarance are shown to them compared to other forums there.


Please don't compare this forum to any other forum.
And please THIS IS AN INTERNATIONAL FORUM.


> This is and has always been an* international forum* with its primary subject matter as Pakistan.
> 
> We remove things not pertaining to Pakistan in Pakistani sections and wherever possible recommend keeping even international discussions also related to Pakistan.


Is this Defence.pk or Indiandefence.pk | Page 6

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

janon said:


> You are implying that being objective and neutral means going against pakistani interests. You ought to ponder over the implications of that statement.



Yes, sometimes being neutral may mean going against personal preference and interest.



*But what I actually wanted to mean* is so far mods are neutral here, but when Indians claim that a specific mod is not neutral from Indian perspective (I reiterate: from Indian perspective they think some mod is not neutral), then they rather should assess this forum on how much previlage is given to them, how much tolarance and respect are shown to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

Slav Defence said:


> Who are these two?name them Miss.Amna... along with links of posts where they trolled,and I assure you that we will take appropriate action against them.



Two?? No i am not naming anybody here i was just saying from my personal experience which shocked me that even some title holders troll shamelessly and nobody bothers about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

@WebMaster ,you are genious...this is one fantastic feature,especially 'negative rating' feature...it will help us to fight against personal attacks somehow
-Regards


----------



## Skies

Alpha1 said:


> The Indian title holders are very respected members like @Joe Shearer @Dillinger @sancho @sandy_3126 , and @KRAIT also
> I will hold their ratings in high regards .



Yes they are respected member, but I think myself neutral, now if they negetively rate me how would I know they did this being neutral, so I rather would like to leave this job of negetive rating to Mods here. If any Indian find problem, they can report and mod will decide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Aamna14 said:


> Two?? No i am not naming anybody here i was just saying from my personal experience which shocked me that even some title holders troll shamelessly and nobody bothers about it.


That is why I am requesting you,to name those 'some title holders'..madam


----------



## Manticore

Negative rating can be given by title holders if they think that rules have been broken, not because they disagree with the other person's point of view. I am sure our title holders can use this application with responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aamna14

Skies said:


> Yes they are respected member, but I think myself neutral, now if they negetively rate me how would I know they did this being neutral, so I rather would like to leave this job of negetive rating to Mods here. If any Indian find problem, they can report and mod will decide.



Thats a valid point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Aamna14 said:


> Two?? No i am not naming anybody here i was just saying from my personal experience which shocked me that even some title holders troll shamelessly and nobody bothers about it.


Yes you are right.
But i assure you that we are doing a clean up within our ranks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ra'ad

janon said:


> You are implying that being objective and neutral means going against pakistani interests. You ought to ponder over the implications of that statement.



hahahaha...its funny how people have their own reasons for coming to forums like these. If anybody thinks that we can protect the interests of our countries here and what we say actually matters...as if the presidents and army chiefs read our posts before laying foreign policies...they're wrong.

What ever anyone says here against my country for example doesn't bring any harm at all. What we're all here to do is to discuss, learn, share ideas. Personally i come here to fetch latest defence news, and sometimes express my opinions.

Mods can be neutral and pakistani/indian/etc at the same time. Neither of the roles clash with one another.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

Skies said:


> Yes they are respected member, but I think myself neutral, now if they negetively rate me how would I know they did this being neutral, so I rather would like to leave this job of negetive rating to Mods here. If any Indian find problem, they can report and mod will decide.


The Idea here is if someone breaks a rule in his/her posts only then a negative ratings should be given.
And i am sure that the title holders i named can use this application with responsibility.


----------



## Manticore

Kindly PM the member's list you guys deem unfit etc to webby or TT ch. Please dont post it publicly.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

Slav Defence said:


> That is why I am requesting you,to name those 'some title holders'..madam


I think it will be better if ''those people'' are named in a personal message to admin or one of us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Manticore said:


> Negative rating can be given by title holders if they think that rules have been broken, not because they disagree with the other person's point of view. I am sure our title holders can use this application with responsibility.


Ofcourse manticore,ofcourse...that is why @WebMaster has cleverly mentioned that 'atleast three members' rating will delete post,automatically!!!



Alpha1 said:


> I think it will be better if ''those people'' are named in a personal message to admin or one of us


Ofcourse...it is a common sense..do I even need to mention that?


----------



## Hashshāshīn

WebMaster said:


> Additionally, -3 rating on a post will automatically have the post deleted.



Not good. People will just give negative rating when they don't agree with something...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Alpha1 said:


> The Idea here is if someone breaks a rule in his/her posts only then a negative ratings should be given.
> And i am sure that the title holders i named can use this application with responsibility.




here the name of the feature is "negetive rating", it indicates the rating of a post negetively based on the reader's perception. If "breaking rules" is concerned, there is a "ruport function" there/


----------



## Sugarcane

LOL!!! That mean if any post is not as per wishes of a block of TTAs they can gang up and delete posts.

Anyway this hovering thing for thank is not user friendly, how new members will know it? It should be always visible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Bad idea IMO.

Moderation rights given to title holders. Mods should be neutral. TTs, R&Ds and ect....are going to be neutral ?..... I don't think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DV RULES

@WebMaster
There is no specified criteria for negative rating and anybody of title holder may use it in wrong meanings or to discharge personal revenge or to show its higher status while discussing issue even if victim of this rule will be right in his/her point. Moderator is moderator but giving this right to many people will cause of unnecessary complications. I think this should be switched back to moderators and management only.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## forcetrip

Looks like a good initiative, stop gap moderation attempt which could work if not abused. The thanks list is also not doing it for me, have to make an extra click which will not be used. I would suggest to put back the names because there is no room issue plus also doubled up as a neat divider between posts.


----------



## Joe Shearer

hinduguy said:


> no need to PM, I can openly tell here which title holders are trolls... because you will conviniently ignore pms and pretend nothing happended.
> 1. aeronaut -
> 2. faujhistorian -
> 3. asad (bd mil professional)
> 
> Let me scan through my brain and find some more..



I am stunned and shocked at finding @Aeronaut and @FaujHistorian here.

After listening in on someone else's discussion in a private part of the forum, I went through past posts methodically, checking @Aeronaut's posts. It was my very pleasantly surprised discovery that he scrupulously maintains a Chinese wall between his role as moderator and his role as ordinary member of the forum. This, delivered not in the deadpan Swiss manner one might have expected to see, but almost with a swagger, with panache, as if defying us to find him at fault.

@FaujHistorian a troll? Oh, well, that explains those warts on my eyeballs, then. If he is a troll, I must be one too.

I couldn't agree more heartily with you about our sinuous neighbour from the east, however.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

@Joe Shearer

Thank you, thats very kind of you. 

I deal in controversy and thats because i learn better this way. You only get to see a man's real opinion when he's either behind a mask or pushed to his wits end. PDF is the mask, i do the second bit. 

I'm yet to use my stick against any member for personal reasons. I get hatemail and people like @hinduguy making false claims about me because they are too lazy to read between the lines.

I know who's who quite well as i deal with the nasty ones on daily basis. At any given moment, if i have zero opposition, for me that is time to reform.

Thanks again for a sound judgement.

....

Did someone say @FaujHistorian is a troll. Wah wah, maa sadqay hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iggy

One of the best things with this is that now TT's Jn TT's and Professionals along with moderators can curb the nonsense and insulting posts.. Good move Webby..


----------



## Slav Defence

Errrrr........
I can't find 'like' button in my mobile PDF,plus my mentioning/tagging feature is not working,please @WebMaster ,kindly fix it-
Regards-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Aeronaut said:


> @Joe Shearer
> 
> Thank you, thats very kind of you.
> 
> I deal in controversy and thats because i learn better this way. You only get to see a man's real opinion when he's either behind a mask or pushed to his wits end. PDF is the mask, i do the second bit.
> 
> I'm yet to use my stick against any member for personal reasons. I get hatemail and people like @hinduguy making false claims about me because they are too lazy to read between the lines.
> 
> I know who's who quite well as i deal with the nasty ones on daily basis. At any given moment, if i have zero opposition, for me that is time to reform.
> 
> Thanks again for a sound judgement.
> 
> ....
> 
> Did someone say @FaujHistorian is a troll. Wah wah, maa sadqay hehe


I never made any false claim about you(or any mod), if you can show even a single one, I will instantly apologize to you.


----------



## Kompromat

hinduguy said:


> I never made any false claim about you(or any mod), if you can show even a single one, I will instantly apologize to you.




No apologies needed, this is an internet forum not a boxing ring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Joe Shearer said:


> I am stunned and shocked at finding @Aeronaut and @FaujHistorian here.
> 
> After listening in on someone else's discussion in a private part of the forum, I went through past posts methodically, checking @Aeronaut's posts. It was my very pleasantly surprised discovery that he scrupulously maintains a Chinese wall between his role as moderator and his role as ordinary member of the forum. This, delivered not in the deadpan Swiss manner one might have expected to see, but almost with a swagger, with panache, as if defying us to find him at fault.
> 
> @FaujHistorian a troll? Oh, well, that explains those warts on my eyeballs, then. If he is a troll, I must be one too.
> 
> I couldn't agree more heartily with you about our sinuous neighbour from the east, however.


Two things.
1. I cannot possibly elaborate about aeronaut because I dont believe in scrutinizing mod behaviour. So its your observation against mine. I have a right to complain and I exercised it.
2. About historian, his views do not matter. Sometime I agree sometime I dont. But he goes personal in almost every post you argue with. And thanks you if he agrees with your view. I have not seen a single well researched and well written piece (aero has written some good ones)
You can call him passionate if that makes it less palatable, but my views are my views.
Conversely I hold zarvan in much less contempt than other members do, because of his behaviour and adherence to forum rules. I disagree with him on almost everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

@FaujHistorian Had his 'way' of expressing his opinions. Though i very often disagree with his opinion, i do believe him to be an asset to the forum.



seiko said:


> One of the best things with this is that now TT's Jn TT's and Professionals along with moderators can curb the nonsense and insulting posts.. Good move Webby..




Which means i can sleep longer. 

It also means the democratization of moderation powers and much burdon off us. Now we'd have more time to chase down the bhoots of PDF.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Joe Shearer said:


> I am stunned and shocked at finding @Aeronaut and @FaujHistorian here.
> 
> After listening in on someone else's discussion in a private part of the forum, I went through past posts methodically, checking @Aeronaut's posts. It was my very pleasantly surprised discovery that he scrupulously maintains a Chinese wall between his role as moderator and his role as ordinary member of the forum. This, delivered not in the deadpan Swiss manner one might have expected to see, but almost with a swagger, with panache, as if defying us to find him at fault.
> 
> @FaujHistorian a troll? Oh, well, that explains those warts on my eyeballs, then. If he is a troll, I must be one too.
> 
> I couldn't agree more heartily with you about our sinuous neighbour from the east, however.




I was also searching his previous post and found this gem. As someone who's been reading Nehru's Discovery of India, I can only laugh at the his knowledge of history or lack thereof. 




FaujHistorian said:


> Nehru writes in his biography
> 
> how mullah Azad would go to him to beg, and leave when Nehru would hand him a bag of money.
> 
> Can you imagine this?
> 
> Can you?
> 
> These champions of Islam, these so called Ulemas, throwing $hit on Jinnah while taking bags of money from Nehru?
> 
> Doesn't it make you feel angry? or even more?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Aeronaut said:


> Which means i can sleep longer.
> 
> It also means the democratization of moderation powers and much burdon off us. Now we'd have more time to chase down the bhoots of PDF.



Which means you can flirt longer.. You dont sleep anyway.. Yea, this move will definitely take burden of moderators and our poor @Resuce Ranger sir, who do more reporting the posts than reading

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Aamna14 said:


> I don't trust these title holders one bit since some of them actively engage in trolling


One is me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Joe Shearer said:


> I am stunned and shocked at finding @Aeronaut and @FaujHistorian here.
> 
> After listening in on someone else's discussion in a private part of the forum, I went through past posts methodically, checking @Aeronaut's posts. It was my very pleasantly surprised discovery that he scrupulously maintains a Chinese wall between his role as moderator and his role as ordinary member of the forum. This, delivered not in the deadpan Swiss manner one might have expected to see, but almost with a swagger, with panache, as if defying us to find him at fault.
> 
> @FaujHistorian a troll? Oh, well, that explains those warts on my eyeballs, then. If he is a troll, I must be one too.
> 
> *I couldn't agree more heartily with you about our sinuous neighbour from the east, however.*



I agree with your post except the bold part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

KRAIT said:


> One is me.



In you I TRUST.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

seiko said:


> Which means you can flirt longer.. You dont sleep anyway.. Yea, this move will definitely take burden of moderators and our poor @Resuce Ranger sir, who do more reporting the posts than reading




Lets hope it works well. I don't think any of our TTs or Juniors are going to abuse this system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

Aeronaut said:


> Lets hope it works well. I don't think any of our TTs or Juniors are going to abuse this system.


You have set the benchmark. We will try to follow your foot steps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Victory

Private Messaging should be taken away since i fear these TTs are not neutral

They can plot and gang -3 ratings while teaming up with their country's TT members


----------



## Kompromat

KRAIT said:


> You have set the benchmark. We will try to follow your foot steps.




Yea there will be moderation oversight. Any misplaced ranking can be adjusted.



Victory said:


> Private Messaging should be taken away since i fear these TTs are not neutral
> 
> They can plot and gang -3 ratings while teaming up with their country's TT members



Any such incidents can be reversed by the red team and the members would face penalties.

At the moment its a test and we hope that its used as advised.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

There should be a new tittle given to someone here on PDF.
Evry time things heat up,he appears and takes the heat of.
My suggestion,
@Armstrong the Mediator.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aamna14

KRAIT said:


> One is me.



Oh Gosh i didn't know you were a think tank?? Might as well reassert my earlier statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Victory said:


> Private Messaging should be taken away since i fear these TTs are not neutral
> 
> They can plot and gang -3 ratings while teaming up with their country's TT members



If any senior members identified engage in such practice, I am certain they will be disciplined. Anyway, I just wanted to thank @WebMaster for the hard work put into PDF over the years, come a long way since 2008.

Negative feature should only be used to down-rate posts that breach forum rules. Not to be used for personal agendas or as a bully boy tactic.;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

T-123456 said:


> There should be a new tittle given to someone here on PDF.
> Evry time things heat up,he appears and takes the heat of.
> My suggestion,
> @Armstrong the Mediator.




Armstrong can be a good new addition to the moderation team. He needs some grooming though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Aeronaut said:


> Armstrong can be a good new addition to the moderation team. He needs some grooming though.



Me - A part of that Unholy Group of Devilish folk who hand Infractions to innocent pups simply for taking part in the sacred art of Trolling ?  

You mad ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KAL-EL

RescueRanger said:


> If any senior members identified engage in such practice, I am certain they will be disciplined. Anyway, I just wanted to thank @WebMaster for the hard work put into PDF over the years, come a long way since 2008.
> 
> *Negative feature should only be used to down-rate posts that breach forum rules. Not to be used for personal agendas or as a bully boy tactic.*;



As long as it's only used for those purposes, and not for personal agendas and differences in opinion, I could see the implementation of this as a positive thing for PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PoKeMon

Aeronaut said:


> Armstrong can be a good new addition to the moderation team. He needs some grooming though.



If you can get there without grooming, why can't @Armstrong ? 

Now dont tell me you dont purposely open all "those" thread and posts, however I respect your responsibility to keep the things rolling.


----------



## Kompromat

RescueRanger said:


> If any senior members identified engage in such practice, I am certain they will be disciplined. Anyway, I just wanted to thank @WebMaster for the hard work put into PDF over the years, come a long way since 2008.
> 
> Negative feature should only be used to down-rate posts that breach forum rules. Not to be used for personal agendas or as a bully boy tactic.;




Couldn't agree more. I will talk to my fellas abou forming SOPs for this. 

1: Moderation oversight 
2: Better complaint managment at GHQ.

We'll decide panelties for any foul play and provide services to those who might feel 'targeted'.

With checks and balances it will perfectly function.

Yes thanks to webby for putting in the hard work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

Aeronaut said:


> Armstrong can be a good new addition to the moderation team. He needs some grooming though.


Not a single Indian moderator here, should at least have one Indian mod. What say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Victory said:


> Not a single Indian moderator here, should at least have one Indian mod. What say?


Agreed
I am ok with Indian MoD Idea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Armstrong said:


> Me - A part of that Unholy Group of Devilish folk who hand Infractions to innocent pups simply for taking part in the sacred art of Trolling ?
> 
> You mad ?





IND_PAK said:


> If you can get there without grooming, why can't @Armstrong ?
> 
> Now dont tell me you dont purposely open all "those" thread and posts, however I respect your responsibility to keep the things rolling.




Someone has to do the evil stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PoKeMon

Alpha1 said:


> Agreed
> I am ok with Indian MoD Idea



How about me!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Victory said:


> Not a single Indian moderator here, should at least have one Indian mod. What say?





Victory said:


> Not a single Indian moderator here, should at least have one Indian mod. What say?



We don't need an Indian moderator, we just need our Indian member pool to follow the rules and regulations.

About 70-80% of personal insults, gaaliyan, fake accounts, spam threads, off topics, tit for tat threads come from them. 

We need more Indian members like @joe sheraer @sandy_3126 @nair and less like ................lets not name anyone but.

We have international mods for sections that speak a totally different language, therefore we can't moderate them effectively.

Me and @Zakii dedicate good worth of time in mopping up and cleaning the Indian section.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Srinivas

IND_PAK said:


> How about me!!!



Tough for a guy who switches often between avatars.......although I support you .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

IND_PAK said:


> How about me!!!


I think Indian members here should get to decide That

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Victory

Alpha1 said:


> Agreed
> I am ok with Indian MoD Idea


i see pakistani, irani, chinese, turky and bangla mods

hum se itni bhi kya nafrat 

all Indians are not jingoistic psychopaths 



Aeronaut said:


> We don't need an Indian moderator, we just need our Indian member pool to follow the rules and regulations.
> 
> About 70-80% personal insults, gaaliyan, fake accounts, spam threads, off topics, tit for tat threads come from them.
> 
> We need more Indian members lie @joe Sherear @sandy_3126 @nair and less like ................lets not name anyone but.
> 
> We have international mods for sections that speak a totally different language, therefore we can't moderate them effectively.
> 
> Me and @Zakii dedicate good worth of time in mopping up and cleaning the Indian section.



I've no logic to disagree to your post but still this forum should have one Indian moderator

that mod would happily clean modi-rahul threads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

@Aeronaut @RescueRanger
Both of you are fantastic posters and an asset to PDF management,so such pseudo accusation or rejoinder against you cannot change this fact.
-Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

Alpha1 said:


> Agreed
> I am ok with Indian MoD Idea



No offence to anybody but thats a sure recipe for disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Aeronaut said:


> Which means i can sleep longer.
> 
> It also means the democratization of moderation powers and much burdon off us. Now we'd have more time to chase down the bhoots of PDF.



Is it possible that a mods post gets auto deleted if 3 TT members rate negatively?


----------



## Kompromat

Slav Defence said:


> @Aeronaut @rescue ranger
> Both of you are fantastic posters and an asset to PDF management,so such pseudo accusation or rejoinder against you cannot change this fact.
> -Regards




I'm very thick skinned. You have to read my inbox for the amount of hatemail i get. 

Haters gonna hate..

@Alpha1 - Quit the mod talk, its a non issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Victory

Aamna14 said:


> No offence to anybody but thats a sure recipe for disaster.


It is better to have an Indian mod who can lock a modi-rahul thread at page 2 rather than that thread going till page 30 with 80% pure spamming , trolling and hatred

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Skies said:


> Is it possible that a mods post gets auto deleted if 3 TT members rate negatively?




Not possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

Victory said:


> Not a single Indian moderator here, should at least have one Indian mod. What say?



You are throwing democratic stone into monarchy ocean of PDF.....!

As you will see that they will continue to give privileges to king's subordinates but not to the members to decide either this rule should be applied or not........


----------



## PoKeMon

Srinivas said:


> Tough for a guy who switches often between avatars.......although I support you .





Alpha1 said:


> I think Indian members here should get to decide That



I asked @WebMaster , but he is not changing my handle to PoKeMon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

Skies said:


> Another bad news is we do not have 3 tt, so we will not be able to gang bang if needed, lol


You already started plotting lol


----------



## Srinivas

IND_PAK said:


> I asked @WebMaster , but he is not changing my handle to PoKeMon.



PoKeMon id is already there, there are lot of characters like that choose one from them...... , (just kidding ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Aeronaut said:


> @Alpha1 - Quit the mod talk, its a non issue.


Ok.


IND_PAK said:


> I asked @WebMaster , but he is not changing my handle to PoKeMon.


Keep asking him


----------



## Kompromat

Victory said:


> It is better to have an Indian mod who can lock a modi-rahul thread at page 2 rather than that thread going till page 30 with 80% pure spamming , trolling and hatred




Thats why we have sticky threads.

Personally, i'd have ALL topics related to Indian social issues and politics banned for good, but thats just me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

Aeronaut said:


> Thats why we have sticky threads.
> 
> Personally, i'd have ALL topics related to Indian social issues and politics banned for good, but thats just me.



Fun job, you do


----------



## Kompromat

Victory said:


> Fun job, you do




The 'glare' around modhood is misunderstood/misplaced/extremely ill fated and overly hyped.

If you do it for long enough a certain amount of negativity seeps into you as you are dealing with manhoos trolls all the time.

Dealing with people who wish for murder, conquest, justify murder and brutality and above those who support alive or dead mass murderers ...is 'not fun'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Well so far every decision our web sir has taken has seen success, I guess he thinks several times before taking a new policy decision.

@WebMaster 

is it possible to see the thanks of members as like as before without making an extra click?


----------



## Slav Defence

Aeronaut said:


> I'm very thick skinned. You have to read my inbox for the amount of hatemail i get.
> 
> Haters gonna hate..
> 
> @Alpha1 - Quit the mod talk, its a non issue.


Can you forward me some bro
well seriously,you are so not alone..the entire management is evident of how hard working you are bro and non-biased..infact this proove that why people hate you
----------------------------------
Some people will not understand that PDF is always accused of non-sense..from website administrator to management..we all are accused of non sense.
One of the most popular accusation is that 'pdf supports Indians' despite of this fact that we try all our level best to make neutral decision and maintain balance between Indian and Pakistani members.
I wonder that what will be new blast,if Indians are made mod?
Thus there are alot reasons due to which we cannot afford an Indian mod,sadly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## armchairPrivate

I woke up these morning and found this thread, and I thought I checked my "standing". Not that I care about my standing, I came here for fun and not for brownie points.
To my surprise, I got 15 negative ratings and 5 positives.

I do have a few questions regarding these new features.

My last post was yesterday about 10am (Pacific Time Dec 21). How the hell do I get 15- and 5+ when this new feature has just been implemented? Somebody, the new raters, must like me.

I also have one trophy point, Can I get a pizza with that?


----------



## Kompromat

*Stick to the topic!!*


----------



## Aamna14

Victory said:


> It is better to have an Indian mod who can lock a modi-rahul thread at page 2 rather than that thread going till page 30 with 80% pure spamming , trolling and hatred



Even a Pakistani mod, whom the Indian posters vote for, can do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

Aamna14 said:


> Even a Pakistani mod, whom the Indian posters vote for, can do the same.


What is wrong with an Indian mod dude?

like i posted before you've a pakistani, irani, turkey, bangla & chinese mods why not an Indian and I feel Indians are becoming a majority here too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

Victory said:


> What is wrong with an Indian mod dude?
> 
> like i posted before you've a pakistani, irani, turkey, bangla & chinese mods why not an Indian and I feel Indians are becoming a majority here too



Dude??lolz I have issues with an Indian mod since i don't happen to visit Bangladesh, Turkish, Chinese or Iranian section mostly. Neither do people of these nationalities poke their noses in the affairs of Pakistan and nor is there an extreme form of bias resulting in point scoring on petty points and trolling. I believe the Indian posters should vote for any member they feel is neutral and acceptable. Problem solved.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Victory

Aamna14 said:


> Dude??lolz I have issues with an Indian mod since i don't happen to visit Bangladesh, Turkish, Chinese or Iranian section mostly and neither do people of these nationalities poke their noses in the affairs of Pakistan and nor is there an extreme form of bias resulting in point scoring on petty points and trolling. I believe the Indian posters should vote for any member they feel is neutral and acceptable. Problem solved.



Fair enough.  

cheers


----------



## EagleEyes

armchairPrivate said:


> I woke up these morning and found this thread, and I thought I checked my "standing". Not that I care about my standing, I came here for fun and not for brownie points.
> To my surprise, I got 15 negative ratings and 5 positives.
> 
> I do have a few questions regarding these new features.
> 
> My last post was yesterday about 10am (Pacific Time Dec 21). How the hell do I get 15- and 5+ when this new feature has just been implemented? Somebody, the new raters, must like me.
> 
> I also have one trophy point, Can I get a pizza with that?



Those points carried over from when it was available for all members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

WebMaster said:


> Those points carried over from when it was available for all members.


delete them somehow.
or is it impossible now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

This will not go down well, most of the exclusive members are military apologists. hence there is no chance of rational debate if -3 would delete the post.


----------



## EagleEyes

Leader said:


> This will not go down well, most of the exclusive members are military apologists. hence there is no chance of rational debate if -3 would delete the post.



The chances of 3 members ranking negatively is low.


----------



## Leader

WebMaster said:


> The chances of 3 members ranking negatively is low.



Give me a name other than one or two who are okay with criticizing army for their wrong or unlawful acts, all they do is try to intimidate that army can do no wrong...

anyway, 4 or 5 might have been a good number, as it reduces the possibility of army apologist gathering up at a certain post and giving it negative rating.. 

another thing, can the negative rating be put invisible, as one negative rating would encourage the other to do the same, as you know that duck walk is pretty common in Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Alright,going through a couple of last few pages i have come across this concern that Mods could be neutral but when the right of negative marking is handed over to TTs and R&D's they are gonna use it for personal revenge kinda thing.

im just writing this to make it clear to you,don't worry atleast about me,


----------



## FaujHistorian

Joe Shearer said:


> I am stunned and shocked at finding @Aeronaut and @FaujHistorian here.
> 
> After listening in on someone else's discussion in a private part of the forum, I went through past posts methodically, checking @Aeronaut's posts. It was my very pleasantly surprised discovery that he scrupulously maintains a Chinese wall between his role as moderator and his role as ordinary member of the forum. This, delivered not in the deadpan Swiss manner one might have expected to see, but almost with a swagger, with panache, as if defying us to find him at fault.
> 
> @FaujHistorian a troll? Oh, well, that explains those warts on my eyeballs, then. If he is a troll, I must be one too.
> 
> I couldn't agree more heartily with you about our sinuous neighbour from the east, however.


My Dear Joe,

Just saw the notification about your post. What can I say, I am humbled and honored with your kind comments. 

Yours truly. 

As always



WebMaster said:


> Post Ratings is a new feature available on Defence.pk which will act as a reputation system to analyze users who are posting well and those who are not really.
> 
> The rating system is only given to TTA, TTC, Professionals, Management, R&D and Intl Mods.
> 
> Additionally, -3 rating on a post will automatically have the post deleted.
> 
> We hope that those who are given this privilege, use this appropriately for the betterment of the forum and without bias.
> 
> DONOT use positive rating as a substitute for thanks. When you want to give Thanks, just click thanks.
> 
> *Positive rating should only be given when the post is informative, great, awesome debate, etc.
> 
> Negative rating only when a rule has been violated in a post.*
> 
> Provide your feedback here.




Just noticed this thread. 

Great idea. 

However if I may suggest. Auto deletion of posts should be initially set a bit higher. Perhaps 5 or 6 negatives should result in auto delete. 

If it was a one liner flame bait. Well not much to mourn about its deletion. 

However

if a member has made a serious effort to highlght an issue, put some challenging thoughts in it. 

And if that post gets deleted just because few members did not like it. 

Well that's a HUGE loss if the post was not backed up and there is no way to recover it. 


Our posts should be allowed by the poster to be updated and edited based on the feedback both positive and negative. 

Simple deletion of a post may deprive us from brand new ideas and push to forum to the usual mediocre and "safe" stove pipe of posts. 


Hope this helps. 


Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MilSpec

WebMaster said:


> Post Ratings is a new feature available on Defence.pk which will act as a reputation system to analyze users who are posting well and those who are not really.
> 
> The rating system is only given to TTA, TTC, Professionals, Management, R&D and Intl Mods.
> 
> Additionally, -3 rating on a post will automatically have the post deleted.
> 
> We hope that those who are given this privilege, use this appropriately for the betterment of the forum and without bias.
> 
> DONOT use positive rating as a substitute for thanks. When you want to give Thanks, just click thanks.
> 
> *Positive rating should only be given when the post is informative, great, awesome debate, etc.
> 
> Negative rating only when a rule has been violated in a post.*
> 
> Provide your feedback here.




I am very happy with the new PDF if I have already not made this abundantly clear, This new feature I think will be extremely useful.... As a TTA, I will stick to using this feature for technically educative posts, OP ED pieces and out of the box narratives that are educative or introduce alternative course of thinking....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

hinduguy said:


> Two things.
> 1. I cannot possibly elaborate about aeronaut because I dont believe in scrutinizing mod behaviour. So its your observation against mine. I have a right to complain and I exercised it.
> 2. About historian, his views do not matter. Sometime I agree sometime I dont. But he goes personal in almost every post you argue with. And thanks you if he agrees with your view. I have not seen a single well researched and well written piece (aero has written some good ones)
> You can call him passionate if that makes it less palatable, but my views are my views.
> Conversely I hold zarvan in much less contempt than other members do, because of his behaviour and adherence to forum rules. I disagree with him on almost everything.



@hinduguy 

Of course you exercised your right to complain and you exercised it. So did I, and presumably both of us were acting without malice or prejudice. I certainly think you were, and think @Aeronaut used a singularly badly chosen word in describing your comment.

He and I don't agree with much when he writes as an ordinary member. Truth to tell, those posts are borderline, almost, in my opinion, placing him on the outlying fringe of the group with the five or six Internet Muslims at their core that we see on this forum. But we weren't talking about his posts. We were talking about his moderation, and I have respect for that. To be the kind of partisan that he otherwise is, and then go backstage, change masks and do Creon to the earlier Antigone, that's classy.

You made another good point about not scrutinising mod. behaviour. I don't do that either, but that's probably due to the completely undeserved pampering I get. I know that if people really get after me (some sets of Internet jocks, of both types, have done it, more than once, when I was far more active than now), I just have to scream for help, and the Marines will turn up, locked and loaded. It may have happened already, only I didn't know about it. So I am admittedly very comfortable with the moderation (one warning by them, one self-imposed withdrawal for a week by me, when I criticised someone in terms unbecoming to her gender).

On this occasion, just about ten days ago, when I had some leisure time due to some minor indisposition, there was a private discussion, where I happened to find either @Aeronaut protesting he was careful when moderating, or someone I rather respect saying the same thing, and it got me curious. So I ran back through several months' worth of mail: nothing scientific, just probing these statements, just checking if everything was kosher. To my surprise, I got an unexpected result: Mr Hyde was also Dr. Jekyll.

About @FaujHistorian , c'mon, cut me some slack. I never said he wasn't a troll, did I? Go back and take a look at what I said. We find ourselves in the same forlorn hopes again and again, and usually the same, liberal platform against the barbarians at the gate, how do you want me to react? Only by acknowledging we are the same, right? And what else did I do?

There is a lot of hurt in your posts. There was no intention to hurt your feelings, none, and I am sure you had no intention to hurt anyone else's either. So can we now get to the beer?

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

@FaujHistorian,

Looks like you have an active and aroused fan club.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

Joe Shearer said:


> Looks like you have an active and aroused fan club.



Surely comprising of Indian members alone in most cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Aamna14 said:


> Surely comprising of Indian members alone in most cases.



Hoo, boy, are you mistaken.

He has a very short fuse for those whose accounts are apparently decided entirely by the official textbooks, and tends to explode with little or no notice. So his fan club is evenly poised on both sides of the Radcliffe Line.

Considering the amount of wire on this line, you might say that this is a situation where the iron has entered into their souls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

Joe Shearer said:


> Hoo, boy, are you mistaken.
> 
> He has a very short fuse for those whose accounts are apparently decided entirely by the official textbooks, and tends to explode with little or no notice. So his fan club is evenly poised on both sides of the Radcliffe Line.
> 
> Considering the amount of wire on this line, you might say that this is a situation where the iron has entered into their souls.



I am not mistaken in the least. I have seen the man taking cheap shots at others and getting personal with me and others as well. It seems to be the only reason why some Indian members love nothing more to invite him on threads to insult the rest. Anyways i agree with @hinduguy here


----------



## Roybot

It would be nice if the people giving negative ratings are kind enough to leave a reason for their negative ratings(other than the obvious ones ofcourse).

Kind of a feedback mechanism. Now that we don't have the old infraction system in place, this can act as a warning, instead of getting a straight ban!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FaujHistorian

Joe Shearer said:


> Hoo, boy, are you mistaken.
> 
> He has a very short fuse for those whose accounts are apparently decided entirely by the official textbooks, and tends to explode with little or no notice. So his fan club is evenly poised on both sides of the Radcliffe Line.
> 
> Considering the amount of wire on this line, you might say that this is a situation where the iron has entered into their souls.




My dear Joe

I am utterly defenseless now. 

Amna bibi is part of the crowd, that has put me on the cross

Everyone is shouting and cheering

That finally some nails have been driven through my palms and my feet. 

bibi @Aamna14 and @hinduguy both have honored me by putting a crown on my head
The only problem is that the crown is made of thorns. 

Blood is slowly leaving my mortal body

But will they be kill my soul.

Absolutely not. 

And thus the story of Christmas repeats itself

over and over and over

And ignorance wins, over and over and over. 


Peace to you 

Peace to all

I don't know how much time I have on this forum

I do not know.


----------



## Aamna14

FaujHistorian said:


> My dear Joe
> 
> I am utterly defenseless now.
> 
> Amna bibi is part of the crowd, that has put me on the cross
> 
> Everyone is shouting and cheering
> 
> That finally some nails have been driven through my palms and my feet.
> 
> bibi @Aamna14 and @hinduguy both have honored me by putting a crown on my head
> The only problem is that the crown is made of thorns.
> 
> Blood is slowly leaving my mortal body
> 
> But will they be kill my soul.
> 
> Absolutely not.
> 
> And thus the story of Christmas repeats itself
> 
> over and over and over
> 
> And ignorance wins, over and over and over.
> 
> 
> Peace to you
> 
> Peace to all
> 
> I don't know how much time I have on this forum
> 
> I do not know.



Sorry to interrupt the self victimisation but i am not part of the crowd neither do i form opinions by listening to others. My opinions are entirely based on personal experiences and therefore i stand by them. If you had shown just as much respect while discussing an issue, without getting personal and name calling me that is, then i am sure i wouldn't have had an issue with you're so called superior intellect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oFFbEAT

WebMaster said:


> Additionally, -3 rating on a post will automatically have the post deleted.


make it -5 please so that my posts have at least some chance of survival....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Aamna14 said:


> Sorry to interrupt the self victimisation but i am not part of the crowd neither do i form opinions by listening to others. My opinions are entirely based on personal experiences and therefore i stand by them. If you had shown just as much respect while discussing an issue, without getting personal and name calling me that is, then i am sure i wouldn't have had an issue with you're so called superior intellect.



Fauji Bhai ke khilaaf na bolnaa warnaa laraiii ho jaiii giiii !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

Armstrong said:


> Fauji Bhai ke khilaaf na bolnaa warnaa laraiii ho jaiii giiii !



Haan ji aap bhi hum jaison se hi larh sakte haina.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Aamna14 said:


> Haan ji aap bhi hum jaison se hi larh sakte haina.



Meriii itniii majaal ke mein eik baby Cheetah ko haaath bhii lagaooon !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

Armstrong said:


> Meriii itniii majaal ke mein eik baby Cheetah ko haaath bhii lagaooon !



It isn't a Cheetah its a leopard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Alpha1 said:


> Please don't compare this forum to any other forum.
> And please *THIS IS AN INTERNATIONAL FORUM.*


*International forum? Really? Then why is there NO Indian Flag in the smiley section? Why no Indian mods? *

International forum - Yeh sab kahne ki baat hai. The fact is that it is a Pakistani/China forum. *The others are just being used to get more TRP ratings.* Like, if the Indians weren't on PDF this forum would have fallen flat like a pancake!

So, webby, if you wanna make it really 'international', then banish apartheid and introduce equality. 

Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FaujHistorian

Joe Shearer said:


> @hinduguy
> 
> Of course you exercised your right to complain and you exercised it. So did I, and presumably both of us were acting without malice or prejudice. I certainly think you were, and think @Aeronaut used a singularly badly chosen word in describing your comment.
> 
> He and I don't agree with much when he writes as an ordinary member. Truth to tell, those posts are borderline, almost, in my opinion, placing him on the outlying fringe of the group with the five or six Internet Muslims at their core that we see on this forum. But we weren't talking about his posts. We were talking about his moderation, and I have respect for that. To be the kind of partisan that he otherwise is, and then go backstage, change masks and do Creon to the earlier Antigone, that's classy.
> 
> You made another good point about not scrutinising mod. behaviour. I don't do that either, but that's probably due to the completely undeserved pampering I get. I know that if people really get after me (some sets of Internet jocks, of both types, have done it, more than once, when I was far more active than now), I just have to scream for help, and the Marines will turn up, locked and loaded. It may have happened already, only I didn't know about it. So I am admittedly very comfortable with the moderation (one warning by them, one self-imposed withdrawal for a week by me, when I criticised someone in terms unbecoming to her gender).
> 
> On this occasion, just about ten days ago, when I had some leisure time due to some minor indisposition, there was a private discussion, where I happened to find either @Aeronaut protesting he was careful when moderating, or someone I rather respect saying the same thing, and it got me curious. So I ran back through several months' worth of mail: nothing scientific, just probing these statements, just checking if everything was kosher. To my surprise, I got an unexpected result: Mr Hyde was also Dr. Jekyll.
> 
> About @FaujHistorian , c'mon, cut me some slack. I never said he wasn't a troll, did I? Go back and take a look at what I said. We find ourselves in the same forlorn hopes again and again, and usually the same, liberal platform against the barbarians at the gate, how do you want me to react? Only by acknowledging we are the same, right? And what else did I do?
> 
> There is a lot of hurt in your posts. There was no intention to hurt your feelings, none, and I am sure you had no intention to hurt anyone else's either. So can we now get to the beer?




A virtual stein or even a casual invitation for the cup of tea can do wonders. Amazing. Isn't it. 


Totally agree with your support for @Aeronaut.

Initially I too was hesitant to express my extreme differences with his posts. 

However slowly I tend to admire his stance as a moderator. 

He has off course let the discussions and emotional discourse run its natural course, rather than acting as a censor board member from a small East European village. If you know what I mean. 


peace


----------



## SarthakGanguly

OrionHunter said:


> *International forum? Really? Then why is there NO Indian Flag in the smiley section? Why no Indian mods? *
> 
> International forum - Yeh sab kahne ki baat hai. The fact is that it is a Pakistani/China forum. *The others are just being used to get more TRP ratings.* Like, if the Indians weren't on PDF this forum would have fallen flat like a pancake!
> 
> So, webby, if you wanna make it really 'international', then banish apartheid and introduce equality.
> 
> Thanks!


Nailed it


----------



## Armstrong

Aamna14 said:


> It isn't a Cheetah its a leopard.



Ohhh sorry - I didn't look closely enough !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

Armstrong said:


> Ohhh sorry - I didn't look closely enough !



Yeah since you were too busy playing "the bodyguard"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Aamna14 said:


> Yeah since you were too busy playing "the bodyguard"



What happened ? Did the Leopard bit you or something that you're this caustic ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

OrionHunter said:


> *International forum? Really? Then why is there NO Indian Flag in the smiley section? Why no Indian mods? *
> 
> International forum - Yeh sab kahne ki baat hai. The fact is that it is a Pakistani/China forum. *The others are just being used to get more TRP ratings.* Like, if the Indians weren't on PDF this forum would have fallen flat like a pancake!
> 
> So, webby, if you wanna make it really 'international', then banish apartheid and introduce equality.
> 
> Thanks!




We consider our dear Indian brothers as our part, our blood. 

So no need to get angry on superficial things. 

Thank you.


----------



## Victory

OrionHunter said:


> *International forum? Really? Then why is there NO Indian Flag in the smiley section? Why no Indian mods? *
> 
> International forum - Yeh sab kahne ki baat hai. The fact is that it is a Pakistani/China forum. *The others are just being used to get more TRP ratings.* Like, if the Indians weren't on PDF this forum would have fallen flat like a pancake!
> 
> So, webby, if you wanna make it really 'international', then banish apartheid and introduce equality.
> 
> Thanks!


Very true!


----------



## FaujHistorian

Victory said:


> Very true!



C mon yaar victory. 

Show me one Indian defense forum that allows Pakistanis to post at the same level as PDF. 

I am not an expert or even a member of any Indian defense forum. 

So please enlighten us. 

Arabs sometimes claim that PDF allows Iranians to post cr@P. 

Iranians accuse PDF for allowing Arabs and Turks to do the same

Now you support allegations that it is just a China forum?

Why oh Why oh Why?


How about we offer a virtual cup of tea and let things go. 


How about that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

Armstrong said:


> What happened ? Did the Leopard bit you or something that you're this caustic ?



I wouldn't be complaining here about Leopards. Anyways leave it


----------



## Armstrong

Aamna14 said:


> I wouldn't be complaining here about Leopards. Anyways leave it



Why so much pent up anger & why are you snapping at me like that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

FaujHistorian said:


> We consider our dear Indian brothers as our part, our blood.
> 
> So no need to get angry on superficial things.
> 
> Thank you.



Fauji Distorian, turning into Comedian. 

Enjoy! Peach

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

Armstrong said:


> Why so much pent up anger & why are you snapping at me like that ?



No pent up anger and surely not snapping at you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

Armstrong said:


> Why so much pent up anger & why are you snapping at me like that ?



Armstrong Bhai,

When bibi @Aamna14 says leave it. Please please please immediately follow her stern warnings. 

Ignoring such warnings will bring a lot of bad karma for you. 

Ask me

I know it based on very painful experience. 

peace



Flamingo said:


> Fauji Distorian, turning into Comedian.
> 
> Enjoy! Peach



How come reality became comedy?

may be it is in an unreal world. May be it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Aamna14 said:


> No pent up anger and surely not snapping at you.



If you say so !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gautam

I am on cell phone. Cant see the Thanks button anywhere near Reply.

Help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

FaujHistorian said:


> Armstrong Bhai,
> 
> When bibi @Aamna14 says leave it. Please please please immediately follow her stern warnings.
> 
> Ignoring such warnings will bring a lot of bad karma for you.
> 
> Ask me
> 
> I know it based on very painful experience.
> 
> peace
> 
> 
> 
> How come reality became comedy?
> 
> may be it is in an unreal world. May be it is.



Reality is bitter but your posts ain't. Most of them are nothing less than Rants & Farts. Hence, they are comedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

FaujHistorian said:


> Armstrong Bhai,
> 
> When bibi @Aamna14 says leave it. Please please please immediately follow her stern warnings.
> 
> Ignoring such warnings will bring a lot of bad karma for you.
> 
> Ask me
> 
> I know it based on very painful experience.
> 
> peace



Keep your opinions about me to yourself mister. You might be a think tank alright but that in no way allows you to interfere.


----------



## Victory

FaujHistorian said:


> C mon yaar victory.
> 
> Show me one Indian defense forum that allows Pakistanis to post at the same level as PDF.
> 
> I am not an expert or even a member of any Indian defense forum.
> 
> So please enlighten us.
> 
> Arabs sometimes claim that PDF allows Iranians to post cr@P.
> 
> Iranians accuse PDF for allowing Arabs and Turks to do the same
> 
> Now you support allegations that it is just a China forum?
> 
> Why oh Why oh Why?
> 
> 
> How about we offer a virtual cup of tea and let things go.
> 
> 
> How about that?


I've never been into any defense forum before PDF

I think this forum should have at least one Indian moderator. You tell me, there are irani, pakistani, bangla, turkey and chinese mod but not an Indian mod even though Indians are almost in majority here. Isn't that demeaning?

p.s. no Indian flag in smileys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

Armstrong said:


> If you say so !



Some say that she makes these dolls shaped like your avatar. 

Then she utters some magic words and puts pins into your avatar doll. 

And next day you wake up with severe pain in your you know where. 

so please heed her warnings. 

peace


----------



## Armstrong

Victory said:


> I've never been into any defense forum before PDF
> 
> I think this forum should have at least one Indian moderator. You tell me, there are irani, pakistani, bangla, turkey and chinese mod but not an Indian mod even though Indians are almost in majority here. *Isn't that demeaning?*
> 
> p.s. no Indian flag in smileys



Good !


----------



## Parul

Gautam said:


> I am on cell phone. Cant see the Thanks button anywhere near Reply.
> 
> Help.



I'm also online form phone. I can like a post by clicking on  button/icon right above the reply tab.


----------



## Victory

Armstrong said:


> Good !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Aamna14 said:


> Keep your opinions about me to yourself mister. You might be a think thank alright but that in no way allows you to interfere.



Okay sorry if I offended you !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

Victory said:


> I've never been into any defense forum before PDF
> 
> I think this forum should have at least one Indian moderator. You tell me, there are irani, pakistani, bangla, turkey and chinese mod but not an Indian mod even though Indians are almost in majority here. Isn't that demeaning?
> 
> p.s. no Indian flag in smileys



The process goes like this if I understand it correctly. 

member - sr member - TTA - TTC - and then if a moderator post is vacant, a good TTC is voted in. 

So just post informative stuff

spread peace

and move up the chain slowly. 


Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Even I am against the deletion of post thing


----------



## Armstrong

Ayush said:


> Even I am against the deletion of post thing



No one cares what you think !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gautam

Flamingo said:


> I'm also online form phone. I can like a post by clicking on  button/icon right above the reply tab.


I am using Opera Mini browser. Which one you are using? 

p.s. 
Cant thank your post. So thanks for the reply and help.


----------



## KRAIT

Alpha1 said:


> Agreed
> I am ok with Indian MoD Idea


No Indian MoD. Its a bad Idea. 

How can a Pakistani forum have Indian Mod. I always support a Pakistani Mod to be appointed for Indian Mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Gautam said:


> I am using Opera Mini browser. Which one you are using?
> 
> p.s.
> Cant thank your post. So thanks for the reply and help.



I'm using Chrome. Let me try and access PDF from Opera. I'll confirm, if I can thank post or not.


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> No one cares what you think !


Okay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

OrionHunter said:


> *International forum? Really? Then why is there NO Indian Flag in the smiley section? Why no Indian mods? *
> 
> International forum - Yeh sab kahne ki baat hai. The fact is that it is a Pakistani/China forum. *The others are just being used to get more TRP ratings.* Like, if the Indians weren't on PDF this forum would have fallen flat like a pancake!
> 
> So, webby, if you wanna make it really 'international', then banish apartheid and introduce equality.
> 
> Thanks!



Normally I wouldn't have given a 2nd thought to your post,but the fact is we are becoming a majority here so your points should be considered.
Just to control some of the Indian threads we possibly need an Indian Mod.



KRAIT said:


> No Indian MoD. Its a bad Idea.
> 
> How can a Pakistani forum have Indian Mod. I always support a Pakistani Mod to be appointed for Indian Mod.



KRAIT for MOD.
I'm rooting for you buddy.


----------



## Parul

Gautam said:


> I am using Opera Mini browser. Which one you are using?
> 
> p.s.
> Cant thank your post. So thanks for the reply and help.



@WebMaster I can't see thanks icon from Opera. 



Armstrong said:


> No one cares what you think !



Neither, for what you think. 



Ayush said:


> Okay



I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Flamingo said:


> @WebMaster I can't see thanks icon from Opera.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither, for what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> I do.



Yeah i dont think its there.


----------



## KRAIT

@bloo No buddy. Most people banned will be Indians.


----------



## Parul

WebMaster said:


> Yeah i dont think its there.



Then you can make it available. I'm sure you will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Victory said:


> and how do you become a TTA, TTC or professional?



By NOT trolling BDians 

I say --------------> Whats LIFE without it???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

FaujHistorian said:


> I am not an expert or even a member of any Indian defense forum.
> So please enlighten us.
> Arabs sometimes claim that PDF allows Iranians to post cr@P.
> Iranians accuse PDF for allowing Arabs and Turks to do the same
> Now you support allegations that it is just a China forum?
> Why oh Why oh Why?
> How about we offer a virtual cup of tea and let things go.
> How about that?


Fauji bhai, you're now trying to obfuscate the issue by conveniently packaging it as a 'you Vs me' issue! Iranians will always go hell-for-leather against the Saudis and vice versa. Pakistanis go for the Israelis and vice versa and so on. But that is not the issue.

You haven't even attempted to answer my question and that is : If this is an* International forum*, as PDF claims, then why no Indian mods and why no Indian flag? Why only Pakistan, China and your 'best friend', the US of A?

*If PDF can't do that then it is purely a Pakistani/China defence forum and NOT an international one*. In fact all the countries listed in 'Country Watch' should have flags and mods. This includes India, Turkey, Bangladesh, Iran, and Afghanistan. (While one has a mod it doesn't have a flag!) Are there any policies laid out or is this forum being run at the whims and fancies of the Powers That Be?

Let's not be hypocrites. And let's not fool ourselves. This ain't an International forum! Period!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FaujHistorian

OrionHunter said:


> Fauji bhai, you're now trying to obfuscate the issue by conveniently packaging it as a 'you Vs me' issue! Iranians will always go hell-for-leather against the Saudis and vice versa. Pakistanis go for the Israelis and vice versa and so on. But that is not the issue.
> 
> You haven't even attempted to answer my question and that is : If this is an* International forum*, as PDF claims, then why no Indian mods and why no Indian flag? Why only Pakistan, China and your 'best friend', the US of A?
> 
> *If PDF can't do that then it is purely a Pakistani/China defence forum and NOT an international one*. In fact all the countries listed in 'Country Watch' should have flags and mods. This includes India, Turkey, Bangladesh, Iran, and Afghanistan. (While one has a mod it doesn't have a flag!) Are there any policies laid out or is this forum being run at the whims and fancies of the Powers That Be?
> 
> Let's not be hypocrites. And let's not fool ourselves. This ain't an International forum! Period!




yaar there is a process to make mods. I am not incharge of that. 

And Indian flag emoticon. 

Heck you can link one or upload one. 

There is so much $hit cr@p linked and uploaded. 

Why not a flag. 


I think it is time to enjoy the company instead of complaining about non issues. 

There are indian TTAs or at least one. 

May be one day he will get promoted. 

Not a big deal.


----------



## Ayush

WebMaster said:


> Yeah i dont think its there.


Then make it available


----------



## Iggy

Ayush said:


> Even I am against the deletion of post thing



I think its a good idea.. I mean there are lots of unwanted and insulting posts in every thread.. Just look at Indian section, you can see all kind of nonsense and thread derailing.. Mods cannot take care all of them.. By this options, Most of the threads will be clean..Its a good move.



KRAIT said:


> @bloo No buddy. *Most people banned will be Indians.*



You should do it @KRAIT, if you ever become Mod [Not that I support Indian mod]..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

shitSHIT.....indians already started to positive rate BAL kids in a post of not-so-awasome..........I hate this.


..just notifying


----------



## Manticore

About a year earlier when we introduced intl mods, we had a severe backlash if you remember -- At that time we decided to keep the indian mod option on back burner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Manticore said:


> About a year earlier when we introduced intl mods, we had a severe backlash if you remember -- At that time we decided to keep the indian mod option on back burner



Having an Indian mod is a bad idea..I mean he will be branded as a traitor by Indians itself  and also its bad for business because lots of posts are going to be deleted. By this lot of people will loose interest in coming here..


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Gentlemen, a nice discussion there.


Let's just scan on the following pointers to summarize up this new development.


_*1*-The user promotions can be based upon ratings/reputation.

*2*-It's a good integrated system for a forum like defence.pk.

*3*-It allows the Like and reputation system running side by side where both the title holders and members from different groups can have their say ,reflected by neutral,,positive and negative ratings.

*4*-It’ll help us to encourage the new as well as the existing lot of active members to constantly improve upon themselves.

*5*-It’ll help us in reducing the element of bias in any form.And it’s more democratic in approach.

*6*-As more hands will be available, there can be a constant check on the quality of discussions and it will provide more room for improvement._



At the end of the day, we are not bots or viruses, we have a life to live and have better things to do than to “gang up” on someone and waste our own time.

The key lies in the judicious use of this facility.


So, let's say if someone has to choose between Miss Aamna , Hinduguy & skies for the selection of a future TTA/Moderator.
It'll be transparent with the least amount of bias if any.

In return, what this systems expects from you is to be:

(I'm mentioning it for an example, as following 1-5 will be my rules of engagement, if I’m around, in the evaluation process of the new members.Of course everyone has his own gauge and thresholds for anything that you've to present.)

1-More logical in your discussion and avoid yourself from being carried away by emotions when you are outside the members' club.

2-Helpful in creating a healthy learning environment.

3-Assuring that the rules will be followed...not strictly my domain of judgement, a job that some moderator has to do for me.But of course if you visit a place, you’ll like it to be more user friendly, informative and not filled up with some filth.


4-Able to provide a link / source to your talk and make your analysis of anything to the point & on topic.If you feel the need to divert and relate something to the topic under discussion,at least have the courtesy to accept it and point out that relationship in your post and that the reason to bring it in there is such and such.That'll help you in attending your's and others' concerns amicably.

5-Not like someone who's hell bent to repeat the same old question for the nth time when you've actively spent a good amount of your time on the forum.
The better way is that you can ask for a link from your seniors to lend a hand in building upon your knowledge.And if you've missed a discussion you can request someone to help you out in the members club.




Last but not the least, a system which has been constructed and customized according to the needs of the forum with some effort should be given a fair amount of time for evaluation and re-evaluation upon further improvement.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
2


----------



## jaibi

@WebMaster , nice creative move, Chief !

@Secur can we gtalk please??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Victory said:


> I've never been into any defense forum before PDF
> 
> I think this forum should have at least one Indian moderator. You tell me, there are irani, pakistani, bangla, turkey and chinese mod but not an Indian mod even though Indians are almost in majority here. Isn't that demeaning?
> 
> p.s. no Indian flag in smileys



I do think there should be an Indian flag in the smileys.

I don't think there's any need for an Indian moderator. Nothing she would do that isn't being done. Sure there are very competent posters (@Bang Galore chief among them) who might be considered, but the existing moderators are doing a good job: whom do you drop?

There is something in what some Pakistanis say, about there being nothing like a similar forum run by Indians. Think about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## janon

Joe Shearer said:


> I do think there should be an Indian flag in the smileys.
> 
> I don't think there's any need for an Indian moderator. Nothing she would do that isn't being done. *Sure there are very competent posters (@Bang Galore chief among them) who might be considered, but the existing moderators are doing a good job: whom do you drop?*
> 
> There is something in what some Pakistanis say, about there being nothing like a similar forum run by Indians. Think about it.



I don't think that excellent post quality is the criterion for moderatorship, since many excellent pakistani posters are not mods either. Also, why does anybody have to be dropped, to add an Indian mod?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

S.U.R.B. said:


> Gentlemen, a nice discussion there.
> 
> 
> Let's just scan on the following pointers to summarize up this new development.
> 
> 
> *.........................*
> 
> 
> Last but not the least, a system which has been constructed and customized according to the needs of the forum with some effort should be given a fair amount of time for evaluation and re-evaluation upon further improvement.



Why the pretense of an objective system to give the illusion of merit?

The fact will remain that "preferences" and "other considerations" will determine distributions of promotions and authority, just as before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The rating system sucks... indians are negatively rating posts of ours while keeping a blind eye have own trolls... apart from tht... you have to click the thanks button a billion times in order to work!!b

@WebMaster


----------



## PoKeMon

jaibi said:


> @WebMaster , nice creative move, Chief !
> 
> @Secur can we gtalk please??



You do G-talk with @Secur


----------



## M. Sarmad

@FaujHistorian is the most committed and unbiased TT analyst I believe
keep it up bro 


Ratings will make this forum more interesting ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

@WebMaster

Nice job. Members should get notified when their posts are rated.

@Alpha1 what say you ???


----------



## Secur

IND_PAK said:


> You do G-talk with @Secur


 
Something unheard of , for people to chat with each other ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

RAMPAGE said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Nice job. Members should get notified when their posts are rated.
> 
> @Alpha1 what say you ???


I think they are notified


----------



## Developereo

It's worth experimenting but I have my doubts.

If we apply the rules fairly and consistently, then 80% of posts here would get deleted. Everyone who breaks rules protests that they are only reacting to someone else's provocation.

Which means that any negative ratings issued will be biased.

As for positive ratings, I am not a fan of encouraging people to play to the gallery. The 'thank' feature is bad enough as it is.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Developereo said:


> -----
> 
> 
> If we apply the rules fairly and consistently, then 80% of posts here would get deleted. Everyone who breaks rules protests that they are only reacting to someone else's provocation.
> 
> Which means that any negative ratings issued will be biased.
> 
> As for positive ratings, I am not a fan of encouraging people to play to the gallery. The 'thank' feature is bad enough as it is.



1-Sir, in the rating system ,one member haven't got the sole authority to delete any member's post.
The probability of finding the 3 members is quite low.

2-We have moderators working along us ,and the reporting mechanism is still there.
So, you have the option to assess the post and/or report.


3-The member who protests that he had to react, you can ask him,where is the inhibition/control that he has got.
The elites, seniors,full members and recruits can report the post.And save themselves sometime for something better.No?
Why somebody just feels the need to become a party and encourage the mud slinging.By ignoring,negative ranking ,reporting that member who's questioning you will do a fair amount of favor to him/herself and the members visiting that thread.



I've suggested @WebMaster via PM to stratify this facility.Let us see what comes out of that discussion.To date it's just a prototype.Obviously the administrator can configure it in any workable way he wants.I feel that stratification of ranking facility will resolve the major issues.A member lying in higher hierarchy will/should have more authority.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

janon said:


> I don't think that excellent post quality is the criterion for moderatorship, since many excellent pakistani posters are not mods either. Also, why does anybody have to be dropped, to add an Indian mod?



True enough. Mods can always be added. They are very few in number, and consequently hard pressed. Good points.


----------



## Anubis

Misuse of the system already as noted by @Skies and @DESERT FIGHTER .I am against this system...people will and are using it as a substitute for thanks/like!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

failed system..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Anubis said:


> Misuse of the system already as noted by @Skies and @DESERT FIGHTER .I am against this system...people will and are using it as a substitute for thanks/like!



who gave you negative rating man?! I did not see any such level of post of you that can be rated negatively. I want to see that post.

at topic:

One solution can be: positive rating by 3 TTs in a single post would add 1 promotional value to a member, if a member earns 50 promotional value, s/he would be a tt in future. So to be a TT, one will have to get 150 positive rating to earn 50 promotional value. what do you think? 


and no negative rating, if any post is not good, there is a report button. also there is infraction points, so if a member gets more than 1 or more infraction points in one month in average, he will not be TT.


----------



## sancho

OrionHunter said:


> *International forum? Really? Then why is there NO Indian Flag in the smiley section? Why no Indian mods?*



Because international forum does not mean that you have flags and mods from all countries, but that the forum is open to all nationalities and that the forum topics are not limited to a single country (a problem of many Indian defence related forums btw).
Wrt to flags in general, I have suggested before that the flags of our country and location below the avatar should be deleted, because it serves no purpose to see the origin of the poster in every post (we could keep them in the profile though), while it creates a different point of view of the post.
Simple example, when a Pakistani member posts news in the Indian section, it will be seen with suspicion, since it could be an attack or criticism and the member hardly will get credit for it, no matter if the post is interesting or not. If an Indian had posted it, he would have been treated differently and the same of course happens if an Indian posts something in the Pakistani or Chinese sections.
Therefor the use of Flags should be reduced to a bare minimum, to create a fair base for every post and not create any flame games because of national pride!



OrionHunter said:


> if the Indians weren't on PDF this forum would have fallen flat like a pancake!



It is true that the high content of Indian members is not the worst thing that could happen to the forum (and sometimes Pakistani members do forget that), but while everybody can register here be it a troll or a professional, nobody is forced to stay on PDF! The fact that the Indian content is so high, just shows that the forum has something that others might not have and that makes it interesting, even though it is a Pakistani forum. So there is a reason why the Indian content remains high and why we shouldn't complain about Indian flags or Indian mods, while it is ok to note the importance of Indian members, to get a more sometimes more reasonable policies.


On topic, I think it's a great idea and the @WebMaster did a good job to inlcude it. The negative rating and auto deleting of post is also a good feature for TTs, Professionals and co, to take over responsibility and rate and delete troll posts, before they can de-rail threads completely from topic.
You don't have to be an (Indian) mod to report a troll, or to suggest to stick to topics, anybody can do that and the more the TTs and co (from all origins) take this feature as a chance, the better for the forum and discussions!
However, I share @Roybot s view, that the negative rating should include any reasoning, to make the member that was rated, but also other TTs and co a better idea why this rating was given.



KRAIT said:


> No Indian MoD.



Maybe not mods, but I do think that Indians like you, Sparky, or Dillinger, or Roybot (if he gets TTA) should have the chance to be Chairman as well, as a credit for the contribution, or balanced behavior.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## livingdead

@Joe Shearer .. sorry could not reply earlier.. am not hurt was just making a point.
wont like to dwell on it anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

SarthakGanguly said:


> Maintaining that attitude certainly won't help.


and crying for this and that is bad on this forum while the Indian defence one is...how is that helpful?

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

@KRAIT you been a bad boy lately
I am watching you

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## telugodu

We need an indian mod as well...its not fair
And also the indian smiley

And is there a way to see the posts that made the user getting blocked...
Dont just block, you are supposed to give reasons as well


----------



## KRAIT

Irfan Baloch said:


> @KRAIT you been a bad boy lately I am watching you


Power is poison, Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

KRAIT said:


> Power is poison, Sir.


and you telling me? seen it all been there and done that hehe
power to you my dear
damn its good to be bad sometimes. (within limits of course)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

Irfan Baloch said:


> and you telling me? seen it all been there and done that hehe
> power to you my dear
> damn its good to be bad sometimes. (within limits of course)


Not telling you, Sir. You know a hell lot than me.
And yes you are right, being bad does bring joy sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Will you two buckos stop wallowing in sin and get back with the rest of us?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Joe Shearer said:


> Will you two buckos stop wallowing in sin and get back with the rest of us?


Aye Aye Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## telugodu

Joe Shearer said:


> Will you two buckos stop wallowing in sin and get back with the rest of us?


hehe


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Joe Shearer said:


> Will you two buckos stop wallowing in sin and get back with the rest of us?


reminds me of the scene in Pulp fiction when Wolf (Harvey Keitel) says
Well, let's not start sucking each other's d1cks quite yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

Irfan Baloch said:


> reminds me of the scene in Pulp fiction when Wolf (Harvey Keitel) says
> Well, let's not start sucking each other's d1cks quite yet.


Damn it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

Irfan Baloch said:


> reminds me of the scene in Pulp fiction when Wolf (Harvey Keitel) says
> Well, let's not start sucking each other's d1cks quite yet.


----------



## Iggy

Talking about post ratings, Yesterday I reported some "heavenly" words of a Jr Think Tank and a professional .. I think its time to reelect people for both group and evict those who do not deserve it..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alpha1

seiko said:


> Talking about post ratings, Yesterday I reported some "heavenly" words of a Jr Think Tank and a professional .. I think its time to reelect people for both group and evict those who do not deserve it..


It is in works

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PoKeMon

Alpha1 said:


> It is in works



Also professionals...especially bangla deshi who never talk like one.


----------



## Ayush

@WebMaster where are our thanks?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

Ayush said:


> @WebMaster where are our thanks?



Its between those positve and negative ratings..Your's Rating is :+2 /* 8,948* / -4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Members are humbly requested for not to use 'positive rating' in general discussion..gentlemen please read criteria for ranking post,kindly do not use it like you hit thanks button.
-Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Not that it matters, but I think about 1000 of my thanks disappeared. And this is the second time this has happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Roybot said:


> Not that it matters, but I think about 1000 of my thanks disappeared. And this is the second time this has happened.


same here.100-200 i think


----------



## kurup

Alpha1 said:


> It is in works



Is there any way to know for which posts I got the negative rating ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

kurup said:


> Is there any way to know for which posts I got the negative rating ???


https://defence.pk/account/ratings-received
It will appear in the same page as thanks and positive rating.. you will have to find manually


----------



## kurup

Alpha1 said:


> https://defence.pk/account/ratings-received
> It will appear in the same page as thanks and positive rating.. you will have to find manually



Yesterday I had only a single negative rating . Today it become 3 .

But still none is shown in the *ratings given* .


----------



## JanjaWeed

I'm not liking this daily fiddling with the rating system. The current one is not nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Somehow 2000 of my thanks has disappeared. I request webby to at 2k thanks to my count at earliest!


----------



## oFFbEAT

FaujHistorian said:


> ..Show me one Indian defense forum that allows Pakistanis to post at the same level as PDF....



LOL....Indians in Indian Defence Forums say that too.....
Everyone believes that they are more tolerant than the other.....they like to believe that, but the reality is different or for that matter.....same!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bloo

WebMaster said:


> Post Ratings is a new feature available on Defence.pk which will act as a reputation system to analyze users who are posting well and those who are not really.
> 
> The rating system is only given to TTA, TTC, Professionals, Management, R&D and Intl Mods.
> 
> Additionally, -4 rating on a post will automatically have the post deleted.
> 
> We hope that those who are given this privilege, use this appropriately for the betterment of the forum and without bias.
> 
> DONOT use positive rating as a substitute for thanks. When you want to give Thanks, just click thanks.
> 
> *Positive rating should only be given when the post is informative, great, awesome debate, etc.
> 
> Negative rating only when a rule has been violated in a post.*
> 
> Provide your feedback here.



Since most threads on this section are closed, I'm having to ask my question on this thread.
Why is my .gif avatar not working???


----------



## scorpionx

bloo said:


> Since most threads on this section are closed, I'm having to ask my question on this thread.
> Why is my .gif avatar not working???


your avatar is playing perfect guitar.. switch to original style.


----------



## bloo

scorpionx said:


> your avatar is playing perfect guitar.. switch to original style.



Yessss..
Thank u.




PS-sorry 4 being a noob


----------



## jhungary

I think we should have a YouTube style comment system, if a certain post had received a certain amount of -ve rating, the post is hidden in public, and thru forcing the poster to review/modify the post or if not, it's serve well to hide valueless post

Being only titled member can rate a post, you have less chance to abuse this system as titled member were all hand picked respected member


----------



## Sergi

jhungary said:


> I think we should have a YouTube style comment system, if a certain post had received a certain amount of -ve rating, the post is hidden in public, and thru forcing the poster to review/modify the post or if not, it's serve well to hide valueless post
> 
> Being only titled member can rate a post, you have less chance to abuse this system as titled member were all hand picked respected member


I can show you some JrTTs and TTs are better trolls than common non ranked posters. And you want to hand pick rating body .... Good Luck


----------



## Resurrection5782

@WebMaster
Thanks brother


----------



## Dubious

kurup said:


> Is there any way to know for *which posts I got the negative rating* ???


 I would like to trace the same! I only remember 1 but the other 3 seem to be a bonus that I do not want!



Roybot said:


> Not that it matters, but I think about *1000 of my thanks disappeared*. And this is the second time this has happened.


You people remember how many thanks you get?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dontsuspendme

@WebMaster Why am i unable to PM anyone...


----------



## Topshop

Great
_______________
Topshop . pk


----------



## Red Spinifex

December 22nd, 2014

Gentlemen:

Is it possible to get 4 negative ratings removed from my account as they were placed on there for the most frivolous and trivial reasons by a poster with whom I was arguing, perfectly civilly I will add, and who out of sheer, pathetically childish, spite inflicted these 4 negative ratings on me in one thread in one day.

Please advise, Gentlemen.

I am and remain, dear Sirs, your most faithful and obedient servant.

Paul/Redhawk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

WebMaster said:


> *Positive rating should only be given when the post is informative, great, awesome debate, etc.
> 
> Negative rating only when a rule has been violated in a post.*


Just wanted to remind the members about this 
Seems the initiative is not working as well it was planned to do. Don't see much rating for positive debates, have seen a few for bashing the Indians however even with out much facts to back ones claims (not that i am tiny bit upset with the bashing Indians part  ) 
So just quoting your post here sir, hopefully it will help somewhat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

Arsalan said:


> Just wanted to remind the members about this
> Seems the initiative is not working as well it was planned to do. Don't see much rating for positive debates, have seen a few for bashing the Indians however even with out much facts to back ones claims (not that i am tiny bit upset with the bashing Indians part  )
> So just quoting your post here sir, hopefully it will help somewhat.



If posters like Zarvan and Horus falls in category with most +ve one, that tells you enough of the credibility of the ones who are armed to provide them. Most of the TTA's are closet haters and extremists who expresses themselves by means of these +ve ratings to dumbest of the posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

PoKeMon said:


> If posters like Zarvan and Horus falls in category with most +ve one, that tells you enough of the credibility of the ones who are armed to provide them. Most of the TTA's are closet haters and extremists who expresses themselves by means of these +ve ratings to dumbest of the posts.


-
you and your constant scornings-
its not funny anymore-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

JonAsad said:


> -
> you and your constant scornings-
> its not funny anymore-



You should be a TTA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

PoKeMon said:


> You should be a TTA.


aww thats sho shweet- but still your scornings not funny anymore-


----------



## PoKeMon

JonAsad said:


> aww thats sho shweet- but still your scornings not funny anymore-



Alas!! You HAVE to bear with me. 

You cant even rate me negative for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Arsalan said:


> Just wanted to remind the members about this
> Seems the initiative is not working as well it was planned to do. Don't see much rating for positive debates, have seen a few for bashing the Indians however even with out much facts to back ones claims (not that i am tiny bit upset with the bashing Indians part  )
> So just quoting your post here sir, hopefully it will help somewhat.



Thanks for the feedback. Soon i will assign one dedicated moderator to handle monitoring and reversing ratings (both positive and negative). We will also issue infractions so users should follow the guidelines accordingly.

@Slav Defence would you like to volunteer for this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

WebMaster said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Soon i will assign one dedicated moderator to handle monitoring and reversing ratings (both positive and negative). We will also issue infractions so users should follow the guidelines accordingly.
> 
> @Slav Defence would you like to volunteer for this?



That will be much better sir, if you can add something to the forum that all the rated posts appear as update to that one particular moderator on one page where he/she can review all those posts and make if any changes are required. I hope that will improve the overall useability and effectiveness of this system. Personally i also think @Slav Defence is perfect fit for this role and i hope he will agree to it. 

Just like to add one thing, try this scheme i am hopeful it will work just fine. If however it do not i do have some other ideas that we can share and if the administration approves we can give them a trail run sometime. For now this monitoring of rated posts seems like a good solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

WebMaster said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Soon i will assign one dedicated moderator to handle monitoring and reversing ratings (both positive and negative). We will also issue infractions so users should follow the guidelines accordingly.
> 
> @Slav Defence would you like to volunteer for this?


I am honoured for this

Regards



Arsalan said:


> That will be much better sir, if you can add something to the forum that all the rated posts appear as update to that one particular moderator on one page where he/she can review all those posts and make if any changes are required. I hope that will improve the overall useability and effectiveness of this system. Personally i also think @Slav Defence is perfect fit for this role and i hope he will agree to it.
> 
> Just like to add one thing, try this scheme i am hopeful it will work just fine. If however it do not i do have some other ideas that we can share and if the administration approves we can give them a trail run sometime. For now this monitoring of rated posts seems like a good solution.


Sir,
I thankyou and @WebMaster for your confidence and I would like to discuss few things regarding TTA/TTC management.I also want to discuss role of R&Ds and thinking about induction of some.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Slav Defence said:


> I am honoured for this
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Sir,
> I thankyou and @WebMaster for your confidence and I would like to discuss few things regarding TTA/TTC management.I also want to discuss role of R&Ds and thinking about induction of some.
> 
> Regards


Chinese Dragon gave me 2 negative ratings because of a personal dispute can you reverse them.
Outrageous attitude of PDF management towards Turkish members. in this thread.

@WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Sinan said:


> Chinese Dragon gave me 2 negative ratings because of a personal dispute can you reverse them.
> Outrageous attitude of PDF management towards Turkish members. in this thread.
> 
> @WebMaster



I cannot,currently but I can ask @Chinese-Dragon

Regards


----------



## Arsalan

Slav Defence said:


> Sir,
> I thankyou and @WebMaster for your confidence and I would like to discuss few things regarding TTA/TTC management.I also want to discuss role of R&Ds and thinking about induction of some.
> 
> Regards


Well perhaps you can post the suggestions in the relevant thread about TTA and tag the members there and we can discuss it in detail over there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Arsalan said:


> Well perhaps you can post the suggestions in the relevant thread about TTA and tag the members there and we can discuss it in detail over there.



That is why I only indicated
Yes,I will mention you all this evening,inshallah..leaving currently

Regards


----------



## bsruzm

Sinan said:


> Chinese Dragon gave me 2 negative ratings because of a personal dispute can you reverse them.
> Outrageous attitude of PDF management towards Turkish members. in this thread.
> 
> @WebMaster



That guy gave me a negative rating, too.
After all their insults, strikes and slander all what i pointed was Chinese cuisine what includes cockroach dishes, didn't know his cuisine offends him 
For example If somebody calls me a kebab-eater, it wouldn't offend me but instead would make me proud, now for another example If somebody calls me a kebab-eater, will you give a negative rating and also ban? What bullsh*t?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Slav Defence said:


> I cannot,currently but I can ask @Chinese-Dragon
> 
> Regards



As you can see @Sinan was banned, and for good reason too.

The moderators deleted his posts which I negatively rated, and issued him a very well deserved ban for them.

So I couldn't actually take them back even if I wanted to, since the moderators deleted the posts for violation of the forum rules. Not that I want to take them back of course. But in theory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Chinese-Dragon said:


> As you can see @Sinan was banned, and for good reason too.
> 
> The moderators deleted his posts which I negatively rated, and issued him a very well deserved ban for them.
> 
> So I couldn't actually take them back even if I wanted to, since the moderators deleted the posts for violation of the forum rules. Not that I want to take them back of course. But in theory.


What about me? You misuse your rating power.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

bsruzm said:


> What about me? You misuse your rating power.



Give me a break, you called all Chinese people "cockroach eaters". 

Sure maybe one restaurant in China offers some exotic dishes like that, but the vast majority of Chinese including myself do not eat such exotic dishes, maybe less than 0.1% of the population has even tried such a strange thing.

That's like calling all Turks cannibals because some Turks were found to have done that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Give me a break, you called all Chinese people "cockroach eaters".


It is part of Chinese cuisine, what offends you? Your exotic culture? It doesn't offend me since no Turks were found to done that but can't say the same about Chinese people, hardly a day goes by without reading exotic fetus dishes of China.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

bsruzm said:


> It is part of Chinese cuisine, what offends you? Your exotic culture? It doesn't offend me since no Turks were found to done that but can't say the same about Chinese people, hardly a day goes by without reading* exotic fetus dishes of China.*



And now you're doing it again, in this thread. 

There is no such thing by the way. I dare you to come to China and ask to eat a fetus at a restaurant, you'll be arrested right away.  Don't bother getting a return ticket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Chinese-Dragon said:


> And now you're doing it again, in this thread.


I am not doing anything.
*You misuse your power and i'm not the only one who claim it.*
Call all the Turks a kebab-eater, nobody will give you a negative rating and ask you to be banned, it is a Turkish cuisine and unlike you, people are proud.
You better get your head checked... 



Chinese-Dragon said:


> There is no such thing by the way. I dare you to come to China and ask to eat a fetus at a restaurant, you'll be arrested right away


I don't think Zhu Yu is arrested.

''Reports later explained that the images were part of an artist's exhibition (Zhu Yu) and was not a real fetus but just to be in a contemporary artwork, *although Zhu claimed otherwise.*
The artwork is called "Eating people" and was made to protest against cannibalism.''

What an art


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

@WebMaster

Abu Zolfiqar is giving negative rating to post which is mere communication

Pakistan shoots down Indian drone in Bhimbar:ISPR | Page 16

Pakistan shoots down Indian drone in Bhimbar:ISPR | Page 17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

Syama Ayas said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Abu Zolfiqar is giving negative rating to post which is mere communication
> 
> Pakistan shoots down Indian drone in Bhimbar:ISPR | Page 16
> 
> Pakistan shoots down Indian drone in Bhimbar:ISPR | Page 17



Really funny to see those negatives.

@WebMaster @Slav Defence Please look yourself how the ratings are misused.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Another racist post getting a positive rating

Pakistan shoots down Indian drone in Bhimbar:ISPR | Page 28

@WebMaster @Slav Defence


----------



## third eye

Syama Ayas said:


> Another racist post getting a positive rating
> 
> Pakistan shoots down Indian drone in Bhimbar:ISPR | Page 28
> 
> @WebMaster @Slav Defence




.. and the fact that one Mod has given a +ve rating while another has given a -ve ones speaks of inconsistencies in the method of evaluation.


----------



## nair

third eye said:


> .. and the fact that one Mod has given a +ve rating while another has given a -ve ones speaks of inconsistencies in the method of evaluation.



It has been taken care already i guess, because i cant see any rating (positive or negative) on that page.....


----------



## third eye

nair said:


> It has been taken care already i guess, because i cant see any rating (positive or negative) on that page.....



I has been removed , not taken care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shamain

Lolz


----------



## livingdead

sorry for posting on wrong thread(cant find appropriate one).. wanted to know whats the procedure to get self ban like the norwegian guy/gal (@sven something).. @Horus @Slav Defence


----------



## syedali73

bsruzm said:


> Call all the Turks a kebab-eater...


I love Kebabs. Last weekend I had invited my research group at the beach and I cooked, besides other things (you can see biryani and fish), Kebab. The one you see at 6 o clock in the picture are called 'seekh kabab', made be specially marinated minced meat and grilled on natural wood charcoal. I am sure you have something similar in Turkish cuisine for most of the meat dishes we have either come from Turks (Mughals) or Persians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

syedali73 said:


> I love Kebabs. Last weekend I had invited my research group at the beach and I cooked, besides other things (you can see biryani and fish), Kebab. The one you see at 6 o clock in the picture are called 'seekh kabab', made be specially marinated minced meat and grilled on natural wood charcoal. I am sure you have something similar in Turkish cuisine for most of the meat dishes we have either come from Turks (Mughals) or Persians.
> 
> View attachment 246485


They all look delicious, my friend... We do have something similar, I can't imagine how tasty it would be, together with that rice of yours! I had a book of Pakistani recipies, given as a gift from a Pakistani friend  Maybe I cook one in few days and post it in 'Whatever' thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

bsruzm said:


> They all look delicious, my friend... We do have something similar, I can't imagine how tasty it would be, together with that rice of yours! I had a book of Pakistani recipies, given as a gift from a Pakistani friend  Maybe I cook one in few days and post it in 'Whatever' thread


More pics here: Pakistani corner | Page 81

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

there is a nakli @Guru-dutt on the forum please mods sir take it serouslli i guess he is non other than varchaswe /al-asad-al-arab whome i have put into my ignore list ... thanks 

*@Adios Amigo @blain2 @Chak Bamu @Deino @Emmie @Hakan @Horus @Irfan Baloch **@Manticore @Jango @WebMaster*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

and im not alone even @MastanKhan sir has a new son @Mastaan-khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shamain

bsruzm said:


> That guy gave me a negative rating, too.
> After all their insults, strikes and slander all what i pointed was Chinese cuisine what includes *cockroach* dishes, didn't know his cuisine offends him
> For example If somebody calls me a kebab-eater, it wouldn't offend me but instead would make me proud, now for another example If somebody calls me a kebab-eater, will you give a negative rating and also ban? What bullsh*t?




Omg!! I just recalled , i had to write abt it, oh i had read angelina jolie's interview or something and she was teling that she ate a whole cockroach, maybe the large coackroach *puke* and OMG!!! can u guess whattttttttt!????? She said that when u eat a coackroach there comes a tiny bit in it that can never be swalloed or chewed , perhaps its too hard ,so u have to spit it out.

i thought i must tell u guys to not eat coackroach.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The Farsi Mullah propagandist @Daneshmand has given me two unmotivated negative ratings (for the first time) in this thread below while he himself along with his Mullah compatriots are guilty of rule violations on a frequent basis when they meddle in Arab affairs.

Saudi Arabia's top cleric slams Iran's movie on Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) | Page 2

You can read the entire thread if necessary.

One of them is even falsely claiming (without any foundation whatsoever) that Saudi Arabia's Grand Muftis Islam is that of AQAP in Yemen which you can see in the thread.

I demand it to be removed.

This is not the first that that he is abusing his role as a so-called "Think Tank" against Arab users that does not share his world view while omitting insults from his compatriots.

@WebMaster @Horus @Manticore @Emmie @Jungibaaz @T-Faz @Irfan Baloch @waz @Chak Bamu @Jango etc.

EDIT: As you can see he has even given me an negative rating for this post alone. You should not give such "powers" to users that are clearly abusing the function that they have been awarded.

If this is not dealt with a thread on the GH might be the answer.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Saif al-Arab said:


> The Farsi Mullah propagandist @Daneshmand has given me two unmotivated negative ratings (for the first time) in this thread below while he himself along with his Mullah compatriots are guilty of rule violations on a frequent basis when they meddle in Arab affairs.
> 
> Saudi Arabia's top cleric slams Iran's movie on Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) | Page 2
> 
> You can read the entire thread if necessary.
> 
> One of them is even falsely claiming (without any foundation whatsoever) that Saudi Arabia's Grand Muftis Islam is that of AQAP in Yemen which you can see here below.
> 
> I demand it to be removed.
> 
> This is not the first that that he is abusing his role as a so-called "Think Tank" against Arab users that does not share his world view while omitting insults from his compatriots.
> 
> @WebMaster @Horus @Manticore @Emmie @Jungibaaz @T-Faz @Irfan Baloch @waz @Chak Bamu @Jango etc.



You get another negative rating for personal attack on me.

In your other post you had attacked @Madali calling him a cretin and ahmadinutjob.

In yet another post of yours, you had tried to derail the thread by bringing in unrelated pictures and trying to humiliate a nation. 

When you do such things, expect negative ratings. 

Keep it civil and engage in debates rationally and you might get even positive ratings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Daneshmand said:


> You get another negative rating for personal attack on me.
> 
> In your other post you had attacked @Madali calling him a cretin and ahmadinutjob.
> 
> In yet another post of yours, you had tried to derail the thread by bringing in unrelated pictures and trying to humiliate a nation.
> 
> When you do such things, expect negative ratings.
> 
> Keep it civil and engage in debates rationally and you might get even positive ratings.



Let the moderators judge that when they see the thread at hand. You are clearly abusing your powers while you yourself are abusing and ignoring your compatriots abuse in that same thread.

I am not interested in your "positive ratings". I have written almost 2000 posts to date and none have been rated negatively until you started abusing your powers.

Now give me another negative rating for "personally attacking" you for stating the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Saif al-Arab said:


> Let the moderators judge that when they see the thread at hand. You are clearly abusing your powers while you yourself are abusing and ignoring your compatriots abuse in that same thread.
> 
> I am not interested in your "positive ratings". I have written almost 2000 posts to date and none have been rated negatively until you started abusing your powers.
> 
> Now give me another negative rating for "personally attacking" you for stating the truth.



There is always a first time. There is no excuse for this kind of behavior and personal attacks often with racial and ethnic terminologies that you are doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Daneshmand said:


> There is always a first time. There is no excuse for the kind behavior and personal attacks often with racial and ethnic terminologies.



None of what I wrote in that thread is breaking any rules. Nor have their been any "racial" terminology. In fact your compatriot @Madali was the one that started the insults and before that he was equaling the Grand Mufti with ISIS. Not only that much earlier 2-3 Iranian users were insulting the Grand Mufti and making fun of his looks before any Saudi Arabian or Arab users had even commented or frequented the thread.

Of course all of this was ignored by you for reasons that nobody can guess. Irony might be used here.

Also I find it ironic that a recently appointed "Think Tank" with 3 negative ratings is dishing out negative ratings left and right instead of countering the facts written by me. But I guess that it's easier to act like "God" on a internet forum by giving out negative ratings to your opponents.

I will let the moderators decide here. What is certain is that there is no consistency in your ratings and that they are absurd.

You can either remove it willingly and we can forget all this or I will take this matter to the GH.

@WebMaster @Horus @Manticore @Emmie @Jungibaaz @T-Faz @Irfan Baloch @waz @Chak Bamu @Jango etc.


----------



## EagleEyes

Saif al-Arab said:


> The Farsi Mullah propagandist @Daneshmand has given me two unmotivated negative ratings (for the first time) in this thread below while he himself along with his Mullah compatriots are guilty of rule violations on a frequent basis when they meddle in Arab affairs.
> 
> Saudi Arabia's top cleric slams Iran's movie on Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) | Page 2
> 
> You can read the entire thread if necessary.
> 
> One of them is even falsely claiming (without any foundation whatsoever) that Saudi Arabia's Grand Muftis Islam is that of AQAP in Yemen which you can see in the thread.
> 
> I demand it to be removed.
> 
> This is not the first that that he is abusing his role as a so-called "Think Tank" against Arab users that does not share his world view while omitting insults from his compatriots.
> 
> @WebMaster @Horus @Manticore @Emmie @Jungibaaz @T-Faz @Irfan Baloch @waz @Chak Bamu @Jango etc.
> 
> EDIT: As you can see he has even given me an negative rating for this post alone. You should not give such "powers" to users that are clearly abusing the function that they have been awarded.
> 
> If this is not dealt with a thread on the GH might be the answer.



All those posts contain insults or personal remarks. Ratings should stay!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

WebMaster said:


> All those posts contain insults or personal remarks. Ratings should stay!



Where are the "insults" exactly? Where is the insult in post 275 in this thread?

If my two posts in that thread (the ones he gave me a negative rating for) are insults what about all the previous posts in that thread posted by Iranian users and those that followed? Or 100's of other posts on PDF that you see on a DAILY basis?

Or what about his inconsistent ratings while ignoring his compatriots frequent posts that go against the forum rules?

What a surprise that an recently appointed Iranian "think thank" has given me my first negative ratings in almost 2000 posts. An Iranian "think thank" that moreover has a long history of anti-Arab postings and bias which I could quickly document just by looking at his user history.

Whatever, we Arab users got the message some time ago.


----------



## KingMamba

WebMaster said:


> All those posts contain insults or personal remarks. Ratings should stay!



I noticed you never gave me reply on the 4th rating though.


----------



## Falcon29

Nato warns Russia on air strikes | Page 2

@WebMaster 

He just stalks me and gives me negative ratings for making genuine points. Because he couldn't respond to one of my debates with him.



Saif al-Arab said:


> The Farsi Mullah propagandist @Daneshmand has given me two unmotivated negative ratings (for the first time) in this thread below while he himself along with his Mullah compatriots are guilty of rule violations on a frequent basis when they meddle in Arab affairs.
> 
> Saudi Arabia's top cleric slams Iran's movie on Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) | Page 2
> 
> You can read the entire thread if necessary.
> 
> One of them is even falsely claiming (without any foundation whatsoever) that Saudi Arabia's Grand Muftis Islam is that of AQAP in Yemen which you can see in the thread.
> 
> I demand it to be removed.
> 
> This is not the first that that he is abusing his role as a so-called "Think Tank" against Arab users that does not share his world view while omitting insults from his compatriots.
> 
> @WebMaster @Horus @Manticore @Emmie @Jungibaaz @T-Faz @Irfan Baloch @waz @Chak Bamu @Jango etc.
> 
> EDIT: As you can see he has even given me an negative rating for this post alone. You should not give such "powers" to users that are clearly abusing the function that they have been awarded.
> 
> If this is not dealt with a thread on the GH might be the answer.



I don't mind him being think tank as long as can control his fierce nationalist fervor, if you disagree with his views on the Iranian policy in the region he gives you negative ratings. He's never gave one to an Iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Falcon29 said:


> Nato warns Russia on air strikes | Page 2
> 
> @WebMaster
> 
> He just stalks me and gives me negative ratings for making genuine points. Because he couldn't respond to one of my debates with him.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind him being think tank as long as can control his fierce nationalist fervor, if you disagree with his views on the Iranian policy in the region he gives you negative ratings. He's never gave one to an Iranian.



Please stop lying.

No body is stalking you. You came that thread and engaged me, that makes you stalking me not other way around. Actually you got the rating for calling Egypt a "shithole" with no clam to "civility". Egypt does not even have diplomatic relations with Iran. Egypt is a Sunni country. So you trying to push this as an Iran affair here with your "victim mentality" is completely false.

Furthermore I have given negative ratings to Iranian membertoo. @WAJsal was the witness to it.

Please stop your "victim" game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Daneshmand said:


> Please stop lying.
> 
> No body is stalking you. You came that thread and engaged me, that makes you stalking me not other way around. Actually you got the rating for calling Egypt a "shithole" with no clam to "civility". Egypt does not even have diplomatic relations with Iran. Egypt is a Sunni country. So you trying to push this as an Iran affair here with your "victim mentality" is completely false.
> 
> Furthermore I have given negative ratings to Iranian membertoo. @WAJsal was the witness to it.
> 
> Please stop your "victim" game.



Now give yourself a negative rating for essenstially calling me a 'undercover 'Takfiri' posing as an agnostic that hasn't made any progress'. You don't know me personally and keep insisting that I'm agnostic because of political reasons even though that's hardly the case. And please don't use these dumb Muslim terms like 'Takfiri' when speaking with me. I engaged you because you're a hypocrite, unlike you I came to my senses and equally bash both sides of the conflict for having backwards ideas. But you don't want to admit the same about your side.


----------



## Daneshmand

Falcon29 said:


> Now give yourself a negative rating for essenstially calling me a 'undercover 'Takfiri' posing as an agnostic that hasn't made any progress'. You don't know me personally and keep insisting that I'm agnostic because of political reasons even though that's hardly the case. And please don't use these dumb Muslim terms like 'Takfiri' when speaking with me. I engaged you because you're a hypocrite, unlike you I came to my senses and equally bash both sides of the conflict for having backwards ideas. But you don't want to admit the same about your side.



None of those things are insults.

I did not say you are agnostic. You yourself said you are an atheist and you left Islam because it is a "backward" religion and you do not believe Islam is true anymore: Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 677

Takfiri is not an insult. It is an ideological disposition within Islam. You have been supporting it right on this forum. 

And instead of apologizing to me for having lied here on this thread and on the other thread, you are going on mumbling a hyperbole, calling me hypocrite backward for not having left Islam like you have. 

If you have left your religion, does not mean, others have to leave theirs too. And if they don't, this will not make them hypocrites and backward.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Daneshmand said:


> None of those things are insults.
> 
> I did not say you are agnostic. You yourself said you are an atheist and you left Islam because it is a "backward" religion and you do not believe Islam is true anymore: Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 677
> 
> Takfiri is not an insult. It is an ideological disposition within Islam. You have been supporting it right on this forum.
> 
> And instead of apologizing to me for having lied here on this thread and on the other thread, you are going on mumbling a hyperbole, calling me hypocrite backward for not having left Islam like you have.
> 
> If you have left your religion, does not mean, others have to leave theirs too. And if they don't, this will not make them hypocrites and backward.



Okay buddy, only people other than you can insult , but you can call every Sunni who disagrees with you a slang term and that's not an insult. 'Takfiri' as a term Iranians use to describe Muslims who aren't Shia. It's a sectarian and slang term, and stop playing holier than thou, on one hand you claim to be progressive on other you are judging all peolpe by calling them 'takfiris'. Yet you can't be a Muslim and be progressive at the same time. You are a culturual hypocrite Muslim who is atheist from his heart but pretends to be Muslim so you can score political points by calling all Sunnis infidels.

Let's let the mods have a say in this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@jaibi , bro this is exactly what i talked to you about .


----------



## khujliwal

@WebMaster @Oscar - sir I am banned from multiple forums for what seems like ages now. I read somewhere your comment about auto unbanning issues. If that is the case for me, could you please liberate me? Please ignore if things are working as designed. Didn't know where else to post it so putting it here.


----------



## Sky lord

Hi, can someone explain why this post gets a negative rating but the post I was replying to does not?

My response was "in kind" in fact it is much more courteous than the post I was replying to which had pictures of nude women dripping blood. Either both get negatively rated or neither does. This is totally unfair. You cannot bait and needle and be protected.

INDIAN ARMY MEN RAPE WOMEN IN KASHMIR!! SAYS JNU Students' Union president Kanhaiya Kumar | Page 2

@Irfan Baloch

@WAJsal 

@Slav Defence 

Someone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ayesha.a

Please take a look at the undermentioned thread, and see how one titled member started trolling and then negatively rating us who called him on it. Only one person deserves a negative there, and that's him.

This is the first time I'm bringing this issue up. I guess I have too much time on my hands today, which is unusual.

@WebMaster @Horus @waz @Oscar

Tejas to fire US, Russian missiles at IAF show

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

ayesha.a said:


> Please take a look at the undermentioned thread, and see how one titled member started trolling and then negatively rating us who called him on it. Only one person deserves a negative there, and that's him.
> 
> This is the first time I'm bringing this issue up. I guess I have too much time on my hands today, which is unusual.
> 
> @WebMaster @Horus @waz @Oscar
> 
> Tejas to fire US, Russian missiles at IAF show



Per new Policy - You need to start a New Thread in GHQ Section & Tag @Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MilSpec

ayesha.a said:


> Please take a look at the undermentioned thread, and see how one titled member started trolling and then negatively rating us who called him on it. Only one person deserves a negative there, and that's him.
> 
> This is the first time I'm bringing this issue up. I guess I have too much time on my hands today, which is unusual.
> 
> @WebMaster @Horus @waz @Oscar
> 
> Tejas to fire US, Russian missiles at IAF show


@Slav Defence check deliberate derailing and trolling on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ayesha.a

Parul said:


> Per new Policy - You need to start a New Thread in GHQ Section & Tag @Slav Defence



Sheesh, is that so? I don't know if its worth the trouble - the ratings there say more about the rater than the rated.

Could you or @MilSpec please do that? I'm not sure how to go to the GHQ section, I think only senior members can do that.


----------



## Parul

ayesha.a said:


> Sheesh, is that so? I don't know if its worth the trouble - the ratings there say more about the rater than the rated.
> 
> Could you or @MilSpec please do that? I'm not sure how to go to the GHQ section, I think only senior members can do that.



You can do it by clicking on the below mentioned link:

https://defence.pk/forums/general-headquarters.170/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95

@waz @WAJsal @check this post out and tell me that my post deserves negative ratings or not?
this"title holder" is trolling and insulting other member while giving out negative ratings to others
post no. 21
Tejas to fire US, Russian missiles at IAF show | Page 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

mkb95 said:


> @waz @WAJsal @check this post out and tell me that my post deserves negative ratings or not?
> this"title holder" is trolling and insulting other member while giving out negative ratings to others
> post no. 21
> Tejas to fire US, Russian missiles at IAF show | Page 2



Raise this with Slav Defence in GHQ Section - if it's not legitimate, he'll reverse it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Nope that does not deserve negative ratings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam.

JNU is like a land of lotus-eaters, where we have not emerged from the Cold War: Makarand Paranjape | Page 3


----------



## Beidou2020

@waz @Horus @WebMaster 

I got a ridiculous negative rating from that troll jhungary for dissing his beloved Queen.

Please take care of the rating.

Cheers!


----------



## Zahoor Raja-Jani

Beidou2020 said:


> @waz @Horus @WebMaster
> 
> I got a ridiculous negative rating from that troll jhungary for dissing his beloved Queen.
> 
> Please take care of the rating.
> 
> Cheers!


Dear friend you already have -37 why you care for one just don't pay the attention and show you don't care this will give silent pain in @ss of that guy. Someone give me also - ratting because my views on religeon is different from him. You find everywhere biased people so the PDF. Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zee-shaun

This negative rating system sucks and gives illicit powers to those who consider this board to be their little kingdom.
I received two negative ratings for speaking the thruth and served a two months ban. Bravo!

This would never have happened if my uncle was still the admin here.


----------



## oprih

https://defence.pk/threads/indonesi...manity-international-judges-say.440492/page-9
Post 121 is rated negatively, is it because of the term "50 rupee troll"

https://defence.pk/threads/indonesi...nst-humanity-international-judges-say.440492/
Post 10 did the same, using the term "fifty cents"


----------



## Grevion

I received the negative rating because one member posted graphics about how the terror networks of different UN designated terror outfits works in coordination in Pakistan.
I only said that the post is very informative and one guy awarded negative rating to both of us.
It wasn't my falt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Delnavaz B

@waz @WAJsal 
Yesterday Indian TTs awarded me two negatives for my one post (@Joe Shearer @PARIKRAMA)
*It reminds me Alif Laila Arabian nights *
Is this abusive ? i was not agreed over Indian version of Kargil and the same professional compare me with Chicken and Cow i reported that posts but nothing happens.
And @Robinhood Pandey often call me overload Why? can you people muzzle him.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Delnavaz B said:


> @waz @WAJsal
> Yesterday Indian TTs awarded me two negatives for my one post (@Joe Shearer @PARIKRAMA)
> *It reminds me Alif Laila Arabian nights *
> Is this abusive ? i was not agreed over Indian version of Kargil and the same professional compare me with Chicken and Cow i reported that posts but nothing happens.
> And @Robinhood Pandey often call me overload Why? can you people muzzle him.



Under no circumstances will I tolerate mockery of the Indian armed forces. Period.

But there are other circumstances, which have not been highlighted, and which make her a good candidate for a ban.

This member's track record, in the very short while that she has been a member, has been putrid. She is known for putting up horrifying graphics supposedly originating in Kashmir, but which turned out to have been from elsewhere; she obsessively posts anti-Indian posts, she attacks Indian posters at the drop of a hat. The tale is a long one.

When disciplined, her friends then question the integrity of the moderators. It may be argued that it cannot be held against her if someone else makes a stupid remark, but a group of malcontents is building up. It is best to keep an eye on them and discipline them early rather than face a crisis of discipline later.

Finally, she has been told to stay away, but insists on tagging Indian members over their objections.

I believe that this is a fit case for serious disciplinary action.

PS: @jbgt90 has already argued that she is a child and deserves lenient treatment. I agree, up to a point. Children should not start thinking that they can come on board and start throwing their weight around from the first day. Youth is not a crime; immature and delinquent behaviour is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Delnavaz B

Joe Shearer said:


> believe that this is a fit case for serious disciplinary action.


Yes but against you check your own behavior quit cranky.....I am Pakistani and I believe in our version of Kargil 1965 and 1971 wars. You himself told me that you are in chadi (same word he used) during 1965 war so it is safe to assume that during 1971 still young not serving so both of us read or listen from other about events of wars means your claims that your words must be taken as Gospel of truth wrong. You awarded me -tv because i posted about Pakistan and exposing Indian lies, This is Pakistani forum and we are fair enough to award you a title which does't means you got the immunity to post or ridicule any Pakistani member. You have no respect for anyone who disagree with you or challenge your false claims even have no shame to use bad mouthing about female members.

Shame on you.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Delnavaz B said:


> @waz @WAJsal
> Yesterday Indian TTs awarded me two negatives for my one post (@Joe Shearer @PARIKRAMA)
> *It reminds me Alif Laila Arabian nights *
> Is this abusive ? i was not agreed over Indian version of Kargil and the same professional compare me with Chicken and Cow i reported that posts but nothing happens.
> And @Robinhood Pandey often call me overload Why? can you people muzzle him.



Oh i didnt join this forum just yeasterday. i ve been around for a while to know things.

I know what accusations i'm throwing at u. Cant say about others but busting you is the easiest thing for me. 

Thanks to your anti India threads, your desperation to get a title ( refering to the lady mod thread), line of arguments like an imbecile And not to forget tagging the same lot of trollers. This pattern is too easy to notice for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Delnavaz B

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Oh i didnt join this forum just yeasterday. i ve been around for a while to know things.
> 
> I know what accusations i'm throwing at u. Cant say about others but busting you is the easiest thing for me.
> 
> Thanks to your anti India threads, your desperation to get a title ( refering to the lady mod thread), line of arguments like an imbecile And not to forget tagging the same lot of trollers. This pattern is too easy to notice for me.


Shut up nonsense troll let the mods and admins decide.


----------



## waz

Delnavaz B said:


> @waz @WAJsal
> Yesterday Indian TTs awarded me two negatives for my one post (@Joe Shearer @PARIKRAMA)
> *It reminds me Alif Laila Arabian nights *
> Is this abusive ? i was not agreed over Indian version of Kargil and the same professional compare me with Chicken and Cow i reported that posts but nothing happens.
> And @Robinhood Pandey often call me overload Why? can you people muzzle him.



Dealing with it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

waz said:


> Dealing with it now.



He's one of the Duplicate ID of another member as pointed out by @Robinhood Pandey

@waz bhai do look into it as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Delnavaz B

Parul said:


> He's one of the Duplicate ID of another member as pointed out by @Robinhood Pandey
> 
> @was bhai do look into it as well.


And in case proved wrong Kindly ban all the accusers


----------



## waz

Parul said:


> He's one of the Duplicate ID of another member as pointed out by @Robinhood Pandey
> 
> @waz bhai do look into it as well.



He's a she though....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

waz said:


> He's a she though....



He's faking that he's - _She_. I can provide links to the thread(s) Or, post(s) over the I'M wherein you can see the same style, language of posting & etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

waz said:


> He's a she though....



on internet anyone can pretend to be a girl bhaijan 

And for this particular case . . .plz give me some time ill ping u the evidences i have 



Parul said:


> He's faking that he's - She. I can provide links to the thread(s) Or, post(s) over the I'M wherein you can see the same style, language of posting & etc...



exactly !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Delnavaz B

@waz ^^^^
Now they are himself providing you the proofs how they are stalking me and teasing me for just i posted about Kashmir and Indian atrocities on Kashmiris.



Parul said:


> He's faking that he's - _She_. I can provide links to the thread(s) Or, post(s) over the I'M wherein you can see the same style, language of posting & etc...


I see your ID first time here never replied to your post how comes you came to know that i am faking or have duplicate ID?


----------



## Slav Defence

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Oh i didnt join this forum just yeasterday. i ve been around for a while to know things.
> 
> I know what accusations i'm throwing at u. Cant say about others but busting you is the easiest thing for me.
> 
> Thanks to your anti India threads, your desperation to get a title ( refering to the lady mod thread), line of arguments like an imbecile And not to forget tagging the same lot of trollers. This pattern is too easy to notice for me.



You are not provided with privilege to "expose" anyone else.If you have any doubt then you can approach admin and ask them to take a look at your issue. However, discussing a poster for humiliation is highly discouraged and could lead to consequences. Also, during your argument, always focus on post not the poster. If you hate his post then simply put him on your ignore list and in addition to that if you encounter any inappropriate post, then you have report button option.

It's our job and we are making our own observations.

Happy foruming

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waz

Robinhood Pandey said:


> on internet anyone can pretend to be a girl bhaijan
> 
> And for this particular case . . .plz give me some time ill ping u the evidences i have
> 
> 
> 
> exactly !!



I'll have a look at it and talk to the moderators. As admins we take everyone on face value, bar professionals who have to prove they have served.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Slav Defence said:


> You are not provided with privilege to "expose" anyone else.It's our job and we are making our own observations.
> 
> Happy foruming




i have least interest in "exposing someone" bro except when i am dragged into it. remember it's him who mentioned me in the thread not the vice versa. 

BTW i did mention about the issue to @WAJsal in a private conversation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

Robinhood Pandey said:


> i have least interest in "exposing someone" bro except when i am dragged into it. remember it's him who mentioned me in the thread not the vice versa.
> 
> BTW i did mention about the issue to @WAJsal in a private conversation.



Panday ji, 

My reaction would be same if he will say such things about you.Remember that it's also our job to make surfer's info safe. Hence, rules are same for everyone.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Delnavaz B

@Slav Defence
I just complained against Indian Professional for using nonsense language against me and awarding me 2ves just for my this post *It reminds me Alif Laila Arabian nights,*
He compare me with Chicken and Cow on separate thread they are trolling you people to save him even after my complain he continues to use bad language just check this

*Now see what your mischief has done, miserable creature @Delnavaz B*

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/uk-woman...ooking-spicy-food.441194/page-4#ixzz4Fd2AyvXx

Since i start posting on this forum Indian members started to call me overload and despite they know I am female they used deliberately He for me to tease me.


----------



## adil_minhas

@Delnavaz B 

It is not acceptable for any gentleman to speak loosely with a woman.

I am with you on that sister. But a request. Please behave ladylike and not exchange words with strange men.


----------



## Delnavaz B

adil_minhas said:


> strange men


The one is you don't talk to me and i don't need sympathies but thanks anyways.


----------



## adil_minhas

Delnavaz B said:


> The one is you don't talk to me and i don't need sympathies but thanks anyways.



Sister, my concern is genuine. If you truly are a Muslimah, then I cringe. Rest is up to you .


----------



## ebrahym

Parul said:


> He's one of the Duplicate ID of another member as pointed out by @Robinhood Pandey


yes i have noted it as well
though have no problem from it
@waz can i change my gender on this forum as well
just asking i mean ........ to escape from the trolls maybe after realizing i m a lady they wont be rude .....





Delnavaz B said:


> The one is you don't talk to me and i don't need sympathies but thanks anyways


no offence to you ............... but i think the best way to escape trolls is not posting in useless threads which clearly are a troll hotbed
just saying rest is upto you


----------



## Delnavaz B

a_b said:


> yes i have noted it as well
> though have no problem from it
> @waz can i change my gender on this forum as well
> just asking i mean ........ to escape from the trolls maybe after realizing i m a lady they wont be rude .....
> 
> 
> o ji oye shahzada
> idhar a chumi dy ek
> 
> 
> no offence to you ............... but i think the best way to escape trolls is not posting in useless threads which clearly are a troll hotbed
> just saying rest is upto you


@waz @Emmie


----------



## ebrahym

Delnavaz B said:


> @waz @Emmie


maine kya kaha???jo report kr diya


----------



## Delnavaz B

a_b said:


> maine kya kaha???jo report kr diya


Your worst than Indian trolls...shame on you


----------



## ebrahym

Delnavaz B said:


> Your worst than Indian trolls...shame on you


dont wanna get in quarrel with u 
so just kindly try to ignore me


----------



## Delnavaz B

a_b said:


> dont wanna get in quarrel with u
> so just kindly try to ignore me


lay off


----------



## Parul

a_b said:


> yes i have noted it as well
> though have no problem from it
> @waz can i change my gender on this forum as well



Go to "Personal Details" option and you should be able to change the Gender, if you've not changed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

All posters are requested to keep this thread clean and only post about post rating related stuff.

I am sure if Slav bro reads most of the posts, you all will get a spanking from a elder brother. So pls avoid any unnecessary remarks here.

In case anyone wishes to continue individual points of discussion, pls take it to "whatever" thread.

Regards


----------



## Parul

PARIKRAMA said:


> All posters are requested to keep this thread clean and only post about post rating related stuff.
> 
> I am sure if Slav bro reads most of the posts, you all will get a spanking from a elder brother. So pls avoid any unnecessary remarks here.
> 
> In case anyone wishes to continue individual points of discussion, pls take it to "whatever" thread.
> 
> Regards



Rules changed - one needs to start thread in GHQ section to raise the - ratings issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

May i know which moderator deleted my post in here? 

https://defence.pk/threads/italy-sh...read-islamism-get-instant-deportation.442585/

no reason. no justification..just make it disappear because you personally dont like it


----------



## war&peace

Dear @Slav Defence 

My posts # 11 and # 36 have been negatively on the thread 
https://defence.pk/threads/civilian-killed-in-lethpora-another-‘critical’-toll-reaches-52.442541/
rated by Joe Shearer and he is totally biased and misusing his authority

Kindly review the posts and ratings since there is nothing negative except for he is biased and misusing his authority.

Best regards,
War & Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Delnavaz B

war&peace said:


> Dear @Slav Defence
> 
> My posts # 11 and # 36 have been negatively on the thread
> https://defence.pk/threads/civilian-killed-in-lethpora-another-‘critical’-toll-reaches-52.442541/
> rated by Joe Shearer and he is totally biased and misusing his authority
> 
> Kindly review the posts and ratings since there is nothing negative except for he is biased and misusing his authority.
> 
> Best regards,
> War & Peace


He is most biased and cranky person I ever see on online forums, he and his puppies awarded me negatives too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

war&peace said:


> Dear @Slav Defence
> 
> My posts # 11 and # 36 have been negatively on the thread
> https://defence.pk/threads/civilian-killed-in-lethpora-another-‘critical’-toll-reaches-52.442541/
> rated by Joe Shearer and he is totally biased and misusing his authority
> 
> Kindly review the posts and ratings since there is nothing negative except for he is biased and misusing his authority.
> 
> Best regards,
> War & Peace





Delnavaz B said:


> He is most biased and cranky person I ever see on online forums, he and his puppies awarded me negatives too.



You guys have it good. As Pakistanis on a Pakistani forum, he is very very careful how he speaks to you guys. Nauseatingly sickening pussyfooting in the guise of archaic English verbosity. And of course the de rigeur pomposity. 

But bottom line, he will not be openly abusive.

We Indians on the other hand get it from both foul barrels. Us and our parents as well.


----------



## nair

Delnavaz B said:


> He is most biased and cranky person I ever see on online forums, he and his puppies awarded me negatives too.



Biased????? You have no clue what you are talking.....He is one of the most unbiased indians (including me) you could find in this forum....... I am sure more than 50% of his ratings are awarded to Indians..... Stop accusing people for the sake of it.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## adil_minhas

nair said:


> Biased????? You have no clue what you are talking.....He is one of the most unbiased indians (including me) you could find in this forum....... I am sure more than 50% of his ratings are awarded to Indians..... Stop accusing people for the sake of it.......



You are totally wrong brother. Nothing about you either way. Just him.

He pushes his agenda and politics here. Relentlessly. Ruthlessly.

And keeps the Pakistanis (who count) on his side.


----------



## nair

adil_minhas said:


> You are totally wrong brother. Nothing about you either way. Just him.
> 
> He pushes his agenda and politics here. Relentlessly. Ruthlessly.
> 
> And keeps the Pakistanis (who count) on his side.



I think i already told you, He is a very senior person, and i guess we should look it at that angle..... Dont take it personally... Move on.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## adil_minhas

nair said:


> I think i already told you, He is a very senior person, and i guess we should look it at that angle..... Dont take it personally... Move on.....



His seniority means less than nothing to me.

I judge a person by what they say or do. Not who they represent or what pedestal people choose to put them on.

Your suggestion to move on is noted once more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Delnavaz B

nair said:


> I think i already told you, He is a very senior person, and i guess we should look it at that angle..... Dont take it personally... Move on.....


He told me he is about 66 years and he spends whole day n night on forum don't you think he should spare some time for his family if he have any.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

adil_minhas said:


> Your suggestion to move on is noted once more



Take this as an internet forum.......Nothing more nothing less....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

Delnavaz B said:


> He told me he is about 66 years and he spends whole day n night on forum don't you think he should spare some time for his family if he have any.



Please do not get personal and go on family sister.

That is one of the lines he crossed as well.


----------



## nair

Delnavaz B said:


> He told me he is about 66 years and he spends whole day n night on forum don't you think he should spare some time for his family if he have any.



That is none of your business or mine.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Delnavaz B said:


> He is most biased and cranky person I ever see on online forums, *he and his puppies* awarded me negatives too.



And then you play the victim card !!



Delnavaz B said:


> He told me he is about 66 years and *he spends whole day n night on forum *don't you think he should spare some time for his family if he have any.



How do you know that ? 

are you stalking him all the time?

and to know if he is here all the time you too are spending a lot of time here. . .why dont you practice what you preach ?



adil_minhas said:


> His seniority means less than nothing to me.
> 
> I judge a person by what they say or do. Not who they represent or what pedestal people choose to put them on.
> 
> Your suggestion to move on is noted once more.




i too got a negative rating from him once. . . asked for a review and it was reversed by the mods.

why make a fuss out of it ??



nair said:


> Take this as an internet forum.......Nothing more nothing less....




finally !!!

a useful post from u

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Robinhood Pandey said:


> a useful post from u



That was below the belt.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

nair said:


> That was below the belt.....



when did u start taking me seriously ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## adil_minhas

@Robinhood Pandey

The minus one means nothing to me. It's a joke.

His being abusive and the comment alluding to my parents and how they did not do their duty, however, is not acceptable.

I shall be polite in my insistence for justice.


----------



## Delnavaz B

@Slav Defence

Kindly remove all my ratings given by Indians.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

im a good boy

joe on the other hand......... giving to many negative ratings to those who deserve it.
good job, have a gold star





theres plenty more where that came from

ok,
joe is a good guy providing you speak sence and you dont insult people, and their, ethniticity, culture, religion or country.
i think he is a little bit harsh but i like to think of him as an equaliser. as somt tta/ttc are way to harsh on indian members here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

@WebMaster @Slav Defence @Manticore @waz
Sir I Request to Review Negative ratings given By @Abu Zolfiqar Due its Personal bias And Not Listening to counter Point of views in Threads

He continuously Use Provoking and Insulting Language for a Particular Nationality in threads and Biasly give Negative rating to the View He Despise

All My Five rating given By Him Its Big Misuse of Authority 
https://defence.pk/threads/rajnath-...c-meet-blacked-out.442671/page-4#post-8537739
https://defence.pk/threads/nisar’s-stance-on-kashmir-forces-rajnath-singh-to-leave-saarc-conference.442721/page-2#post-8536567

With Regards
Cerberus


----------



## SparrowJack

cerberus said:


> @WebMaster @Slav Defence @Manticore @waz
> Sir I Request to Review Negative ratings given By @Abu Zolfiqar Due its Personal bias And Not Listening to counter Point of views in Threads
> 
> He continuously Use Provoking and Insulting Language for a Particular Nationality in threads and Biasly give Negative rating to the View He Despise
> 
> All My Five rating given By Him Its Big Misuse of Authority
> https://defence.pk/threads/rajnath-...c-meet-blacked-out.442671/page-4#post-8537739
> https://defence.pk/threads/nisar’s-stance-on-kashmir-forces-rajnath-singh-to-leave-saarc-conference.442721/page-2#post-8536567
> 
> With Regards
> Cerberus


Negative ratings indicate how many times you have pissed off a mod.....light lo Bhai 

I have seen people being rewarded positive for saying long live Pak China friendship and negatives when someone said Pak can't beat Israel in war lol 
The ratings have become a joke so take them as one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

SparrowJack said:


> Negative ratings indicate how many times you have pissed off a mod.....light lo Bhai
> 
> I have seen people being rewarded positive for saying long live Pak China friendship and negatives when someone said Pak can't beat Israel in war lol
> The ratings have become a joke so take them as one


Well I Have Firm believer Of Neutrality of Mods in PDF


----------



## SparrowJack

cerberus said:


> Well I Have Firm believer Of Neutrality of Mods in PDF


If mods were neutral then there won't be people like Abu z,mugwop and some more selected as ttankas 
Anyways all the best with your efforts...waz and Slav are neutral so let's see

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

cerberus said:


> @WebMaster @Slav Defence @Manticore @waz
> Sir I Request to Review Negative ratings given By @Abu Zolfiqar Due its Personal bias And Not Listening to counter Point of views in Threads
> 
> He continuously Use Provoking and Insulting Language for a Particular Nationality in threads and Biasly give Negative rating to the View He Despise
> 
> All My Five rating given By Him Its Big Misuse of Authority
> https://defence.pk/threads/rajnath-...c-meet-blacked-out.442671/page-4#post-8537739
> https://defence.pk/threads/nisar’s-stance-on-kashmir-forces-rajnath-singh-to-leave-saarc-conference.442721/page-2#post-8536567
> 
> With Regards
> Cerberus



I took away one, but the other doesn't seem like injustice. What were the others?


----------



## Delnavaz B

@waz
Bhai even i got negative on this

@Slav Defence

Kindly remove all my ratings given by Indians.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/post-ratings.292297/page-24#ixzz4GUfZ12k8


----------



## nair

Delnavaz B said:


> @waz
> Bhai even i got negative on this
> 
> @Slav Defence
> 
> Kindly remove all my ratings given by Indians.
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/post-ratings.292297/page-24#ixzz4GUfZ12k8



You edited the post and complain???? can you share the original post ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Blue Marlin said:


> im a good boy
> 
> joe on the other hand......... giving to many negative ratings to those who deserve it.
> good job, have a gold star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres plenty more where that came from
> 
> ok,
> joe is a good guy providing you speak sence and you dont insult people, and their, ethniticity, culture, religion or country.
> i think he is a little bit harsh but i like to think of him as an equaliser. as somt tta/ttc are way to harsh on indian members here



HOI!

That stung.

Watch what you're doing, buddy.

I suspect I've given more negative ratings to Indians than to the others. I'm not equalising.


----------



## Blue Marlin

Joe Shearer said:


> HOI!
> 
> That stung.
> 
> Watch what you're doing, buddy.
> 
> I suspect I've given more negative ratings to Indians than to the others. I'm not equalising.


i never said you were. i seems though people dont think that. the user in post #350 is the one who i was mean to annoy. she is always on my case. "you indian show us your flag" bla bla bla.
take it easy.
are you that harsh in the classroom ?


----------



## Joe Shearer

Blue Marlin said:


> i never said you were. i seems though people dont think that. the user in post #350 is the one who i was mean to annoy. she is always on my case. "you indian show us your flag" bla bla bla.
> take it easy.
> are you that harsh in the classroom ?



Now that you mention it, I have been told by the kids that I could let up a bit. Hmm. Maybe I need to think about this.

It's just that there and here, I get irritated by sloppy preparation and ignorance of the basics. I make, made my examinations really simple, so that the kids couldn't flunk it, but that didn't work out at all, because they landed up doing no work at all. I was getting paranoid about how much they learnt before going on to the job market, that's one reason I quit.

You probably made that remark conversationally, but now you've given me food for thought.


----------



## SpArK

nair said:


> You edited the post and complain???? can you share the original post ?



He / she posted lotta these ones.





















Same post , many times......

Anyway ............wont be surprised if this member is let off...

Rules can bend... 

Ruck fuleS or not.????

.. doesnt know...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Blue Marlin

Joe Shearer said:


> Now that you mention it, I have been told by the kids that I could let up a bit. Hmm. Maybe I need to think about this.
> 
> It's just that there and here, I get irritated by sloppy preparation and ignorance of the basics. I make, made my examinations really simple, so that the kids couldn't flunk it, but that didn't work out at all, because they landed up doing no work at all. I was getting paranoid about how much they learnt before going on to the job market, that's one reason I quit.
> 
> You probably made that remark conversationally, but now you've given me food for thought.


what my tutor always told me is that, we want you to pass, and they say if you have 49.5% and you need 50% for a pass they will bump up your grade. but what they dont get is if yoy make life very easy for them then in the real world they wont last. its like jumping in artic water. some uni encourage student to get work experiance in a real enviroment so they know how hard is work . this is called sandwitch year. and typically if you good they will sponsor you for till you graduate and you have job waiting for you at then end of it. do you do that in india?
end of the day kids will be kids and the way they learn is always the hard way.
mind you im quiet suprised though. i have seen bbc documentries showing little kids putting theri heads down with reasonable ambitions, teacher, nurse, doctor, dentist, engineer etc... from what your saying im guessing you teach high class student from wealthy families. is that right?
if so then thats the problem.



SpArK said:


> He / she posted lotta these ones.
> 
> View attachment 323766
> View attachment 323767
> View attachment 323768
> View attachment 323769
> View attachment 323770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same post , many times......
> 
> Anyway ............wont be surprised if this member is let off...
> 
> Rules can bend...
> 
> Ruck fuleS or not.????
> 
> .. doesnt know...


she needs to go
@waz ban hammer....?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Delnavaz B

@WebMaster @waz @Irfan Baloch 
Just wants to show you how these Indians gang up against members and started their smear campaign...needed to be muzzled down other wise rabid pack would effect others. 

Just look at above posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

Delnavaz B said:


> @WebMaster @waz @Irfan Baloch
> Just wants to show you how these Indians gang up against members and started their smear campaign...needed to be muzzled down other wise rabid pack would effect others.
> 
> Just look at above posts.


what!
have you seen post #362 your basically asking for it. if i was him i would do the same. and again and again. till you learn to behave

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

This negative rating syndrome is $hiL fest of PDF, people uses them to satisfy their small egos to enlarge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Delnavaz B

Tameem said:


> This negative rating syndrome is $hiL fest of PDF, people uses them to satisfy their small egos to enlarge.


Agreed specially the neighboring countries pack.


----------



## Tameem

Delnavaz B said:


> Agreed specially the neighboring countries pack.



not all bad from there but some average joe(s) likes constant attention on net something they miss at their homes.


----------



## Delnavaz B

Parul said:


> He's duplicate ID of Markhoor aka Overload etc etc. even a blind can see it. However, PDF management has been Ignoring it - he's been breaking forums rule(s); if it's like child(s) & even after reporting several posts, no action has been taken.
> 
> Take a look at his Signature directed to Joe Sir. He's beenot foul mouthing about him in many Profile Posts etc etc but again NO ACTION.


Lets tag other members of your pack to join

@waz
Since the day i join these gang members targeting me by calling banned member i my self lodged i compliant but nothing happen If you find me that member ban me for life otherwise screw the accusers.

@LadyFinger @Moonlight @django


----------



## LadyFinger

Thanks for the tag. @Delnavaz B 

I would only say, keep doing your thing if you like to expose some of what india is doing in Kashmir. It all started with that. Leave the joe guy and other trolls.

Don't respond to them. Ignore!
Afterall none of them matters anyway.

Ciao. Hope you have a good time posting! 



Delnavaz B said:


> Lets tag other members of your pack to join
> 
> @waz
> Since the day i join these gang members targeting me by calling banned member i my self lodged i compliant but nothing happen If you find me that member ban me for life otherwise screw the accusers.
> 
> @LadyFinger @Moonlight @django

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Blue Marlin said:


> what my tutor always told me is that, we want you to pass, and they say if you have 49.5% and you need 50% for a pass they will bump up your grade. but what they dont get is if yoy make life very easy for them then in the real world they wont last. its like jumping in artic water. some uni encourage student to get work experiance in a real enviroment so they know how hard is work . this is called sandwitch year. and typically if you good they will sponsor you for till you graduate and you have job waiting for you at then end of it. do you do that in india?
> end of the day kids will be kids and the way they learn is always the hard way.
> mind you im quiet suprised though. i have seen bbc documentries showing little kids putting theri heads down with reasonable ambitions, teacher, nurse, doctor, dentist, engineer etc... from what your saying im guessing you teach high class student from wealthy families. is that right?
> if so then thats the problem.



No. 

It's a little more complex than that. I could explain, but that is so hugely off the rails that it would look incongruous, it would even feel incongruous writing it. In telegraphese, 

elite institution offering its regular course students a top-end start to careers promotes additional professional course and eases competitive difficulties in that additional professional area by recruiting anyone willing to pay the fees. Result is students with sense of entitlement and offended injured expressions when asked to study while not being anywhere near the intellectual HP of the other regular course students.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

at the same time i received negative ratings for

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

danger007 said:


> at the same time i received negative ratings for
> View attachment 323790


well done for posting something 2 years old.


----------



## danger007

Blue Marlin said:


> well done for posting something 2 years old.




well worthy to mention, if you look carefully.. you can see negative rating for explanation..


----------



## waz

SpArK said:


> He / she posted lotta these ones.
> 
> View attachment 323766
> View attachment 323767
> View attachment 323768
> View attachment 323769
> View attachment 323770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same post , many times......
> 
> Anyway ............wont be surprised if this member is let off...
> 
> Rules can bend...
> 
> Ruck fuleS or not.????
> 
> .. doesnt know...



Banned now, after an investigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

waz said:


> Banned now, after an investigation.



The biggest problem here is the multiple id trolls- (from both sides of the border)- these morons have nothing to add b trash- let us wait for his new avtar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

waz said:


> Banned now, after an investigation.



I hope you can answer it - Was Delnavaz Bibi the Dulicate ID of Markhoor aka Overload etc etc or not? 



nair said:


> The biggest problem here is the multiple id trolls- (from both sides of the border)- these morons have nothing to add b trash- let us wait for his new avtar



In one of his Post. He had quoted the PDF Administrator and said "I don't believe that you are welcoming me" & later deleted it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Parul said:


> I hope you can answer it - Was Delnavaz Bibi the Dulicate ID of Markhoor aka Overload etc etc or not?
> 
> 
> 
> In one of his Post. He had quoted the PDF Administrator and said "I don't believe that you are welcoming me" & later deleted it.



Bibi? Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

waz said:


> Bibi? Lol.



In Punjabi Female is addressed as Bibi.  Delnavaz Bibi Or Biba (guy)?


----------



## Sky lord

Hamoon said:


> Why you are so much obsessed with OverLoad? You are his ex or he left you while your are pregnant with his child?
> 
> You are acting like a whore and where is your friend or co worker Levina, you both are bitching here against Pakistani members who gave you ButHurt.
> 
> Go and f u c k your dry cunt somewhere else on Indian forums.


Please don't talk to women like this. Your language says more about you than about either of these ladies. 

PDF has a strong policy on harassment and intimidation. I am reporting you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

@Hamoon respecting women has to be tought at home, and you seems to be weak in that aspect..... enjoy ur pink holiday along with ur friend....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Parul said:


> In Punjabi Female is addressed as Bibi.  Delnavaz Bibi Or Biba (guy)?



Lol, I know that. But yes, the ID was false.


----------



## Hamoon

waz said:


> Lol, I know that. But yes, the ID was false.


Waz bro i know her personally...do you wants to say she is overload? Man i can upload her driving license. She is my cousin. give me your mail ID and don't fall pray to Indian bigots even i was banned without any reason given by the mods. I saw how Indian member stalk and pray her but since i was banned i can't do anything for her.

You may have her email ID go and check her years OLD facebook account and please don't ban members without solid proves or chances to prove them innocent.


----------



## waz

Hamoon said:


> Waz bro i know her personally...do you wants to say she is overload? Man i can upload her driving license. She is my cousin. give me your mail ID and don't fall pray to Indian bigots even i was banned without any reason given by the mods. I saw how Indian member stalk and pray her but since i was banned i can't do anything for her.
> 
> You may have her email ID go and check her years OLD facebook account and please don't ban members without solid proves or chances to prove them innocent.



I'm afraid driving licences etc won't do. We have had people give military ID's to prove they were pros, but they were found later to be faked.
It will have to be face to face chat or something similar. Anyway, I'll private message you.


----------



## Blue Marlin

Hamoon said:


> Waz bro i know her personally...do you wants to say she is overload? Man i can upload her driving license. She is my cousin. give me your mail ID and don't fall pray to Indian bigots even i was banned without any reason given by the mods. I saw how Indian member stalk and pray her but since i was banned i can't do anything for her.
> 
> You may have her email ID go and check her years OLD facebook account and please don't ban members without solid proves or chances to prove them innocent.


i think you need to go as well as your not a full americain. you at least a pakistani americain.
@waz investigate him/her/it


----------



## LadyFinger

Oh! A cousin showed up out of the blue who registered on July 7th. This is getting pathetic and funny! Soon you may also be among the fake banned ids, who knows. Happy cousinhood!




Hamoon said:


> Waz bro i know her personally...do you wants to say she is overload? Man i can upload her driving license. She is my cousin. give me your mail ID and don't fall pray to Indian bigots even i was banned without any reason given by the mods. I saw how Indian member stalk and pray her but since i was banned i can't do anything for her.
> 
> You may have her email ID go and check her years OLD facebook account and please don't ban members without solid proves or chances to prove them innocent.


----------



## Hamoon

LadyFinger said:


> Oh! A cousin showed up out of the blue who registered on July 7th. This is getting pathetic and funny! Soon you may also be among the fake banned ids, who knows. Happy cousinhood!


I register here before her and i said I can prove even i can give my US cell no# to mods to talk me even if there is any chance they can meet me. So please don't conclude just because of Indians propaganda and i believe when you know about her you would bow down with respect.



Blue Marlin said:


> i think you need to go as well as your not a full americain. you at least a pakistani americain.
> @waz investigate him/her/it


I am Pakistani since i born to Pakistani parents with US passports but still i don't have any Pakistani ID so my flags are correct.


----------



## LadyFinger

I am not talking about her. I'm talking about you.

I think you were rather born to Indian parents.

And know what! I'm the president of Pakistan.



Hamoon said:


> I register here before her and i said I can prove even i can give my US cell no# to mods to talk me even if there is any chance they can meet me. So please don't conclude just because of Indians propaganda and i believe when you know about her you would bow down with respect.
> 
> 
> I am Pakistani since i born to Pakistani parents with US passports but still i don't have any Pakistani ID so my flags are correct.


----------



## Hamoon

LadyFinger said:


> I think you were rather born to Indian parents.


No Sir you are wrong and I don't know why you thinks like that even i got negative from the usual suspect for defending her on same thread even my post was deleted. And know they are behind me i will tag you on my threads which will prove i am not Indian fake ID.


----------



## Blue Marlin

Hamoon said:


> I register here before her and i said I can prove even i can give my US cell no# to mods to talk me even if there is any chance they can meet me. So please don't conclude just because of Indians propaganda and i believe when you know about her you would bow down with respect.
> 
> 
> I am Pakistani since i born to Pakistani parents with US passports but still i don't have any Pakistani ID so my flags are correct.


so your first flag needs changing then to pakistani i think waz will help you on that.


----------



## Hamoon

Blue Marlin said:


> so your first flag needs changing then to pakistani i think waz will help you on that.


I am US citizen and i don't have Pakistani ID or passport. If still you or the mods want they can change my flag/flags.


----------



## LadyFinger

I don't need your tags. So kindly do not care to tag.

You are not anyone important. I know what you're doing but anyway.

Now bow down to me in respect.



Hamoon said:


> No Sir you are wrong and I don't know why you thinks like that even i got negative from the usual suspect for defending her on same thread even my post was deleted. And know they are behind me i will tag you on my threads which will prove i am not Indian fake ID.


----------



## Hamoon

LadyFinger said:


> I know what you're doing but anyway.


Means..Please care to explain.
You are against me and my cousin sister? but why.


----------



## Blue Marlin

LadyFinger said:


> I am not talking about her. I'm talking about you.
> 
> I think you were rather born to Indian parents.
> 
> And know what! I'm the president of Pakistan.


so your this guy?





but i thought your a girl or it the presidant secretly a girl ?

as for the "yank" put him on your ignore list.


----------



## LadyFinger

Thanks but no thanks for your suggestions.

He is our President to show to the world, I handle all the tasks. Some secret info I'm leaking out.



Blue Marlin said:


> so your this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i thought your a girl or it the presidant secretly a girl ?
> 
> as for the "yank" put him on your ignore list.


----------



## ebrahym

LadyFinger said:


> I handle all the tasks


i've spotted Maryam Nawaz on PDF


----------



## LadyFinger

I'm something bigger than that. They sell peanuts in front of me. Eternal sunshine of a spotless mind!

Nevermind. 



a_b said:


> i've spotted Maryam Nawaz on PDF


----------



## ebrahym

LadyFinger said:


> I'm something bigger than that. They sell peanuts in front of me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major d1

where is unlike button ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaaL

Major d1 said:


> where is unlike button ?


Valid point ordinary member should have this option just like thanking button.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major d1

Thanks ...


----------



## halupridol

@Manticore @Oscar @Slav Defence @Icarus @Irfan Baloch @WAJsal @waz 
Gentlemen,,i would request you to look into my negative ratings,,,the count seems ridiculous,with most of them unjustified


----------



## waz

halupridol said:


> @Manticore @Oscar @Slav Defence @Icarus @Irfan Baloch @WAJsal @waz
> Gentlemen,,i would request you to look into my negative ratings,,,the count seems ridiculous,with most of them unjustified



I'll take a look and take away anything I think was unjust.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Sky lord said:


> Please don't talk to women like this. Your language says more about you than about either of these ladies.
> 
> PDF has a strong policy on harassment and intimidation. I am reporting you.



I've never read language like this on this forum. I am in shock.



LadyFinger said:


> I am not talking about her. I'm talking about you.
> 
> I think you were rather born to Indian parents.
> 
> And know what! I'm the president of Pakistan.



Please.

No need to hit below the belt. Not this cr**p. Anything but that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LadyFinger

Calm down, he is banned anyway. Hope you had a good day, independence celebrations n' all.



Joe Shearer said:


> I've never read language like this on this forum. I am in shock.
> 
> 
> 
> Please.
> 
> No need to hit below the belt. Not this cr**p. Anything but that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

LadyFinger said:


> Calm down, he is banned anyway. Hope you had a good day, independence celebrations n' all.



We had a very nice flag-hoisting in the morning, where the gentlemen, standing in front, finished the national anthem at least ten seconds before the ladies, who were standing a little behind. 

Right now, I am about to go for a long walk, because someone mentioned the Wagah ceremonies, and my blood pressure has gone shooting up.


----------



## LadyFinger

Glad to know.  Take care of yourself. Long walks are always a delight but depends on the weather too.

Have a good time. 



Joe Shearer said:


> We had a very nice flag-hoisting in the morning, where the gentlemen, standing in front, finished the national anthem at least ten seconds before the ladies, who were standing a little behind.
> 
> Right now, I am about to go for a long walk, because someone mentioned the Wagah ceremonies, and my blood pressure has gone shooting up.


----------



## Sky lord

Joe Shearer said:


> We had a very nice flag-hoisting in the morning, where the gentlemen, standing in front, finished the national anthem at least ten seconds before the ladies




Oh..that must have been me! 

Actually, the kind of language you mentioned is used by a couple of members on PDF and is aimed exclusively at Indian women.I have not seen this level of discourtesy being extended to other nationalities. And no matter who is being sworn at, poor Levina is always included as a matter of principle, even if she is nowhere on the thread.

I have to wonder what kind of homes these people come from and how their fathers treated their mothers! It can't have been normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Sky lord said:


> Oh..that must have been me!
> 
> Actually, the kind of language you mentioned is used by a couple of members on PDF and is aimed exclusively at Indian women.I have not seen this level of discourtesy being extended to other nationalities. And no matter who is being sworn at, poor Levina is always included as a matter of principle, even if she is nowhere on the thread.
> 
> I have to wonder what kind of homes these people come from and how their fathers treated their mothers! It can't have been normal.



I saw this for the first time today and was gobsmacked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## adil_minhas

@waz @Irfan Baloch @Oscar

https://defence.pk/threads/domestic-violence-man’s-legs-chopped-off-by-wife-sister-in-law.444331/page-8#post-8579167

Please reverse this negative one. I am presenting a link to a reputed Pakistani newspaper brothers. Is this breaking rules? The Dawn is your leading English daily. What other acceptable Pakistani source could I quote?

If the rationale is that it is off topic, then if you look back a few posts, I had already apologized (to turkey lover) and was wanting to move the discussion with @User bhai to Whatever. My post was only to @I S I post which accused me and came later. (As did User's.) To show that I was not trolling bu that what I was saying was being reported by your non-rag reputed media.


----------



## volatile

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_rights_abuses_in_Jammu_and_Kashmir
https://www.hrw.org/sites/default/files/reports/INDIA935.PDF

http://www.caravanmagazine.in/vanta...s-kashmir-shekhar-gupta-impunity-armed-forces

Why it is given rating of negative ?
@Joe Shearer @Horus @Spring Onion @DESERT FIGHTER @MastanKhan @Imran Khan 

I can understand as Indian Mr Joe can not accept these facts but my question to PDF admin Is this too much of a bad comment to get -negative rating i protest against (not for rating like i care) but PDF should represent Pak point of view not some place where Indians can give rating which is against their own atrocities .

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/negative-rating-given-on-what-basis.444863/#ixzz4Hgpc5500

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

volatile said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_rights_abuses_in_Jammu_and_Kashmir
> https://www.hrw.org/sites/default/files/reports/INDIA935.PDF
> 
> http://www.caravanmagazine.in/vanta...s-kashmir-shekhar-gupta-impunity-armed-forces
> 
> Why it is given rating of negative ?
> @Joe Shearer @Horus @Spring Onion @DESERT FIGHTER @MastanKhan @Imran Khan
> 
> I can understand as Indian Mr Joe can not accept these facts but my question to PDF admin Is this too much of a bad comment to get -negative rating i protest against (not for rating like i care) but PDF should represent Pak point of view not some place where Indians can give rating which is against their own atrocities .
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/negative-rating-given-on-what-basis.444863/#ixzz4Hgpc5500



You are not only offensive, you are also duplicitous.

You did not get a negative rating for any of that. You got a negative rating for this:



> dartman said: ↑
> I wonder about that. Usually, their response is something like burning people alive or simply shooting them in the face. This throwing stones is a fresh strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> *Add Torture and Rape to it that will fully explain behaviour of Indian soldiers .*
Click to expand...


Source: https://defence.pk/threads/indian-f...-will-not-show-you-this.444688/#ixzz4Hh6030jx
https://defence.pk/threads/indian-f...-will-not-show-you-this.444688/#ixzz4Hh6030jx
What a dreadful creature you turned out to be, for sure. Concealing the offending post and pleading injured innocence.


----------



## M. Sarmad

Joe Shearer said:


> You are not only offensive, you are also duplicitous.
> 
> You did not get a negative rating for any of that. You got a negative rating for this:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/indian-f...-will-not-show-you-this.444688/#ixzz4Hh6030jx
> What a dreadful creature you turned out to be, for sure. Concealing the offending post and pleading injured innocence.




Sir, @volatile didn't deserve a negative rating just for stating a documented fact .... 


Regional Sources indicate that more than 10,000 Kashmiri women have been molested by the Indian Army so far. And Indian Army is using _Rape_ and _Torture_ as deliberate military strategy to break the will of Kashmiri Resistance



"As the conflict in Kashmir enters its fourth year, central and state authorities have done little to stop* the widespread practice of rape of innocent women by Indian security forces in Kashmir*. Indeed, when confronted with the evidence of rape, time and again the authorities have attempted to impugn the integrity of the witnesses, discredit the testimony of physicians or simply deny the charges everything except order a full inquiry and prosecute those responsible for rape". (Asia Watch and Physicians for Human Rights, May 09, 1993)



"Since January 1990,* rape by Indian occupation forces has become more frequent*. Rape most often occurs during crackdowns, cordon and search operations during which men are held for identification in parks or schoolyards while security forces search their homes. In raping them, the security forces are attempting to punish and humiliate the entire community." ('Pain in Kashmir: A Crime of War' issued jointly by Asia Watch and Physicians for Human Rights, May 09, 1993)




"Despite pressure from League of Human Rights and other humanitarian organizations the Indian forces have not desisted from using torture and sequestration of political opponents and using methods that defy imagination." (Le Quotidien de Paris, September 05, 1992)


"The most common torture methods are severe beatings, sometimes while the victim is hung upside down, and electric shocks. People have also been crushed with heavy rollers, burned, stabbed with sharp instruments, and had objects such as chilies or thick sticks forced into their rectums. Sexual mutilation has been reported".
(Amnesty International, March 1992)



"Widespread human rights violations in the state since January 1990 have been attributed to the (Kashmir) Indian army, and the Paramilitary Border Security Force and Central Reserve Police Force."(Amnesty International, March 1992)




"The term "rape of Kashmir", is no exaggeration.* India's Hindu and Sikh forces have adopted a concerted policy of raping Muslim women which is designed to break the will of the Kashmiri resistance*... The world community should immediately bring political and economic pressure on India to stop behaving like a Mongol." (Eric Margolis, Sunday Sun, April 12, 1992)



"*The worst outrages by the CRPF (Central Reserve Police Force) have been frequent gang rapes of all women in Muslim villages*, followed by the execution of the men". (Eric Margolis, The Ottawa Citizen, December 8, 1991)



*"While army troops dragged men from their homes for questioning in the border town of Kunan Pushpura, scores of women say they were raped by soldiers*....a pregnant Kashmiri woman, who was raped and kicked, gave birth to a son with a broken arm." (Melinda Liuin, Newsweek, June 24, 1991)[Anthony Wood and Ron MaCullagh of the Sunday Observer (June 02, 1992)



*estimated that over 500 Indian army men were involved in this orgy of rape and plunder in Kunan Pushpura Kashmir*.]



"The security forces have entered hospitals, beaten patients, hit doctors, entered operating theaters, smashed instruments. Ambulances have been attacked, curfew passes are confiscated." (Asia Watch, May 1991)


"Sexual molestation, beatings, threats of violence, and electric shock are the most common forms of torture in Kashmir.” (Asia Watch, May 1991)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## volatile

Joe Shearer said:


> You are not only offensive, you are also duplicitous.
> 
> You did not get a negative rating for any of that. You got a negative rating for this:


please enlighten me with facts not fiction ,Did i say any thing wrong Are there no rapes done by Indian army? just prove me wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

volatile said:


> please enlighten me with facts not fiction ,Did i say any thing wrong Are there no rapes done by Indian army? just prove me wrong



Yes, you said something wrong. Isolated examples and instances do not give you the liberty to call the whole army an army of rapists. And that is all the conversation you will get on this one.


----------



## volatile

Joe Shearer said:


> Yes, you said something wrong. Isolated examples and instances do not give you the liberty to call the whole army an army of rapists. And that is all the conversation you will get on this one.


http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2015/09/india-covering-abuses-kashmir-report-150910003213898.html

This is only in 1990s and reports end at 1997
*Rape*
-According to the Kashmiri-Canadian Council, 6,300 Kashmiri women have been raped. Rape is a method used to attack Kashmiri women who Indian security forces accuse of sympathizing with the militants. By raping these women, the security forces are aiming to punish and humiliate the entire community.”


http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2015/09/india-covering-abuses-kashmir-report-150910003213898.html
-Human Rights Watch

“In Singhpur village, Occupation Forces barged into the house of Abdul Ahad and forcibly took his wife and daughter to a military camp where they were gang-raped.”

-Kashmir Quarterly, November 8, 1997


https://www.amnesty.org/en/latest/n...human-rights-violations-in-jammu-and-kashmir/

Till now, not a single member of the security forces deployed in the state has been tried for human rights violations in a civilian court. This lack of accountability has in turn facilitated other serious abuses.

*1336 rape cases in Kashmir in 7 years, conviction rate woefully low*
*The Milli Gazette
Published Online: Jun 05, 2013
Print Issue: 16-31 May 2013*
With the entire country up in arms against the brutal gang rape of a 23-year-old student in a moving bus, Jammu and Kashmir’s rape victims despite fighting for justice from past many years have remained a disappointed lot as the culprits continue to remain scot-free.
Surprisingly, the government has registered 1336 rape cases since 2006 in the state but has failed to punish the offenders, adding to the woes of rape victims. The government makes hollow claims that stringent laws are already in place and the accused will be dealt sternly and the investigations in these cases are supervised by senior police officials. Ironically, many of the rape victims are below the age of 18.

As per the government, only one person had been convicted of the crime so far during the last five years and the bulk of the rape cases are either sub-judice or under investigation.

The fact is that there are no reliable statistics about the number of women raped or molested in Kashmir in the two decades of conflict. However, a Kashmir-based NGO claims that more than one thousand women have been raped, molested or abused during the last 20 years.
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/rita-pal/rape-in-kashmir_b_3372513.html
*Rape in Kashmir - The Forgotten War Crime*
https://www.hrw.org/sites/default/files/reports/INDIA935.PDF

Isolated examples ? Wow Indian Army is involved in war crimes and by the way these sources are not made by me its Indian own with UN ,prove me wrong by sharing links/facts not by talks . Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

volatile said:


> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2015/09/india-covering-abuses-kashmir-report-150910003213898.html
> 
> This is only in 1990s and reports end at 1997
> *Rape*
> -According to the Kashmiri-Canadian Council, 6,300 Kashmiri women have been raped. Rape is a method used to attack Kashmiri women who Indian security forces accuse of sympathizing with the militants. By raping these women, the security forces are aiming to punish and humiliate the entire community.”
> 
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2015/09/india-covering-abuses-kashmir-report-150910003213898.html
> -Human Rights Watch
> 
> “In Singhpur village, Occupation Forces barged into the house of Abdul Ahad and forcibly took his wife and daughter to a military camp where they were gang-raped.”
> 
> -Kashmir Quarterly, November 8, 1997
> 
> 
> https://www.amnesty.org/en/latest/n...human-rights-violations-in-jammu-and-kashmir/
> 
> Till now, not a single member of the security forces deployed in the state has been tried for human rights violations in a civilian court. This lack of accountability has in turn facilitated other serious abuses.
> 
> *1336 rape cases in Kashmir in 7 years, conviction rate woefully low*
> *The Milli Gazette
> Published Online: Jun 05, 2013
> Print Issue: 16-31 May 2013*
> With the entire country up in arms against the brutal gang rape of a 23-year-old student in a moving bus, Jammu and Kashmir’s rape victims despite fighting for justice from past many years have remained a disappointed lot as the culprits continue to remain scot-free.
> Surprisingly, the government has registered 1336 rape cases since 2006 in the state but has failed to punish the offenders, adding to the woes of rape victims. The government makes hollow claims that stringent laws are already in place and the accused will be dealt sternly and the investigations in these cases are supervised by senior police officials. Ironically, many of the rape victims are below the age of 18.
> 
> As per the government, only one person had been convicted of the crime so far during the last five years and the bulk of the rape cases are either sub-judice or under investigation.
> 
> The fact is that there are no reliable statistics about the number of women raped or molested in Kashmir in the two decades of conflict. However, a Kashmir-based NGO claims that more than one thousand women have been raped, molested or abused during the last 20 years.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/rita-pal/rape-in-kashmir_b_3372513.html
> *Rape in Kashmir - The Forgotten War Crime*
> https://www.hrw.org/sites/default/files/reports/INDIA935.PDF
> 
> Isolated examples ? Wow Indian Army is involved in war crimes and by the way these sources are not made by me its Indian own with UN ,prove me wrong by sharing links/facts not by talks . Thanks



Every single source cited is a biased, separatist source. That speaks for itself.

And what might be the meaning of 'Indian own with UN'? Do you think before you write?


----------



## volatile

Joe Shearer said:


> Every single source cited is a biased, separatist source. That speaks for itself.


Care to quote un biased with negating these facts ?


Joe Shearer said:


> And what might be the meaning of 'Indian own with UN'? Do you think before you write?


Typring mistake ,most of the sources are HRW/Indian NGO`s ,UN itself report and media reports ,So calling them biased is one point of view but did you check lately about biases towards other side of this story or denial mode ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

volatile said:


> Care to quote un biased with negating these facts ?
> 
> Typring mistake ,most of the sources are HRW/Indian NGO`s ,UN itself report and media reports ,So calling them biased is one point of view but did you check lately about biases towards other side of this story or denial mode ?



In case you haven't noticed, there is no activity like preparing stories that show something has not been done. You will not get investigation showing that rape does not happen. At best, investigating the cases mentioned by false stories and substituting the truth is all that is possible. The only available way is to go into the sources used to prepare the false story and to disprove them. There are so many wild stories flying around that nobody other than a government or subsidised body can track them down and disprove them.

These are drive-by defamation stories. Only people like you constantly searching for dirt on the Internet will find these and will use these.


----------



## volatile

So by your logic there is always two sides of story ,May be i should gave you negative rating just because i dotn agree with you not on basis of personnel basis but your own statements are defying logic ,you failed to bring any substantial links ,proof of my statements being wrong in any manner 


Joe Shearer said:


> In case you haven't noticed, there is no activity like preparing stories that show something has not been done. You will not get investigation showing that rape does not happen. At best, investigating the cases mentioned by false stories and substituting the truth is all that is possible. The only available way is to go into the sources used to prepare the false story and to disprove them. There are so many wild stories flying around that nobody other than a government or subsidised body can track them down and disprove them.





Joe Shearer said:


> These are drive-by defamation stories. Only people like you constantly searching for dirt on the Internet will find these and will use these.


Yes personnel attacks are welcome but are you upto it ? any ways for people like you who tends to ignore the facts simply doesnt have any empathy until unless some thing happened to closed one (not i wish for) but reality is world is a cruel place and yes human learns from experience .

“Facts do not cease to exist because they are ignored.” 
― Aldous Huxley, Complete Essays 2, 1926-29

ANy ways now i understand intelluct level

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali Sinan

Joe Shearer said:


> In case you haven't noticed, there is no activity like preparing stories that show something has not been done. You will not get investigation showing that rape does not happen. At best, investigating the cases mentioned by false stories and substituting the truth is all that is possible. The only available way is to go into the sources used to prepare the false story and to disprove them. There are so many wild stories flying around that nobody other than a government or subsidised body can track them down and disprove them.
> 
> These are drive-by defamation stories. Only people like you constantly searching for dirt on the Internet will find these and will use these.


Sir we not investigative journalist for us greaterKashmir is also a source of information and news about Kashmir since Indian forces and Govt already put blanket ban there. So if we share and provide source you people have to accept it or provide your source against that to debunk the news, but awarding negative rating just because you don't like that news source is biased behavior and we have to accept your claims just because you are saying or putting on us. Sorry you have to change your mindset and face major revolt from many members and you know traffic is more important than a single title holder. Take it as a advice.
Regards,


----------



## Joe Shearer

volatile said:


> So by your logic there is always two sides of story ,May be i should gave you negative rating just because i dotn agree with you not on basis of personnel basis but your own statements are defying logic ,you failed to bring any substantial links ,proof of my statements being wrong in any manner






> Yes personnel attacks are welcome but are you upto it ? any ways for people like you who tends to ignore the facts simply doesnt have any empathy until unless some thing happened to closed one (not i wish for) but reality is world is a cruel place and yes human learns from experience .
> 
> “Facts do not cease to exist because they are ignored.”
> ― Aldous Huxley, Complete Essays 2, 1926-29
> 
> ANy ways now i understand intelluct level



I think you understand nothing, including spelling.

The point is clear; you insult the Indian Army by stating that it habitually uses rape as a weapon, you then protest your negative rating by displaying posts that had nothing to do with the matter, and now you persist in your position. I do not have to disprove the propaganda reports that you have made. You have to prove that you are using reliable sources. Your post has received a negative rating, and future such posts will also receive negative attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali Sinan

Joe Shearer said:


> Indian Army by stating that it habitually uses rape as a weapon


Indian forces using rape as a weapon in Kashmir
*Kunan Poshpora incident*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunan_Poshpora_incident

*Kunan Poshpora: A forgotten mass-rape case of 2 Kashmir villages*
On the night of February 23, 1991, personnel of the 4 Rajputana Rifles of the Indian Army cordoned off the two villages Kunan and Poshpora in north Kashmir’s Kupwara district during an anti-insurgency operation and allegedly gangraped at least 23 women – with some estimates placing it at around 40.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ir-villages/story-1rmD1TqawPnMMB11LQzgyJ.html


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ali Sinan said:


> Sir we not investigative journalist for us greaterKashmir is also a source of information and news about Kashmir since Indian forces and Govt already put blanket ban there. So if we share and provide source you people have to accept it or provide your source against that to debunk the news, but awarding negative rating just because you don't like that news source is biased behavior and we have to accept your claims just because you are saying or putting on us. Sorry you have to change your mindset and face major revolt from many members and you know traffic is more important than a single title holder. Take it as a advice.
> Regards,



It is not a question of accepting sources from the 1990s or from sources known to be propagandist, and it is not a question of equating these sources with authentic, researched sources either. No liking or disliking is involved, simply a position that you cannot spread stories about an honourable body of men based on unreliable data, and then say that it is up to the reader to cross-check.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## volatile

Joe Shearer said:


> I think you understand nothing, including spelling.
> 
> The point is clear; you insult the Indian Army by stating that it habitually uses rape as a weapon, you then protest your negative rating by displaying posts that had nothing to do with the matter, and now you persist in your position. I do not have to disprove the propaganda reports that you have made. You have to prove that you are using reliable sources. Your post has received a negative rating, and future such posts will also receive negative attention.


Like I care about negative ratings or i beg for undo from you as i spoke that is truth and listening truth is not easy ,Indian Army has used all sort of atrocities and Rapes over the valley (All have documented proofs) even though there are no free media in Kashmir . 

I said some thing which has proofs not fiction and all your information are based either personnel or without proof/links and your opinion .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ali Sinan

Joe Shearer said:


> It is not a question of accepting sources from the 1990s or from sources known to be propagandist, and it is not a question of equating these sources with authentic, researched sources either. No liking or disliking is involved, simply a position that you cannot spread stories about an honourable body of men based on unreliable data, and then say that it is up to the reader to cross-check.


Wikipedia and Hindustan times are far more better reliable sources for me and other members than you.


----------



## Joe Shearer

volatile said:


> Like I care about negative ratings or i beg for undo from you as i spoke that is truth and listening truth is not easy ,Indian Army has used all sort of atrocities and Rapes over the valley (All have documented proofs) even though there are no free media in Kashmir .
> 
> I said some thing which has proofs not fiction and all your information are based either personnel or without proof/links and your opinion .



Propaganda, not truth. One of you says that nothing authentic is available; does that mean that you will repeat any rubbish?



Ali Sinan said:


> Wikipedia and Hindustan times are far more better reliable sources for me and other members than you.



Wikipedia is notoriously unreliable. Hindustan Times is as good or as bad as the Christian Science Monitor, which suddenly became an authentic source of information for the 700,000 figure beloved of Pakistanis, until it turned out that the figure was used by that wretched paid lackey, Khurram Parvez. 

I do not quote figures without authentication.


----------



## Ali Sinan

Joe Shearer said:


> Propaganda, not truth. One of you says that nothing authentic is available; does that mean that you will repeat any rubbish?


Kindly prove wikipedia and Hindustan times both spreading propaganda against Indian army.

I can quote you Indian sources where navy and army officers involved in molestation, wife swapping and other immoral activities.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ali Sinan said:


> Kindly prove wikipedia and Hindustan times both spreading propaganda against Indian army.
> 
> I can quote you Indian sources where navy and army officers involved in molestation, wife swapping and other immoral activities.



That proves nothing except that a handful of officers seem to have an immoral turn of mind. That hardly means that the whole army thinks of nothing but sex. That is downright stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali Sinan

@Joe Shearer 
You are declaring them unreliable without furnishing any prove or source....Why we believe you where we submitted many sources and links but you are acting like....
*Zameen junbad na junbad Gul Mohammad....*
Means:
Earth may shake but Gull Mohammad never accepts the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

volatile said:


> Like I care about negative ratings or i beg for undo from you as i spoke that is truth and listening truth is not easy ,Indian Army has used all sort of atrocities and Rapes over the valley (All have documented proofs) even though there are no free media in Kashmir .
> 
> I said some thing which has proofs not fiction and all your information are based either personnel or without proof/links and your opinion .



I have never used facts and figures without reliable, authenticated proof.



Ali Sinan said:


> @Joe Shearer
> You are declaring them unreliable without furnishing any prove or source....Why we believe you where we submitted many sources and links but you are acting like....
> *Zameen junbad na junbad Gul Mohammad....*
> Means:
> Earth may shake but Gull Mohammad never accepts the truth.



Submitting links which use figures and cite episodes that nobody else does is nothing but propaganda. It is as good or as bad as a personal opinion; worse, in fact, because a personal opinion is authentic, a blog or an unauthenticated piece is a falsehood, without authentication.

You have to prove that they are right, they have to prove that they are right, until you (or they) do so, they are wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali Sinan

Joe Shearer said:


> I have never used facts and figures without reliable, authenticated proof.
> 
> 
> 
> Submitting links which use figures and cite episodes that nobody else does is nothing but propaganda. It is as good or as bad as a personal opinion; worse, in fact, because a personal opinion is authentic, a blog or an unauthenticated piece is a falsehood, without authentication.
> 
> You have to prove that they are right, they have to prove that they are right, until you (or they) do so, they are wrong.


No you have to prove we are wrong because you awarded negative rating and prove with sources (reliable) that your forces don't rape in Kashmir and Manipur....even during Khalistan movement in Punjab.

@Joe Shearer 
Kindly just study this human rights report....very authentic western source
https://www.hrw.org/sites/default/files/reports/INDIA935.PDF

Joe Sir you are may be much older than me Just a saying Sach accept karnay se koi chota na ho jata balkey badha ho jata hai...

*Sachchaai Chhup Nahin Sakti, Banaavat Ke Usoolon Se 
ki Khushboo Aa Nahin Sakti, Kabhi Kaagaz Ke Phoolon Se *

One more
_*dil ke phaphole jal uthe seene ke daag se
is ghar ko aag lag gayi ghar ke chiraag se*_
_*smell some sarcasm *_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

@Azlan Haider this was addressed to you but I messed up and tagged Volatile



volatile said:


> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2015/09/india-covering-abuses-kashmir-report-150910003213898.html
> 
> This is only in 1990s and reports end at 1997
> *Rape*
> -According to the Kashmiri-Canadian Council, 6,300 Kashmiri women have been raped. Rape is a method used to attack Kashmiri women who Indian security forces accuse of sympathizing with the militants. By raping these women, the security forces are aiming to punish and humiliate the entire community.”
> 
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2015/09/india-covering-abuses-kashmir-report-150910003213898.html
> -Human Rights Watch
> 
> “In Singhpur village, Occupation Forces barged into the house of Abdul Ahad and forcibly took his wife and daughter to a military camp where they were gang-raped.”
> 
> -Kashmir Quarterly, November 8, 1997
> 
> 
> https://www.amnesty.org/en/latest/n...human-rights-violations-in-jammu-and-kashmir/
> 
> Till now, not a single member of the security forces deployed in the state has been tried for human rights violations in a civilian court. This lack of accountability has in turn facilitated other serious abuses.
> 
> *1336 rape cases in Kashmir in 7 years, conviction rate woefully low*
> *The Milli Gazette
> Published Online: Jun 05, 2013
> Print Issue: 16-31 May 2013*
> With the entire country up in arms against the brutal gang rape of a 23-year-old student in a moving bus, Jammu and Kashmir’s rape victims despite fighting for justice from past many years have remained a disappointed lot as the culprits continue to remain scot-free.
> Surprisingly, the government has registered 1336 rape cases since 2006 in the state but has failed to punish the offenders, adding to the woes of rape victims. The government makes hollow claims that stringent laws are already in place and the accused will be dealt sternly and the investigations in these cases are supervised by senior police officials. Ironically, many of the rape victims are below the age of 18.
> 
> As per the government, only one person had been convicted of the crime so far during the last five years and the bulk of the rape cases are either sub-judice or under investigation.
> 
> The fact is that there are no reliable statistics about the number of women raped or molested in Kashmir in the two decades of conflict. However, a Kashmir-based NGO claims that more than one thousand women have been raped, molested or abused during the last 20 years.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/rita-pal/rape-in-kashmir_b_3372513.html
> *Rape in Kashmir - The Forgotten War Crime*
> https://www.hrw.org/sites/default/files/reports/INDIA935.PDF
> 
> Isolated examples ? Wow Indian Army is involved in war crimes and by the way these sources are not made by me its Indian own with UN ,prove me wrong by sharing links/facts not by talks . Thanks




Since you are taken to be a sensible poster, would you justify tagging Pakistan army in the same terms as @volatile has used?

I am posting references similarly

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/4725157.stm






http://kurdistantribune.com/2014/from-bangladesh-balochistan-history-of-arrest-torture-mass-killing/

http://www.balochitvonline.com/unab...an-and-the-silence-of-the-united-nations.html

https://www.hrw.org/report/2011/07/...ars/enforced-disappearances-pakistan-security

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/4633849.stm

https://www.hrw.org/report/2011/07/...ars/enforced-disappearances-pakistan-security - Page 2557

I think one can safely assume that such dastardly acts are of few b4stards who have neither religion nor nationality. They neither need to be glorified nor be given any mention except loathing as inhuman. And proper judicial process must be carried out against them.

If you still think that @volatile is right, then the tag shall so be applicable on your forces too. Just think about how absurd this situation is

@Joe Shearer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ali Sinan

@hellfire 
We are discussing post ratting review by post sources don't show u r BH here OK do it on other threads...reported for ranting and off topic post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

Ali Sinan said:


> @hellfire
> We are discussing post ratting review by post sources don't show u r BH here OK do it on other threads...reported for ranting and off topic post.



Great Job done. There, you have been acknowledged and patted on your back. Now hop away as neither are you tagged nor addressed in my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ali Sinan said:


> @hellfire
> We are discussing post ratting review by post sources don't show u r BH here OK do it on other threads...reported for ranting and off topic post.



The review is of your post. He is perfectly correct to point out that what cannot be said of the Pakistan Army, and should not be said as long as I am around, also cannot be said of the Indian Army. 

And there is nothing called 'ranting' that can be reported. If anything, the two of you have been ranting - unsuccessfully - for more than an hour now. 

The situation will not change. 

Any post insulting the Indian armed forces, and taking shelter behind blogs and separatist publications, will get a negative rating. Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ali Sinan

Joe Shearer said:


> The review is of your post. He is perfectly correct to point out that what cannot be said of the Pakistan Army, and should not be said as long as I am around, also cannot be said of the Indian Army.
> 
> And there is nothing called 'ranting' that can be reported. If anything, the two of you have been ranting - unsuccessfully - for more than an hour now.
> 
> The situation will not change.
> 
> Any post insulting the Indian armed forces, and taking shelter behind blogs and separatist publications, will get a negative rating. Period.


Even the news and sources are confirmed? Sir this is an international defense forum you can't dictate us that we have to praise Indian army and can't speak about their evil acts / deeds.....Sorry i can't buy your threat.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ali Sinan said:


> Even the news and sources are confirmed? Sir this is an international defense forum you can't dictate us that we have to praise Indian army and can't speak about their evil acts / deeds.....Sorry i can't buy your threat.



You don't have to buy it.


----------



## Ali Sinan

Joe Shearer said:


> You don't have to buy it.


And you can't force it and please reply my previous posts.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ali Sinan said:


> And you can't force it and please reply my previous posts.



Your previous posts were really nothing but repeated pleas to accept anything reproduced by you as authentic. What needs to be said of that?


----------



## Ali Sinan

Joe Shearer said:


> Your previous posts were really nothing but repeated pleas to accept anything reproduced by you as authentic. What needs to be said of that?


Means you don't have answers even you are rejecting Indian media reports.......
I am not asking for anything just trying to show you a mirror.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## volatile

hellfire said:


> Since you are taken to be a sensible poster, would you justify tagging Pakistan army in the same terms as @volatile has used?
> 
> I am posting references similarly
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/4725157.stm
> 
> 
> 
> http://kurdistantribune.com/2014/from-bangladesh-balochistan-history-of-arrest-torture-mass-killing/
> 
> http://www.balochitvonline.com/unab...an-and-the-silence-of-the-united-nations.html
> 
> https://www.hrw.org/report/2011/07/...ars/enforced-disappearances-pakistan-security
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/4633849.stm
> 
> https://www.hrw.org/report/2011/07/...ars/enforced-disappearances-pakistan-security - Page 2557
> 
> I think one can safely assume that such dastardly acts are of few b4stards who have neither religion nor nationality. They neither need to be glorified nor be given any mention except loathing as inhuman. And proper judicial process must be carried out against them.
> 
> If you still think that @volatile is right, then the tag shall so be applicable on your forces too. Just think about how absurd this situation is
> 
> @Joe Shearer


Hi Thanks for your comments as i clearly challenged negative rating my point of views were On Topic and subject to matter .By your logic some Pak member if gave you negative rating on above mentioned post what will be your remarks ? Secondly this is not a part of this discussion and probably you can open thread based on your facts against Pak Army i will reply you there not here since it diverts from the issue of misuse of powers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali Sinan

"Your tongue tied or don't want to tell me"


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ali Sinan said:


> Means you don't have answers even you are rejecting Indian media reports.......
> I am not asking for anything just trying to show you a mirror.



Of course. When did Indian media become reliable sources?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Joe Shearer said:


> Of course. When did Indian media become reliable sources?


Since pensioners from Karachi became Balochs and Kashmiris :-\\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Zibago said:


> Since pensioners from Karachi became Balochs and Kashmiris :-\\



Exactly. So how come you rely on them for some things, and fall over laughing on other things? 

BTW, when did you last see me quoting Indian media?


----------



## Hellfire

volatile said:


> Hi Thanks for your comments as i clearly challenged negative rating my point of views were On Topic and subject to matter .By your logic some Pak member if gave you negative rating on above mentioned post what will be your remarks ? Secondly this is not a part of this discussion and probably you can open thread based on your facts against Pak Army i will reply you there not here since it diverts from the issue of misuse of powers



Was not addressed to you. Messed up my post and quoted you. But my take would be not to vilify a professional army of either side for acts of few, especially since this being a Defence forum.

I have tremendous respect for PA as a professional force. Am sure courtesy is mutual between the two forces.

That is all


----------



## M. Sarmad

A very interesting debate, I must say .... So, according to the Indians, the following sources are biased and anyone who quotes these sources* is given a negative rating* (by senior Indian members):



International Commission of Jurists

Amnesty International

Asia Watch

Human Right Watch

Physicians for Human Rights

Al-Jazeera

Indian Media

etc.


@WebMaster @WAJsal @Slav Defence @Oscar @waz @Areesh

PDF is serving as a mouthpiece for Indian government false propaganda on Kashmir.

Indian members are _encouraged_ to post BS

And Pakistani members are given negative ratings for stating well documented facts ...

Has PDF management changed its _policy_ ? If so, please let us know know so that we stop wasting our time and energy here.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Azlan Haider said:


> A very interesting debate, I must say .... So, according to the Indians, the following sources are biased and anyone who quotes these sources* is given a negative rating* (by senior Indian members):
> 
> 
> 
> International Commission of Jurists
> 
> Amnesty International
> 
> Asia Watch
> 
> Human Right Watch
> 
> Physicians for Human Rights
> 
> Al-Jazeera
> 
> Indian Media
> 
> etc.
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @WAJsal @Slav Defence @Oscar @waz @Areesh
> 
> PDF is serving as a mouthpiece for Indian government false propaganda on Kashmir.
> 
> Indian members are _encouraged_ to post BS
> 
> And Pakistani members are given negative ratings for stating well documented facts ...
> 
> Has PDF management changed its _policy_ ? If so, please let us know know so that we stop wasting our time and energy here.
> 
> Regards



The situation in Kashmir is making everyone desperate in India. Whether it is modi himself or his fans on this forum.

PDF administration should look into this matter and issue an effective policy to handle these issues fairly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali Sinan

*What is Mr. Joe is saying any news if he find not suited to his taste will be rated negative by him because he would not care even if the source was Indian media or amnesty international.....Hats Off.... *


----------



## -xXx-

Azlan Haider said:


> A very interesting debate, I must say .... So, according to the Indians, the following sources are biased and anyone who quotes these sources* is given a negative rating* (by senior Indian members):
> 
> 
> 
> International Commission of Jurists
> 
> Amnesty International
> 
> Asia Watch
> 
> Human Right Watch
> 
> Physicians for Human Rights
> 
> Al-Jazeera
> 
> Indian Media
> 
> etc.
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @WAJsal @Slav Defence @Oscar @waz @Areesh
> 
> PDF is serving as a mouthpiece for Indian government false propaganda on Kashmir.
> 
> Indian members are _encouraged_ to post BS
> 
> And Pakistani members are given negative ratings for stating well documented facts ...
> 
> Has PDF management changed its _policy_ ? If so, please let us know know so that we stop wasting our time and energy here.
> 
> Regards



International Commission of Jurist in their 1972 report on Bangladesh also said following about pak army atrocities among many others -

_Pg 26
The principle features of this ruthless oppression were the indiscriminate
killing of civilians, including women and children and the
poorest and weakest members of the community; the attempt to
exterminate or drive out of the country a large part of the Hindu
population; the arrest, torture and killing of Awami League activists,
students, professional and business men and other potential leaders
among the Bengalis; the raping of women; the destruction of villages
and towns; and the looting of property. All this was done on a scale
which is difficult to comprehend.

*Rape* Pg 40
Another feature on which very many accounts agree is the wholesale
rape of women and young girls by Pakistan soldiers. The Bangladesh
Government allege that over 70,000 women were made pregnant
as a result of these rapes. Whatever the precise numbers, the
teams of American and British surgeons carrying out abortions and
the widespread government efforts to persuade people to accept these
girls into the community, testify to the scale on which raping occurred.
The officers turned a blind eye to this savagery, and when challenged
denied that it occurred. In many cases the officers themselves kept
young girls locked up to serve their pleasure._

http://icj.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/...st-Pakistan-1971-thematic-report-1972-eng.pdf

So based on these reports and by your logic, Pakistan army shall be allowed to be called as -
1- An army of mass rapists
2- Genocider and Mass murderers.
3- Communal and racists.
4- Killer of women and children.
5- Looters

Hamidoor Rehman talks much in details so as many human right activists. The war babies are still discussed so as the mass abortion drive which was conducted then to get rid of those war babies.

*However, the forum policy rightly abstain posters from name calling of professional armed forces of sovereign states.*

You perhaps are looking for a special privilege to propel your propaganda which is short on materials and high on rhetoric. We, however do know that such word like mass murderer, rapist army etc constitute major arsenal for your sloganeering, but they do not hold much when we have someone shouting them with history as "credible" as yours.

@Joe Shearer rating was justified since the poster in question was stereotyping and generalizing behaviour of whole Indian armed forces which is against forum rules.

Azlan, you should pick up better subjects than these petty things.


----------



## M. Sarmad

-xXx- said:


> International Commission of Jurist in their 1972 report on Bangladesh also said following about pak army atrocities among many others -
> 
> _Pg 26
> The principle features of this ruthless oppression were the indiscriminate
> killing of civilians, including women and children and the
> poorest and weakest members of the community; the attempt to
> exterminate or drive out of the country a large part of the Hindu
> population; the arrest, torture and killing of Awami League activists,
> students, professional and business men and other potential leaders
> among the Bengalis; the raping of women; the destruction of villages
> and towns; and the looting of property. All this was done on a scale
> which is difficult to comprehend.
> 
> *Rape* Pg 40
> Another feature on which very many accounts agree is the wholesale
> rape of women and young girls by Pakistan soldiers. The Bangladesh
> Government allege that over 70,000 women were made pregnant
> as a result of these rapes. Whatever the precise numbers, the
> teams of American and British surgeons carrying out abortions and
> the widespread government efforts to persuade people to accept these
> girls into the community, testify to the scale on which raping occurred.
> The officers turned a blind eye to this savagery, and when challenged
> denied that it occurred. In many cases the officers themselves kept
> young girls locked up to serve their pleasure._
> 
> http://icj.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/...st-Pakistan-1971-thematic-report-1972-eng.pdf
> 
> So based on these reports and by your logic, Pakistan army shall be allowed to be called as -
> 1- An army of mass rapists
> 2- Genocider and Mass murderers.
> 3- Communal and racists.
> 4- Killer of women and children.
> 5- Looters
> 
> Hamidoor Rehman talks much in details so as many human right activists. The war babies are still discussed so as the mass abortion drive which was conducted then to get rid of those war babies.
> 
> *However, the forum policy rightly abstain posters from name calling of professional armed forces of sovereign states.*
> 
> You perhaps are looking for a special privilege to propel your propaganda which is short on materials and high on rhetoric. We, however do know that such word like mass murderer, rapist army etc constitute major arsenal for your sloganeering, but they do not hold much when we have someone shouting them with history as "credible" as yours.
> 
> @Joe Shearer rating was justified since the poster in question was stereotyping and generalizing behaviour of whole Indian armed forces which is against forum rules.
> 
> Azlan, you should pick up better subjects than these petty things.




^^ The most lame and pathetic excuse one could come up with for _justifying_ Rape and Torture being committed by the Indian Armed Forces in occupied Kashmir.


Whatever happened in Bangladesh, that was 50 years ago... What else would you bring up for_ justifying_ the war crimes being committed by the Indian Armed Forces in Kashmir ? The US troops raped more than 10,000 women in Germany in 1945, Over 100,000 women were raped in Berlin alone by the Allied Forces. Or "The Rape of Belgium" during WW1 ... You will find a lot of such examples in *History*.

BUT the Indian Armed Forces are using _Rape and Torture_ as a deliberate military strategy against an *Ongoing *popular insurgency in Occupied Kashmir.

Since 1990, more than 10,000 Kashmiri women have been molested by the Indian Troops. And the Indian Armed Forces continue to play havoc with the life and _honor_ of the Innocent Kashmiris to this day.


In occupied Kashmir, You have AFSPA and other similar Colonial Laws which enable your soldiers to get away with their crimes. Your Media _censors_ those crimes


And now you want similar _censorship_ here on PDF too ?? Not going to happen, mate


As for the Post in question (which was given a negative rating by an Indian Member), there was no "name calling" involved. So, *STOP LYING*. The poster only pointed out that the Indian Army was committing "_Rape and Torture"_ in Kashmir

No Forum Rules were violated by the poster.

It simply is a case of "Abuse of Power" by an Indian "Professional" ... And he does that quite often

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Azlan Haider said:


> ^^ The most lame and pathetic excuse one could come up with for _justifying_ Rape and Torture being committed by the Indian Armed Forces in occupied Kashmir.
> 
> 
> Whatever happened in Bangladesh, that was 50 years ago... What else would you bring up for_ justifying_ the war crimes being committed by the Indian Armed Forces in Kashmir ? The US troops raped more than 10,000 women in Germany in 1945, Over 100,000 women were raped in Berlin alone by the Allied Forces. Or "The Rape of Belgium" during WW1 ... You will find a lot of such examples in *History*.
> 
> BUT the Indian Armed Forces are using _Rape and Torture_ as a deliberate military strategy against an *Ongoing *popular insurgency in Occupied Kashmir.
> 
> Since 1990, more than 10,000 Kashmiri women have been molested by the Indian Troops. And the Indian Armed Forces continue to play havoc with the life and _honor_ of the Innocent Kashmiris to this day.
> 
> 
> In occupied Kashmir, You have AFSPA and other similar Colonial Laws which enable your soldiers to get away with their crimes. Your Media _censors_ those crimes
> 
> 
> And now you want similar _censorship_ here on PDF too ?? Not going to happen, mate
> 
> 
> As for the Post in question (which was given a negative rating by an Indian Member), there was no "name calling" involved. So, *STOP LYING*. The poster only pointed out that the Indian Army was committing "_Rape and Torture"_ in Kashmir
> 
> No Forum Rules were violated by the poster.
> 
> It simply is a case of "Abuse of Power" by an Indian "Professional" ... And he does that quite often



@-xXx-

He is not being truthful.

Every rating of mine that has been protested - EVERY one of them - has been inspected by the Moderators. Some have been rescinded, and I am glad of that. Those that remain are therefore tested twice, once at the time of awarding them, once at the time of review.

I have never abused power. All my ratings are on the post concerned, not on a poster, not unless he has temporarily taken leave of his senses, and has started a series of posts with the same topic, usually with a very offensive subject.

In this case, the poster implied that the Indian Army institutionally rapes and tortures. That is a lie and a distortion of a situation in which there are a few cases out of several hundred thousand, which are directly attributable to tainted individuals, and have nothing institutional about them.

That is why the negative rating, a negative rating which will be given out whenever that sort of defamatory criticism is made.


----------



## M. Sarmad

Joe Shearer said:


> @-xXx-
> 
> He is lying.
> 
> Every rating of mine that has been protested - EVERY one of them - has been inspected by the Moderators. Some have been rescinded, and I am glad of that. Those that remain are therefore tested twice, once at the time of awarding them, once at the time of review.
> 
> I have never abused power. All my ratings are on the post concerned, not on a poster, not unless he has temporarily taken leave of his senses, and has started a series of posts with the same topic, usually with a very offensive subject.
> 
> In this case, the poster implied that the Indian Army institutionally rapes and tortures. That is a lie and a distortion of a situation in which there are a few cases out of several hundred thousand, which are directly attributable to tainted individuals, and have nothing institutional about them.
> 
> That is why the negative rating, a negative rating which will be given out whenever that sort of defamatory criticism is made.




You are lying, Joe ... 

You too know that Indian Army has been involved in mass rape and torture in Kashmir. Don't You ?


_*The Yale Review of International Studies*_

*Honorable Mention – Understanding Sexual Warfare in Kashmir: Prevalence, Consequences, and a Feminist Critique*

_BY JOSEPH ENGLISH · JUNE 2015_

Since the Indian invasion of 1947, the northern state of Jammu and Kashmir has been plagued by fierce armed conflict and political tension. Kashmiri insurgents have organized into over a dozen regionalist rebel groups and demand independence from India or accession to Pakistan. In its efforts to counter this movement, India’s central government has employed martial law and has “pursued a policy of repression which has resulted in massive human rights violations.”[1]

Systematic sexual violence is one of the most prevalent and potent tactics used to disempower Kashmiri militants and their communities. According to a 2006 study by Doctors Without Borders (MSF), nearly 12 percent of Kashmiri women have endured “a violation of their modesty associated with an act of sexual violence that varies from rape to inappropriate touching since 1989”—an abnormally high proportion even for conflict zones.[2] Far from random, these attacks are part of an organized strategy to “to punish, intimidate, coerce, humiliate and degrade” Kashmiri insurgents. After establishing the current state of the Indo-Kashmiri conflict, this paper will explore the Indian army’s primary motivations for employing rape as a military tactic. More specifically, I will discuss the ways in which sexual violence can “collectively dishonor” Kashmiri communities, compromise women’s ability to fulfill traditional gender roles, and emasculate Kashmiri men. Finally, this paper illuminates feminist and gender theory that provide a framework for understanding why sexual warfare is such a potent weapon in armed conflicts.



*Background*

In order to effectively analyze sexual violence as a military tactic, we must first outline the relevant historical context of the Indo-Kashmiri conflict. Since 1947, Kashmir has been involved in three full-scale wars as a result of Indian and Pakistani border disputes. These conflicts have caused as many as 100,000 casualties, 11,784 refugees, and 6,193 asylum seekers as of 2013.[3] In 2005, MSF reported that the majority of Kashmiris surveyed had been exposed to crossfire (86 percent) and round-up raids (83 percent). Further, abnormally high numbers of civilians reported being subjected to maltreatment (44 percent), forced labor (33 percent), and kidnapping (17 percent).[4]Politically, the Kashmiri government has been paralyzed by competing Indian, Pakistani, and local voices and has been marked by “rigged elections, corruption, dissent, and awry political coalitions,” according to ethnographer and Kashmiri scholar Anther Zia.[5] Ethnographer Saiba Varma states that these armed and political conflicts “reified the sense that Kashmir was nothing more than a border dispute between the two states.” In the late 1980s, widespread agitation for independence and autonomy (locally referred to as _azadi_) reached a climax, and over a dozen armed insurgent groups began aggressively protesting Indian occupation with guerilla warfare, violent political demonstrations, and what Varma even calls “terrorism. [6]“

Instead of convincing the Indian government to relinquish Kashmir or grant autonomy, however, “the Indian state views the armed ‘insurgency’ as Pakistan-sponsored terrorism designed to destabilize a secular, Indian democracy,” according to Varma.[7] The pro-azadi movement has actually _increased_ the Indian military presence in Kashmir. As of 2011, between 300,000 and half a million Indian troops were stationed in Kashmir to monitor a population of 10 million civilians.[8] In _Cultural Anthropology_, Zia states that the soldier-to-civilian ratio is roughly one soldier for every 20 Kashmiris—the highest proportion of any conflict zone in the world.[9]

The intense militarization of Kashmir sets the stage for human rights violations. Anther Zia is worth quoting at length on the effect of militarization on Kashmir’s social climate:

In a siege-like atmosphere, a perpetual war is indistinguishably weaved into the Kashmiri civilian life…. The soldiers, armed with all kinds of live ammunition, are ubiquitous presences holed up in sandbag bunkers, across the length and breadth of the region. There are checkpoints everywhere; streets and neighborhoods are continuously patrolled. Civilians are frisked and checked for identification. There are frequent crackdowns, cordons, encounters, bomb blasts, and raids. Cross-firing and ambushes between the military and armed militants occurs frequently, in which combatants and noncombatants are killed. On the borders, the Indian and Pakistani armies stand in a face off.[10]

Perpetual conflict facilitates paranoia, censorship, and corruption, and “the rhetoric of ‘national security’ that accompanies militarized environments is effectively employed to deny people the freedom of expression and avenues to pursue justice,” according to Freny Manecksha from _Himāl South Asian Review_.[11] In Kashmir, the Armed Forces Special Powers Act and the Jammu and Kashmir Disturbed Areas Act, implemented in the early 1990s, allow Indian troops to use force against any person, permit unwarranted arrests and indefinite detainments, and grant military officers legal immunity against any action. Because militants are often indistinguishable from civilians, “any Kashmiri citizen may be subjected to human rights abuses by armed troops.” Between 8,000 to 10,000 Kashmiris have disappeared as a result of these laws, and according to Zia, “the majority of these civilians belong to financially disadvantaged classes, which left their families in dire circumstances.”[12] Sexual violence is another prevalent human rights abuse. MSF reported in 2005 that Kashmir has the highest rate of sexual violence in any conflict region, and the vast majority of assaults are perpetrated by police and security forces.[13]* Indian security forces use rape as a form of domination and retaliation against civilians,* many of whom are accused of sheltering militants or have been ordered to identify insurgent relatives. Of the 12 percent of Kashmiri women subjected to sexual abuse of this nature since 1989, the victims are generally poor women from vulnerable low-caste and tribal minority groups.[14]

*It is essential to note that targeted rapes are not simply the exploits of individual, independent actors. An extensive Human Rights Watch (HRW) report argues that the Indian army’s sexual violence is an organized tactic, endorsed (privately, if not publicly) by military higher-ups.* In numerous accounts, victims recall the systematic, organized manner in which they were raped. One woman from the HRW study describes her assault as calculated and efficient: “One soldier kept guard on the door and two of them raped me.” Another account form the South Asian Network for Secularism and Democracy describes her assault as “not as an endless orgy of a horde of rampaging beasts, but as a quiet and efficient military operation, carried out by trained men.”[15] Later in this paper, I will also discuss government policies that enable security forces to use sexual warfare with legal impunity. Overall, overwhelming evidence indicates that sexual warfare is endorsed and enabled by both the Indian government and its military officers.

Kashmir’s long history of militarized conflict, human rights violations, and fierce grassroots insurgency set the stage for the analyses presented in this paper. The insurgent movement was borne out of calls for autonomy, but has led India to further militarize Kashmir and prioritize security over human rights. The next section of this paper explores Indian security forces’ motivations for incorporating targeted rape in its counterinsurgency strategy.



*Collective Shaming and Terrorizing Kashmiri Women*

The Human Rights Watch made a key observation about Kashmir’s insurgent movement in describing its source of power. In “Rape in Kashmir, A Crime of War,” HRW states that small villages are the primary providers of food, shelter, financial resources, and intelligence for insurgent groups.[16] Militants fight for the autonomy of Kashmiri communities, and it is from these small communities that they derive their power. Indian security forces attack female villagers’ _izzat _(honor, pride), and their communities by extension, via targeted rape.

In Kashmiri society, an individual’s honor is closely tied to the honor of his or her family, community, and the Kashmiri nation at large. A female’s chastity is a core component of her _izzat _(or sense of honor), and her sexual practices are highly regulated by the male head of household in order to safeguard community _izzat_.[17] For example, in many communities, women observe _purdah_, or the practice secluding and veiling themselves from men. In conservative areas of Kashmir, women are not allowed to eat, speak, or even sit in the same room as a man to whom she is not related. The importance of female chastity was made explicit by protests sparked by the murder and rape of two Kashmiri women in 2009. According to anthropologists Thomas van der Molen and Ellen Bal, the protesters’ banners read, “Chastity of our mothers and sisters dearer to us than life.”[18]

Insurgent groups are fueled by the strength and regional pride of small communities; community honor, furthermore, is closely tied to female purity and chastity. This relationship has informed Indian military strategy. Human Rights Watch asserts that this is strategy has, in fact, been widely implemented by security forces in Kashmir:

Rape often occurs during crackdowns, cordon-and-search operations. Security forces engage in collective punishment against the civilian population…. *Rape is used as a means of targeting women whom the security forces accuse of being militant sympathizers; in raping them, the security forces are attempting to punish and humiliate the entire community.*[19]

The women who experience such an attack experience severe physical and emotional consequences, often for years after the event. Through the lens of “collective shaming,” sexual assault also shatters the _izzat _both of the women who have been assaulted and their male relatives. The men have been robbed of their “control” over women’s sexual practices and have failed to protect the _izzat_ of their mothers, wives, and daughters. In conservative communities where this “protector” role is an essential responsibility for the head of household, a sexual assault (and the forced impregnation that occasionally accompanies the rape) permanently compromises the man’s honor. In this way, according to Molen and Dal, *“the authorities have deliberately inflicted collective dishonor—and in fact defeat—through appropriating Kashmiri men’s control of women’s izzat. “*[20]

At the same time, Indian soldiers “calculate that local response will hold the _woman_ responsible” for her rape to a large extent.[21] The consequences for women are manifold and are the subject of extensive feminist literature. A breach of chastity is considered sinful regardless of the circumstances under which a woman had sex. Although the sexual act was not consensual, the victim is labeled as impure and unfaithful. It is nearly impossible for a rape victim to get married, and because her _izzat_ impacts the community at large, her rape can tarnish the purity and marriage prospects of all women in her community. According to Molen and Bal, “in addition to the pain caused by the actual crime, raped women tend to face yet another burden, as men are usually categorical in their refusal to marry _anyone _from a ‘village of raped women.’” Ruth Seifert states that, as a result of the collectivized identity of female community members, the “rape of one woman not only destroys her physical and psychological existence, but also acts as a ‘symbolic rape of that community.’” [22] If a married woman is raped, her marriage and familial relationships often splinter due to the woman’s perceived impurity. Crumbling family structures further compromise the community honor and solidarity.

Two potent examples show the tangible consequences of collective dishonor in Kashmiri communities. In 1991, the Indian army launched a search and interrogation operation in Kunan Poshpora, a small village in Kupwara district that allegedly sheltered and supplied insurgents. As part of their operation, the security forces gang-raped as many as 100 women in less than 24 hours.* According to Hafsa Kanjwal in SAGAR research journal of University of Texas Austin, after the assault, victims “complained of ostracism from their families and communities because of the ‘shame’ associated with having been raped.” As predicted, this shame extended beyond their individual families. Kanjwal reported that “not a single marriage proposal had been received for any woman, raped or not, in the village for years after the incident.”[23]*

The 2004 sexual assault of 16-year-old Hameeda is another notable example. Hameeda lived in a small pro-_azadi_village of the Kupwara district, and her cousin was a confirmed militant. According to the _Himāl South Asian Review,_ Hameeda was abducted from school and tortured by two police officers in an effort to procure information about her cousin’s whereabouts. When she failed to cooperate, an Indian army official gruesomely raped her. In her interview with _Himāl,_ Hameeda states that her parents had to beg for her release; “My father took the cap from his head, placed it on the officer’s feet and pleaded with him before he let me go.” For years after her assault, Hameeda was labeled a “spoiled good,” and her “relatives told my mother I was no longer acceptable. People would come up to my father feigning sympathy and make indecent proposals about me.” Hameeda’s effort to seek monetary compensation from the government for her assault led to the disintegration of her marriage, and after years of societal estrangement, she internalized much of the shame projected on her by the community and developed chronic depression.[24]

From these examples, we see that Indian military strategy is informed by the collectivized identity of Kashmiri communities. Sexual assaults have cascading consequences on marital and familial solidarity and are extremely effective at attacking Kashmiri national honor.* As a result, rape is employed as a military strategy to compromise the communities from which insurgents draw their majority of their support.*



*Targeting female mental health and productivity*

Women carry out many of the fundamental day-to-day activities that enable Kashmiri societies to function. In traditional communities, they oversee the household, harvest crops, raise children, and, occasionally, manage finances. Most importantly, perhaps, is their historic role as bearers of cultural identity. In her book _Writing Diaspora_, Yasmeen Hussain explain that, “culture is not genetically inherited but is instilled by upbringing within a given cultural context or a given set of parallel contexts.” As mothers, women often have the task of instilling cultural knowledge in their children.[25] In traditional households, they are often (though not always) the primary nurturers, educators, and religious instructors and therefore play an important role in bestowing ethics and values on the new generation.[26] These historically female roles are vital to the health of local communities and the Kashmiri society at large.

Sexual warfare is an extremely effective weapon in compromising women’s ability to succeed in these roles. Rape has severe effects on the mental health of its victims and hinders their ability to be competent mothers. According to a study by _Psychology of Women Quarterly _medical journal:

Even when evaluated many years after sexual assault, survivors are more likely to have major depression, alcohol and drug abuse/dependence, generalized anxiety, obsessive-compulsive disorder, and post-traumatic stress disorder…. The somatic effects of rape can include injuries such as suicide and homicide, chronic illness, and range of reproductive health consequences…. More dire social effects of rape occur in societies where stigma of rape is pronounced, like many parts of South Asia and the Middle East.[27]

In many cases, Kashmiri communities misplace the blame of a sexual assault on the victim (as illustrated in examples from the previous section), which compounds the psychological burden on women. According to Kanjwal, many victims internalize the shame, impurity, and worthlessness projected on them. Unfortunately, this guilt can lead to depression and frequently results in broken marriages, family estrangement, or even suicide.[28]

When victims are struggling with severe physical pain, mental disorders, and broken support networks, it is more difficult for them to effectively fulfill gender roles in the home. According to the logic of village honor, a mother who is shamed by her community cannot be a fully respected educator or nurturer for her children. An “impure” wife is less effective in her role as a marital partner and child bearer. A sister, aunt, or grandmother who is depressed and publicly ridiculed may be less willing to manage her household and engage with her community.

Sexual warfare psychologically cripples women. Not only does the _assault_ inflict psychological damage on the victim, the conservative Kashmiri context ensures that women will have an additional burden placed on them by their communities. As a result, rape effectively breaks down the family and cultural network that enables a community to thrive.



*Male intimidation and disempowerment*

In traditional societies like Kashmir, the male head of household is responsible for protecting a woman’s wellbeing. It is the man’s religious and cultural obligation to safeguard her chastity, as previously mentioned. Through this lens, when his wife or daughter is raped, the man has failed his charge in the most grievous and irreversible manner. If the woman is often raped as a direct consequence of the man’s political position, he is especially culpable for her assault. Additionally, Indian security forces often rape women in front or just out of reach of their male relatives to inflict maximum shame. Fauzia, a 60 year old widow, was attacked under such circumstances and relates the story in the “Ethnography of Social Trauma in Jammu and Kashmir” recorded by TM Shah:

Soldiers enter the house, put the gun at the temple of my father and tie up the younger men. They demand food and after consuming it, they hold the hand of the most beautiful daughter in front of the parents and brothers and take her to another room and rape her throughout the night. They separate men folk outside and molest and rape women inside…. We have to obey; otherwise they either kill our men on flimsy grounds or beat them to pulp or do something like that.[29]

Sexual warfare is explicitly used to attack men’s roles as protectors and serves to demoralize and intimidate them. In theory, when a man’s household suffers from the aftermath of a rape in the long term, he may not fulfill other social expectations of raising a healthy and productive family.

The government’s tacit legal endorsement of sexual warfare further intimidates and threatens Kashmiri men and their families. Recall the story of Hameeda, the 16-year-old girl from Kupwara district who was raped after failing to provide a military official with information about her militant cousin. After the assault, Hameeda’s father repeatedly filed charges and a First Information Report (FIR) against her rapist. Not only were his pleas blatantly ignored,_Himāl_ reports that “the police filed a case against Hameeda and her cousin and came to her house in civilian clothes issuing threats.” Her rapist was awarded a medal from the Indian government despite being implicated in numerous other human rights violations, and he was recommended for a UN Peacekeeping Force officer position.* Hameeda’s story typifies two aspects of military rape in Kashmir: (a) a general inability for victims to bring their assailants to justice and (b) the tacit endorsement of sexual violence by military officials. *Feminist researcher Cynthia Cockburn elaborates on this plight, saying that “while everyone was hearing numerous accounts of rape, few complaints were reaching the courts…. Since there was no protection of witnesses against harassment and threat, the prosecution found it difficult to persuade people to give evidence against perpetrators.”[30]

*In fact, according to HRW, the Indian government has only publicly prosecuted one case of sexual assault since 1990. The authors of the HRW report go on to state that “by failing to prosecute and punish those responsible, or make known any action taken against security forces charged with rape, the Indian authorities have signaled that the practice of rape is tolerated.”*[31] When they do respond to charges and press reports, government officials brand the victims as militant sympathizers, dismiss their testimonies, and justify the actions of their soldiers in the name of national security.[32]

*The Indian government’s unwillingness to protect victims or sincerely investigate sexual crimes enables security forces to employ rape as a weapon*. Individual soldiers see that the consequences for sexual warfare will be minimal or swept under the rug by military higher-ups. In the words of Nicola Henry, “[soldiers’] self-deterring reactions may become weakened, thus lowering their inhibitions against engaging in sexual aggression” and increasing the usage of rape in conflict situations.[33] In short, Kashmiri men are demoralized and intimidated not only by their inability to physically protect their women, but also by the legal and political institutions that promote sexual warfare against their communities.



*Deploying feminist theory: Why is rape an effective weapon?*

The analyses and anecdotes presented prove that the consequences of sexual warfare extend far beyond the physical act of the assault itself. Although we have analyzed the Indian military’s motivations for employing rape in armed conflict, several questions go unanswered. Why do sexual attacks inflict widespread shame on a community? Why are men crushed by their inability to control women’s sexuality? Why is rape such a visceral attack on both women and their male relatives? Feminist theory illuminates an underlying relationship between gender, sexuality, and power that explains why rape is such a potent weapon.

In the words of Runyan and Peterson in _Global Gender Issues in the New Millennium, _“gender refers to socially learned behaviors, repeated performances, and idealized expectations that are associated with prescribed roles.” Gender is defined by society and independent from biological sex. Across cultures and time, societies have assigned different levels of power to the “masculine” and the “feminine” depending not only on one’s proscribed gender, but his or her race, class, sexuality, and nationality. Runyan and Peterson argue that in each culture, there is a specific combination of these traits that confers the most power on an individual: the “hegemonic masculinity.”[34] In Kashmir, for example, the fair-skinned, heterosexual, physically strong, economically empowered male Muslim is perceived as the hegemon. Masculinity also depends on the extent to which a man adheres to cultural norms, many of which we have seen in previous sections: devoting himself to Islam; educating himself and his offspring; protecting his women’s sexual purity; providing for his family and protecting its honor; arranging desirable marriages for his children; serving his community and nation. To embody all of these traits is to confer on oneself the most political and economic power. The “subordinated” masculinities, therefore, lack some or all the hegemonic attributes and are labeled as feminine, non-masculine, and less powerful.[35]

This power dynamic is further reinforced in a military context. Traits associated with hegemonic masculinity are often linked to the concepts of leadership and military prowess. Runyan and Peterson state that “masculinity includes elements of courage, competition, assertiveness, and ambition that are difficult to disassociate from physical aggression and violence, _especially_ when males are systematically placed in situations where proving their manhood involves aggressive behavior,” like the military and armed conflict.[36] Although exceptions might exist in operations that focus on peacekeeping and stealth missions, the masculine hegemon is the _archetypal_leader in conflict situations, and to be masculine is to be powerful in a military context.

Sexual warfare, therefore, is a potent weapon because it is a_ direct _affront on an enemy’s masculinity. Indian security forces target specific aspects of masculinity to disempower a Kashmiri militant, including his ability to protect his wife, arrange suitable marriages for his children, protect the family honor, and serve his nation. The Kashmiri insurgent is feminized, and the aggressor asserts his power and dominance. In doing so, the Indian security forces assert their superior masculinity over their enemies and, in the most primal and visceral sense, disempower their adversaries.



Conclusion

This paper explored numerous ways in which Indian security forces employ sexual warfare to demoralize, dominate, and intimidate Kashmiri men and women. Rape is used to collectively shame a community by dishonoring individual women. Sexual assault is employed to psychologically damage wives and mothers, triggering the breakdown of vital marital and family relationships. Public rape and legal and political protections for soldiers undermine male heads of household in their cardinal roles as family protectors. Feminist theory sheds light on why sexual warfare is so effective at disempowering Kashmiri communities; by emasculating their adversaries, Indian security forces strip male leaders of their power. In each of these ways, Indian security forces attack the heart and soul of the insurgent movement: small communities that provide militants with the majority of their resources and support.

_Joseph English (’17) is a Global Affairs major in Davenport College._



*Works Cited*

“India to Cut Kashmir Troops by a Quarter” _BBC News_, January 14, 2011, South Asia sec. Accessed November 24, 2014. <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-south-asia-12190425>.

Cockburn, Cynthia. “War against Women: A Feminist Response to Genocide in Gujarat.” In _From Where We Stand: War, Women’s Activism, and Feminist Analysis_. London: Zed Books, 2007. <http://www.cynthiacockburn.org/Gujaratblog.pdf>.

De Jong, Kaz, and Saskia Van De Kam. “Conflict in the Indian Kashmir Valley II: Psychosocial Impact.” _Conflict and Health_ 2 (2008). Accessed November 24, 2014. <http://www.biomedcentral.com/content/pdf/1752-1505-2-11.pdf>.

Henry, Nicola, Tony Ward, and Matt Hirshberg. “A Multifactorial Model of Wartime Rape.” _Elsevier_ 9, no. 5 (2003): 535-54. Accessed November 24, 2014. <http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article-/pii/S135917890300048X>.

Human Rights Watch. “Rape in Kashmir: A Crime of War.” _Human Rights Watch_ 5, no. 9 (1993): 1-5. Accessed November 24, 2014. <http://www.hrw.org/reports/1993/05/01/rape-kashmir>.

Hussain, Yasmin. “Identity and Gender across Generations of British South Asians.” In _Writing Diaspora: South Asian Women, Culture and Ethnicity_. London: University of Leeds, 2005.

Kanjwal, Hafsa. “Women in Kashmir: A Feminist Autoethnography.” _SAGAR South Asia Graduate Research Journal_ 20 (2011): 57-61. Accessed November 24, 2014. <http://static.squarespace.com-/stat...9e4b0356bbe298c39/1371519625770/Sagar-XX.pdf>.

Koss, Mary, Lori Heise, and Nancy Russo. “The Global Health Burden of Rape.” _Psychology of Women Quarterly_18 (1994): 518-29. Accessed November 24, 2014. <http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1471-6402.1994.tb01046.x/abstract>.

Littlewood, Roland. “Military Rape.” _Anthropology Today_ 13 (1997): 7-16. Accessed November 24, 2014. <http://www.jstor.org/stable/2783037>.

Manecksha, Freny. “Autonomy under Siege.” _Himāl South Asian Review Magazine of Politics and Culture_, January 7, 2014, 1-4.

Menon, Nivedita. “Remembering Mass Rape and Torture by Indian Army in Kashmir.” South Asian Network for Secularism and Democracy. January 23, 2014. Accessed November 24, 2014. <http://sansad.org/remembering-mass-rape-and-torture-by-indian-army-in-kashmir/>.

Mortada, Syeda. “The Notion of Women as Bearers of Culture in Monica Ali’s Brick Lane.” _BRAC University Journal_7 (2010): 53-54. Accessed November 24, 2014. <http://dspace.bracu.ac.bd/bitstream/handle/10361/895/Mortada.pdf?sequence=1>.

Peterson, V. Spike, and Anne Sisson Runyan. “Gender and Global Issues; Gendered Lenses on World Politics; Gender and Global Security.” In _Global Gender Issues in the New Millennium_. 4th ed. Boulder, CO: Westview Press, 2010.

Seifert, Ruth. “The Second Front: The Logic of Sexual Violence in Wars.” _Elsevier_ 19 (1996): 35-43. November 24, 2014. <www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/027753959500078X>.

Shah, TM. 2012. _Ethnography of Social Trauma in Jammu and Kashmir_. Master of Science dissertation, Kansas State University. Ann Arbor: ProQuest/UMI, 2014. <http://krex.k-state.edu/dspace/bitstream/handle/2097/13631/TamannaShah2012.pdf?sequence=3>.

Van Der Molen, Thomas, and Ellen Bal. “Staging “small, Small Incidents”: Dissent, Gender, and Militarization among Young People in Kashmir.” _Focaal Journal of Global and Historical Anthropology_ 60 (2011): 93-107. Accessed November 24, 2014.

Varma, Saiba. “Interrogating the “Post-conflict” in Indian- Occupied Kashmir.” _Cultural Anthropology_ (2014).

Zia, Anther. “Kashmir at War.” _The Kashmir Walla: A Magazine of Art, Politics & Society_, October 25, 2011, 2-3.



*Endnotes*

[1] Human Rights Watch. “Rape in Kashmir: A Crime of War.” _Human Rights Watch_ 5, no. 9 (1993): 1-5. Accessed November 24, 2014. <http://www.hrw.org/reports/1993/05/01/rape-kashmir>.

[2] Manecksha, Freny. “Autonomy under Siege.” _Himāl South Asian Review Magazine of Politics and Culture_, January 7, 2014, 1-4.

[3] Human Rights Watch. “Rape in Kashmir: A Crime of War.” _Human Rights Watch_ 5, no. 9 (1993): 1-5. Accessed November 24, 2014. <http://www.hrw.org/reports/1993/05/01/rape-kashmir>.

[4] De Jong, Kaz, and Saskia Van De Kam. “Conflict in the Indian Kashmir Valley II: Psychosocial Impact.” _Conflict and Health_ 2 (2008). November 24, 2014. <http://www.biomedcentral.com/content/pdf/1752-1505-2-11.pdf>.

[5] Zia, Anther. “Kashmir at War.” _The Kashmir Walla: A Magazine of Art, Politics & Society_, October 25, 2011, 2-3.

[6] Varma, Saiba. “Interrogating the “Post-conflict” in Indian- Occupied Kashmir.” _Cultural Anthropology_, 2014, 1. Accessed November 24, 2014. <http://www.culanth.org/fieldsights/506-interrogating-the-post-conflict-in-indian-occupied-kashmir>.

[7] Ibid.

[8] “India ‘to Cut Kashmir Troops by a Quarter'” _BBC News_, January 14, 2011, South Asia sec. Accessed November 24, 2014. <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-south-asia-12190425>.

[9] Zia, “Kashmir at War.” 2-3.

[10] Ibid.

[11] Manecksha. “Autonomy under Siege.” 1-4.

[12] Zia, “Kashmir at War.” 2-3.

[13] Hussain. “Identity and Gender across Generations of British South Asians.”

[14] Human Rights Watch. “Rape in Kashmir: A Crime of War.” 1-5.

[15] Menon, Nivedita. “Remembering Mass Rape and Torture by Indian Army in Kashmir.” South Asian Network for Secularism and Democracy. January 23, 2014. Accessed November 24, 2014. <http://sansad.org/remembering-mass-rape-and-torture-by-indian-army-in-kashmir/>.

[16] Ibid.

[17] Van Der Molen, Thomas, and Ellen Bal. “Staging “small, Small Incidents”: Dissent, Gender, and Militarization among Young People in Kashmir.” _Focaal Journal of Global and Historical Anthropology _60 (2011): 93-107. Accessed November 24, 2014. <http://www.academia.edu/-4439050/2011_Staging_small_small_incidents_Dissent_gender_and_ militarization_among_young_people_in_Kashm-ir_Focaal_- _Journal_of_Global_and_Historical_Anthropology_60_93-107>.

* For the purposes of this paper, the “Kashmiri nation” is defined as the society connected by geography, language, history, ethnicity, kinship networks, and/or culture. This nation is not to be conflated with the Kashmiri state (i.e. government) or the Indian nation-state.

[18] Ibid.

[19] Human Rights Watch. “Rape in Kashmir: A Crime of War.” 1-5.

[20] Van Der Molen, Thomas, and Ellen Bal. “Staging “small, Small Incidents”: Dissent, Gender, and Militarization among Young People in Kashmir.” 93-107.

[21] Littlewood, Roland. “Military Rape.” _Anthropology Today_ 13 (1997): 7-16. Accessed November 24, 2014. <www.jstor.org/stable/2783037>.

[22] Seifert, Ruth. “The Second Front: The Logic of Sexual Violence in Wars.” _Elsevier_ 19 (1996): 35-43. Accessed November 24, 2014. <http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/027753959500078X>.

[23] Kanjwal, Hafsa. “Women in Kashmir: A Feminist Autoethnography.” _SAGAR South Asia Research Journal_ 20 (2011): 57-61. Accessed November 24, 2014. <static.squarespace.com/static/5195078de4b0af15cc42c774/t/51bfba89e4b0356bbe298c39/1371519625770/Sagar-XX.pdf>.

[24] Manecksha. “Autonomy under Siege.” 1-4.

[25] Hussain, Yasmin. “Identity and Gender across Generations of British South Asians.” In _Writing Diaspora: South Asian Women, Culture and Ethnicity_. London: University of Leeds, 2005.

[26] Mortada, Syeda. “The Notion of Women as Bearers of Culture in Monica Ali’s Brick Lane.” _BRAC University Journal_ 7 (2010): 53-54. Accessed November 24, 2014. <http://dspace.bracu.ac.bd/bitstream/handle/10361/895/Mortada.pdf?sequence=1>.

[27] Koss, Mary, Lori Heise, and Nancy Russo. “The Global Health Burden of Rape.” _Psychology of Women Quarterly_ 18 (1994): 518-29. Accessed November 24, 2014. <http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1471-6402.1994.tb01046.x/abstract>.

[28] Kanjwal. “Women in Kashmir: A Feminist Autoethnography.” 57-61.

[29] Shah, TM. 2012. _Ethnography of Social Trauma in Jammu and Kashmir_. Master of Science dissertation, Kansas State University. Ann Arbor: ProQuest/UMI, 2014. <http://krex.k-state.edu/dspace/bitstream/handle/2097/13631/TamannaShah2012.pdf?sequence=3>.

† Although the soldiers were convicted, they failed to ever serve jail time.

[30] Cockburn. “War against Women: A Feminist Response to Genocide in Gujarat.”

[31] Human Rights Watch. “Rape in Kashmir: A Crime of War.” 1-5.

[32] Ibid.

[33] Henry, Nicola, Tony Ward, and Matt Hirshberg. “A Multifactorial Model of Wartime Rape.” _Elsevier_ 9, no. 5 (2003): 535-54. Accessed November 24, 2014. <http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S135917890300048X>.

[34] Peterson, V. Spike, and Anne Sisson Runyan. “Gender and Global Issues; Gendered Lenses on World Politics; Gender and Global Security.” In _Global Gender Issues in the New Millennium_. 4th ed. Boulder, CO: Westview Press, 2010.

[35] Henry, Nicola, Tony Ward, and Matt Hirshberg. “A Multifactorial Model of Wartime Rape.” 535-54.

[36] Ibid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali Sinan

Yes he did the same thing about my previous post where I posted links from reputable sources but he chickened out but when I became inactive he strikes back on different thread. Very Professional Joe.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ali Sinan said:


> Yes he did the same thing about my previous post where I posted links from reputable sources but he chickened out but when I became inactive he strikes back on different thread. Very Professional Joe.



Not at all. Your sources were uniformly irregular ones, and I pointed that out.


----------



## Ali Sinan

Tera peecha na mien choudoun gha soniye chaye bejh dey mujhe


Joe Shearer said:


> Not at all. Your sources were uniformly irregular ones, and I pointed that out.


No you did't...even amnesty international not reputable


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ali Sinan said:


> Tera peecha na mien choudoun gha soniye chaye bejh dey mujhe
> 
> No you did't...even amnesty international not reputable



No; they have been suspended for financial irregularities, and their voice on Kashmir was always suspect. They never, ever mentioned the atrocities committed by the terrorists except apologetically and in obscure footnotes.


----------



## M. Sarmad

Joe Shearer said:


> Not at all. Your sources were uniformly irregular ones, and I pointed that out.




You have every right to disagree with those sources (or any other sources you want). But the point is that you have given a negative rating just because that Post made you feel uncomfortable, not because any Forum Rule was violated. Admit it Joe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Azlan Haider said:


> You have every right to disagree with those sources (or any other sources you want). But the point is that you have given a negative rating just because that Post made you feel uncomfortable, not because any Forum Rule was violated. Admit it Joe



That is not correct. I did what I have done on numerous previous occasions, defended the Indian military from being defamed by anonymous people with no justification. And those specific ratings have been upheld on appeal. So I doubt very much that you will get much support for your clever attempts to convert a principled action into an act of personal prejudice. 

Try some other line.


----------



## WebMaster

Azlan Haider said:


> A very interesting debate, I must say .... So, according to the Indians, the following sources are biased and anyone who quotes these sources* is given a negative rating* (by senior Indian members):
> 
> 
> 
> International Commission of Jurists
> 
> Amnesty International
> 
> Asia Watch
> 
> Human Right Watch
> 
> Physicians for Human Rights
> 
> Al-Jazeera
> 
> Indian Media
> 
> etc.
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @WAJsal @Slav Defence @Oscar @waz @Areesh
> 
> PDF is serving as a mouthpiece for Indian government false propaganda on Kashmir.
> 
> Indian members are _encouraged_ to post BS
> 
> And Pakistani members are given negative ratings for stating well documented facts ...
> 
> Has PDF management changed its _policy_ ? If so, please let us know know so that we stop wasting our time and energy here.
> 
> Regards



Create a thread in GHQ and @Slav Defence will review rating, all ratings and infractions are moderated. Well checks and balances here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

Joe Shearer said:


> That is not correct. I did what I have done on numerous previous occasions, defended the Indian military from being defamed by anonymous people with no justification. And those specific ratings have been upheld on appeal. So I doubt very much that you will get much support for your clever attempts to convert a principled action into an act of personal prejudice.
> 
> Try some other line.



That indeed was an act of personal prejudice, Joe. Enough has been posted already to show that nothing in that post had violated any _Forum Rule_, and that what had been said in that post was a well-documented fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Azlan Haider said:


> That indeed was an act of personal prejudice, Joe. Enough has been posted already to show that nothing in that post had violated any _Forum Rule_, and that what had been said in that post was a well-documented fact.



On the contrary, there is a well-established policy that attacks on institutions are not allowed. Neither on the Pakistan Army nor on the Indian Army - not on the PLA either, for that matter. You may interpret Forum Rules your own way, and you are welcome to do so, if you can get away with it.


----------



## Ali Sinan

Joe Shearer said:


> On the contrary, there is a well-established policy that attacks on institutions are not allowed. Neither on the Pakistan Army nor on the Indian Army - not on the PLA either, for that matter. You may interpret Forum Rules your own way, and you are welcome to do so, if you can get away with it.


No we are not attacking institutions but we are posting news articles and providing sources and for that you rated posts negatives instead of refuting them with your reliable sources and quotes with links.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ali Sinan said:


> No we are not attacking institutions but we are posting news articles and providing sources and for that you rated posts negatives instead of refuting them with your reliable sources and quotes with links.



That has been dealt with before. If you make an accusation, you are responsible for proving it right, not merely by quoting a dubious site, but if necessary by showing that the site has a reasonable argument for saying what it does. It is not for others to dig out information contradicting the sources that have been cited, because there is simply no way of checking the figures. And nobody is lurking around to respond to false claims, so there is no question of specific rebuttals on the net of a random claim by someone.

If you make an accusation, you will have to prove it all on your own.


----------



## Ali Sinan

Joe Shearer said:


> That has been dealt with before. If you make an accusation, you are responsible for proving it right, not merely by quoting a dubious site, but if necessary by showing that the site has a reasonable argument for saying what it does. It is not for others to dig out information contradicting the sources that have been cited, because there is simply no way of checking the figures. And nobody is lurking around to respond to false claims, so there is no question of specific rebuttals on the net of a random claim by someone.
> 
> If you make an accusation, you will have to prove it all on your own.


Amnesty International, Hindustan Times and Times of India etc etc plus only Kashmiri representative news web site Greater Kashmir is according to you doubtful. Even you rejected wikipedia....

So Kindly do us a favor start a news website for us so that we only posted news articles vetted by you...

Only you have problem rest all the TTA or Ranker have no issues. Why?

@Azlan Haider
See he ran away again but came right after when some troll do his favor and post something bad about Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ali Sinan said:


> Amnesty International, Hindustan Times and Times of India etc etc plus only Kashmiri representative news web site Greater Kashmir is according to you doubtful. Even you rejected wikipedia....
> 
> So Kindly do us a favor start a news website for us so that we only posted news articles vetted by you...
> 
> Only you have problem rest all the TTA or Ranker have no issues. Why?
> 
> @Azlan Haider
> See he ran away again but came right after when some troll do his favor and post something bad about Pakistan.



Amnesty International has its objectives, laudable enough in its own way, but those objectives do not include telling the whole truth about a situation. They have nothing to do with fair and even-handed representation of the status of affairs on the ground, they are committed to their own agenda.

Hindustan Times as well as Times of India belongs to the infamous Indian media; if you accept their point of view on this, why don't you accept their point of view when it shows you in a poor light?

That Greater Kashmir is tainted, has an inherent interest in keeping the conflict going and represents the permanent lobby of professionally interested separatists.

There is no need to set up a web-site. All you have to do is to observe in silence and not jump to the conclusion that all that you read is authentic.


----------



## Ali Sinan

Joe Shearer said:


> Amnesty International has its objectives, laudable enough in its own way, but those objectives do not include telling the whole truth about a situation. They have nothing to do with fair and even-handed representation of the status of affairs on the ground, they are committed to their own agenda.
> 
> Hindustan Times as well as Times of India belongs to the infamous Indian media; if you accept their point of view on this, why don't you accept their point of view when it shows you in a poor light?
> 
> That Greater Kashmir is tainted, has an inherent interest in keeping the conflict going and represents the permanent lobby of professionally interested separatists.
> 
> There is no need to set up a web-site. All you have to do is to observe in silence.


So we stop posting and according to you now news media is reliable....

What can I say...

*Jo chup rahey ghi zuban e khanjar...
Tu lahoo pukaray gha asteen Ka....*

Sir you can't silence us with your --------- logic....(fill in blanks) since i don't have suitable word.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ali Sinan said:


> So we stop posting and according to you now news media is reliable....
> 
> What can I say...
> 
> *Jo chup rahey ghi zuban e khanjar...
> Tu lahoo pukaray gha asteen Ka....*
> 
> Sir you can't silence us with your --------- logic....(fill in blanks) since i don't have suitable word.





You don't have suitable words for lots of things. And emotional Urdu verse is emphatically not a substitute for facts. 

The trouble with you and those who should have learnt this by now is that by doing Google searches for whatever incendiary topic excites you at the moment, you will pick up only this kind of stuff.

If I might suggest, wait to read my evaluation of the student trial article from the Yale student journal. But that's up to you, of course.


----------



## Ali Sinan

Joe Shearer said:


> You don't have suitable words for lots of things. And emotional Urdu verse is emphatically not a substitute for facts.
> 
> The trouble with you and those who should have learnt this by now is that by doing Google searches for whatever incendiary topic excites you at the moment, you will pick up only this kind of stuff.
> 
> If I might suggest, wait to read my evaluation of the student trial article from the Yale student journal. But that's up to you, of course.


Sir sorry to say because of Indian forces actions and brute force they are using quite frequently they are in news and you are consciously or unconsciously trying to defend them but sorry to say you are crossing the limits of being balanced person and biased person.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ali Sinan said:


> Sir sorry to say because of Indian forces actions and brute force they are using quite frequently they are in news and you are consciously or unconsciously trying to defend them but sorry to say you are crossing the limits of being balanced person and biased person.



Please let there be NO doubt in your mind; I am consciously defending them. Just like I have consciously defended the Pakistan Army when it was attacked by foolish Indian trolls. And for the same reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali Sinan

Joe Shearer said:


> Just like I have consciously defended the Pakistan Army when it was attacked by foolish Indian trolls.


Let me witness this ...til then 

I am agree not to agree.....
I will continue to post from reputed media houses. (not according to me).


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ali Sinan said:


> Let me witness this ...til then
> 
> I am agree not to agree.....
> I will continue to post from reputed media houses. (not according to me).



Why wait? Go back and read my posts. After all, I have been posting from more than seven years now.

And by all means post. But if I find something derogatory or negative, you can predict how I will react.


----------



## Ali Sinan

Joe Shearer said:


> Why wait? Go back and read my posts. After all, I have been posting from more than seven years now.
> 
> And by all means post. But if I find something derogatory or negative, you can predict how I will react.


Yeah yeah u threaten me with negative rating but you also witness how well it effects me.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ali Sinan said:


> Sir sorry to say because of Indian forces actions and brute force they are using quite frequently they are in news and you are consciously or unconsciously trying to defend them but sorry to say you are crossing the limits of being balanced person and biased person.



Let me give you a random indication of the reality, that unwary people like you never pick up. The author is biased; the figures are from official sources, whatever you care to think of them. 

"
*The surrogate war in Kashmir*
B. Raman
_BETWEEN January 1 and October 31, 1998 (subsequent figures not yet available), there were 38,753 Pakistani-sponsored terrorist incidents in Jammu and Kashmir (J&K). During the same period, according to the annual reports on the Patterns of Global Terrori sm issued by the US State Department, there were 4,411 terrorist incidents in the rest of the world. Thus, there were nine times as many terrorist incidents in J&K as in the rest of the world.

These incidents in J&K could be categorised as follows:

Targeted attacks on the security forces -- 18,064; Targeted attacks on civilians -- 9,793; Indiscriminate killings with explosives and arson attacks -- 10,896

The majority of those killed in the explosions and arson attacks were civilians. In other words, the security forces were the exclusive victims in 18,064 incidents and in the remaining 20,689, the victims were either exclusively or largely civilians. Com parable figures for the rest of the world are not available in the reports of the State Department._



Ali Sinan said:


> Yeah yeah u threaten me with negative rating but you also witness how well it effects me.



I am NOT threatening you. And stop being silly and waving your flag around. I am merely stating my position, which I have stated many times before.


----------



## -xXx-

Azlan Haider said:


> ^^ The most lame and pathetic excuse one could come up with for _justifying_ Rape and Torture being committed by the Indian Armed Forces in occupied Kashmir.
> 
> 
> Whatever happened in Bangladesh, that was 50 years ago... What else would you bring up for_ justifying_ the war crimes being committed by the Indian Armed Forces in Kashmir ? The US troops raped more than 10,000 women in Germany in 1945, Over 100,000 women were raped in Berlin alone by the Allied Forces. Or "The Rape of Belgium" during WW1 ... You will find a lot of such examples in *History*.
> 
> BUT the Indian Armed Forces are using _Rape and Torture_ as a deliberate military strategy against an *Ongoing *popular insurgency in Occupied Kashmir.
> 
> Since 1990, more than 10,000 Kashmiri women have been molested by the Indian Troops. And the Indian Armed Forces continue to play havoc with the life and _honor_ of the Innocent Kashmiris to this day.
> 
> 
> In occupied Kashmir, You have AFSPA and other similar Colonial Laws which enable your soldiers to get away with their crimes. Your Media _censors_ those crimes
> 
> 
> And now you want similar _censorship_ here on PDF too ?? Not going to happen, mate
> 
> 
> As for the Post in question (which was given a negative rating by an Indian Member), there was no "name calling" involved. So, *STOP LYING*. The poster only pointed out that the Indian Army was committing "_Rape and Torture"_ in Kashmir
> 
> No Forum Rules were violated by the poster.
> 
> It simply is a case of "Abuse of Power" by an Indian "Professional" ... And he does that quite often




50 year or 60 years, a rapist is rapist, a genocide is genocide. Does time negate what Nazi party is known for? Does that absolve pakistan army of their modus operandi? What they did in now Bangladesh, they are doing same in Balochistan and Karachi.

*Amnesty Report-*

*Police and security forces*
_Enforced disappearances continued with impunity, particularly in Balochistan, KPK and Sindh. Bodies were later found bearing apparent bullet wounds and torture marks._

https://www.amnesty.org/en/countries/asia-and-the-pacific/pakistan/report-pakistan/

*Human Right Watch Report*

*Balochistan*
_The security forces continued to unlawfully kill and forcibly disappear suspected Baloch militants and opposition activists in 2015_

https://www.hrw.org/world-report/2016/country-chapters/pakistan#e42bca

_The surge in unlawful killings of suspected militants and opposition figures in Balochistan has taken the brutality in the province to an unprecedented level," said Brad Adams, Asia director at Human Rights Watch_

https://www.hrw.org/news/2011/07/13/pakistan-upsurge-killings-balochistan

*Human Right Commission of Pakistan HRCP*

_According to an HRCP report, as many as 225 bullet-riddled bodies of missing persons were found between July 2010 and November 2011.

The HRCP report says that practices of enforced disappearance started during the Musharraf regime in early 2000 and have steadily intensified. “The situation has gone from bad to worse with the discovery of mutilated bodies. Ironically there is no investigation in any of the cases,” says Tahir Hussain._

http://tribune.com.pk/story/304909/balochistan-the-province-where-human-rights-are-bullet-riddled/

You are not understanding my point. To avoid a slugfest, the rule is that you can not name call armed forces, which is the core of a defence forum. You can ask @WebMaster to clarify the policy, but this is what I have learnt. If he says otherwise, good for you and you can continue calling Indian army rapists and whatsoever.

And I very well understand what stereotyping and mockery was employed by that poster in his post. You are not that naive and stop acting being one. You call Indian army rapists. we will call your army names. You will post 90's figures, we will post 72's figure.

Regarding "abuse of power", so what? Even I got negative from him. 

*There is no justification of rape, but if the mockery comes from someone who has committed the biggest genocide and rape of modern times, who you think gonna take it?
*
And no point in tagging me in seniors cafe, I am ill qualified for that.


----------



## Hellfire

@Oscar @waz

Refer a plethora of negative ratings which I have harvested in

https://defence.pk/threads/understa...-prevalence-consequences.445402/#post-8599414

Also refer my post #433 on this very thread.


Attention is drawn to my statement after posting the Op Ed

_At Azlan Haider Any point? Can post numerous such accounts. Can post thousands of Pakistani forces and Bangladesh, does it reduce the number of women who suffered?

Contention remains. Both armies are professional armies, as such, the acts of few cannot be blamed on the nation and forces as a whole. 

@waz @Oscar request the thread be reviewed at your end as this is likely to become a troll fest._

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/understa...prevalence-consequences.445402/#ixzz4I3ddrI55

You are requested to point out my errors if any that justify the negative ratings on my post.

Your guidance in the same will be appreciated.

Thanks

@Arsalan @WAJsal tagging you to give you the background of the thread today.


----------



## Ali Sinan

hellfire said:


> @Oscar @waz
> 
> Refer a plethora of negative ratings which I have harvested in
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/understa...-prevalence-consequences.445402/#post-8599414
> 
> Also refer my post #433 on this very thread.
> 
> 
> Attention is drawn to my statement after posting the Op Ed
> 
> _At Azlan Haider Any point? Can post numerous such accounts. Can post thousands of Pakistani forces and Bangladesh, does it reduce the number of women who suffered?
> 
> Contention remains. Both armies are professional armies, as such, the acts of few cannot be blamed on the nation and forces as a whole.
> 
> @waz @Oscar request the thread be reviewed at your end as this is likely to become a troll fest._
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/understa...prevalence-consequences.445402/#ixzz4I3ddrI55
> 
> You are requested to point out my errors if any that justify the negative ratings on my post.
> 
> Your guidance in the same will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> @Arsalan @WAJsal tagging you to give you the background of the thread today.


You well deserve the rating since any heinous false propaganda against Pakistan not tolerable.

I reported your post also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

Ali Sinan said:


> You well deserve the rating since any heinous false propaganda against Pakistan not tolerable.
> 
> I reported your post also.



There there, again a great job, you deserve a pat on your back. You have again been acknowledged! Happy? Now again not tagged you or addressed you, so again, hop away ....


----------



## Ali Sinan

hellfire said:


> There there, again a great job, you deserve a pat on your back. You have again been acknowledged! Happy? Now again not tagged you or addressed you, so again, hop away ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@Nilgiri . .told you so last night . . . these are not mere coincidences !!!


@ranjeet @Roybot @Joe Shearer @hellfire @SpArK @nair

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nilgiri

Robinhood Pandey said:


> View attachment 328235
> View attachment 328236
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri . .told you so last night . . . these are not mere coincidences !!!
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @Roybot @Joe Shearer @hellfire @SpArK @nair

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Ali Sinan said:


> Bohat mehnat ki merey bachay....
> Akhir baap ko dhoondh nikala...
> Maan ko bata woh bohat khush hoghi...



Hope your kid is doing well maakhoorji....and I hope you weren't lieing about that at least!


----------



## Ali Sinan

Beta yeh common stanza hai Pakistan mien..kis kis ko baap banata phiray gha....


----------



## Joe Shearer

Robinhood Pandey said:


> View attachment 328235
> View attachment 328236
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri . .told you so last night . . . these are not mere coincidences !!!
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @Roybot @Joe Shearer @hellfire @SpArK @nair



Please report these instances to the moderators. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hellfire

Ali Sinan said:


>



I understand your pain and hope your undertaking the above procedure is giving you relief.

You are merely appearing as a troll by your useless posts. Carry on.

Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali Sinan

Joe Shearer said:


> Please report these instances to the moderators. Thanks.


Use u r negative rating 



hellfire said:


> I understand your pain and hope your undertaking the above procedure is giving you relief.
> 
> You are merely appraring as a troll by your useless posts. Carry on.
> 
> Cheers


No its for Bharti members.....Only


----------



## mkb95

is that overlord dude banned permanently?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ali Sinan said:


> Use u r negative rating
> 
> 
> No its for Bharti members.....Only



Not on fake ids. That category, cowards and job-less characters obsessed with their presence on PDF, is too trashy even for a negative rating.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ali Sinan said:


> Bohat mehnat ki merey bachay....
> Akhir baap ko dhoondh nikala...
> Maan ko bata woh bohat khush hoghi...





Ali Sinan said:


> Beta yeh common stanza hai Pakistan mien..kis kis ko baap banata phiray gha....



I still feel sorry for your parents . . .

hope you get over your obsession to get a title here on PDF and get a real life 



Joe Shearer said:


> Not on fake ids. That category, cowards and job-less characters obsessed with their presence on PDF, is too trashy even for a negative rating.






Nilgiri said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ali Sinan

Joe Shearer said:


> Not on fake ids. That category, cowards and job-less characters obsessed with their presence on PDF, is too trashy even for a negative rating.


Haha same like u na.....personal experience......


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ali Sinan said:


> Haha same like u na.....personal experience......



Same like u? Na!

Member since April 2009
Messages - 11,934
Thanked 20,000 + times
Positive ratings 72

You?

Member since August 2016
Messages - 203 
Thanked 409 times
Negative ratings 2

And you think it's the same? Look up the word 'delusion'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ali Sinan

Joe Shearer said:


> Same like u? Na!
> 
> Member since April 2009
> Messages - 11,934
> Thanked 20,000 + times
> Positive ratings 72
> 
> You?
> 
> Member since August 2016
> Messages - 203
> Thanked 409 times
> Negative ratings 2
> 
> And you think it's the same? Look up the word 'delusion'.


Yes its mean according to you logic ... u r jobless since 2009


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ali Sinan said:


> Yes its mean according to you logic ... u r jobless since 2009



That others can testify about. Nobody needs an ignoramus like you to say anything about it. Indian members have even printed my photograph from our university web page. 

Try a little harder?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali Sinan

Joe Shearer said:


> even printed my photograph from our university web page.



Must be on Darwin's evolution theory as a first picture....


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ali Sinan said:


> Must be on Darwin's evolution theory as a first picture....



No, I don't teach biology. I teach management and law.

But we can all see why you relate to Darwin and his theory of evolution.


----------



## Ali Sinan

Joe Shearer said:


> No, I don't teach biology. I teach management and law.
> 
> But we can all see why you relate to Darwin and his theory of evolution.


Now u expose instead of reporting me...u keep indulging in trolling and replying as a troll....
What a PROFESSIONAL u r....


----------



## jhungary

@Slav Defence @WAJsal

Please check out these 2 posts. I hav ebeen left negative on these two post



jhungary said:


> Because life ain't fair buddy.
> 
> I can dish it out and you can't and you can either take it or leave the forum.
> 
> Is it the answer you are looking for?
> 
> 
> *P.S. --------------In case people didn't get the jitz, I AM being sacarastic*





jhungary said:


> According to Sigmund Freud, *EVERYONE* is racist. If you prefer the same race as your best friend, and don't like a different race live next to you, *YOU ARE A RACIST*.
> 
> As I said some post before, I admit I am a racist, I don't mind people call me racist. By the way, Chinese is not a race. I cannot be racist to Chinese, I can be racist to Asian, but not Chinese.
> 
> And no, this is not sarcasms
> 
> And I love to negative rate Chinese, especially the one that I hate. And if you cross me, I will destroy you and run you off this forum, is this the answer you are looking for?
> 
> And yes, this is sarcasms



https://defence.pk/threads/negative-rating-given-on-what-basis.444863/page-4

The poster rated these post because I was answering sarcastically in an exchange with another poster, I don't think these break any forum rules, for being a sarcastic in this forum, well, at lease I did not insult anyone.


----------



## WAJsal

I think we have had these threads before. This practice has been exercised before and we know what a failure it has been. Anyone who wishes to complain about any ratings given to him can complain to Admins in GHQ section-this has been our policy for sometime. 
Admins will surely look into your requests, your cooperation is always appreciated. 



Robinhood Pandey said:


> View attachment 328235
> View attachment 328236
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri . .told you so last night . . . these are not mere coincidences !!!
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @Roybot @Joe Shearer @hellfire @SpArK @nair


Why don't you report multiple accounts, it's not so tough using the 'report' button.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------

